# Gabel/Dämpfer G2S - Erfahrungs- und Einstellungs Thread



## bonzoo (2. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht können wir an dieser Stelle die Erfahrungen zu den neuen Parts (Zug/Druckstufen-Kartusche, Luft-Kartusche, Dämpfer, Knopf) sammeln. Bisher sind die Beiträge in verschiedenen Threads "verstreut". 

Für mein Alva 160 habe ich mir das komplette Upgrade gegönnt. Ich bringe mit der vollständigen Ausrüstung gute 80 Kg auf die Wage. Ich fahre derzeit mit ca. 7,5bar in der unteren Luftkammer und im Bionicon-System. Den Dämpfer habe ich auf 10,5bar aufgepumpt. Zugstufe fahre ich fast ganz offen. Druckstufe habe ich 14 Klicks geschlossen. Wenn das Gelände ruppiger wird, mache ich sie 2 bis 4 Klicks auf, auf "schnellen, glatten" Abschnitten gerne 4 Klicks zu.

Die Gabel arbeitet meiner Meinung nach sehr gut! Der Unterschied zur alten G2, der ich übrigens auch vor nicht langer Zeit einen grossen Service gegönnt habe, ist sehr deutlich spürbar!

Mit dem Dämpfer bin ich auch zufrieden. Der Hinterbau fühlt sich deutlich "lebendiger" an. Beim Reed mit dem X-Fusion wirkte er sehr träge.

Die Geometrie Verstellung funktioniert meiner Meinung nach auch deutlich besser, sprich präziser und feinfühliger. Beim Reed habe ich immer zwischen den extremen Postionen gewechselt


----------



## 4mate (2. Oktober 2013)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Wenn das Geld ruppiger wird



Das Geld wird nicht ruppiger aber Costa Quanta, Por Favore, Signore Bioiciclistador


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## staubfresser (3. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin mal so frei und kopiere die relevanten Textstellen aus den anderen Threads hier rein:


*Zur Gabel:
*
Sackmann>

Wir arbeiten an einer ausführlichen Drucktabelle, aber leider ist uns an unserer Messelektronik des Gabelkennlinienprüfstandes was abgeraucht und wir brauchen da erst mal Ersatz. Danach können wir detailliert zeigen, was man bewirkt, wenn man untere und obere Kammer unterschiedlich befüllt.

Grundsätzlich macht man jedoch nichts verkehrt, wenn man obere und untere zunächst mal gleich befüllt und sich dabei an Folgendem orientiert:
Druck in den Kammern = Fahrergewicht komplett (inklusive Ausrüstung) / 10 in bar.

Also für 80kg inkl. Ausrüstung: etwa 8 bar oben und unten. Ich wiege selbst ca 85kg inkl. Ausrüstung und fahre 9 bar oben und unten.

Die untere Kammer ist übringes keine Negativkammer, und ich möchte das bitte auch nicht mehr hören. 

Die untere Kammer ist ebenfalls eine Positivkammer und dient der Ausfederung der Gabel. 
Die Negativkammer befüllt sich automatisch. Falls jemand denkt, die Gabel spricht am Anfang des Federweges nicht mehr sauber an, oder er spürt ein hartes Anschlagen, wenn die Gabel komplett ausfedert, dann kann es sein, dass die Negativkammer den Druck verloren hat: Geht dann folgendermaßen vor:

1. Luft aus der unteren Kammer komplett ablassen
2. Gabel einmal komplett einfedern, damit die untere Kammer komplett komprimiert wird und dort 2 Sekunden halten
3. wieder aufpumpen
4. Fertig

So kann man die Negativkammer wieder befüllen. Das sollte normalerweise nicht nötig sein, aber man weiß ja nie... So lässt sich das jedenfalls leicht beheben.

----------

*Zum Dämpfer:
*
Sackmann>

Den Magura Dämpfer fährt man generell mit mehr Druck als den X-Fusion. Ich glaube ich fahre um die 11 bar bei 83 kg Nacktgewicht. <...>
Der Dämpfer hat aber im Allgemeinen sehr sehr wenig und spürbar weniger Reibung und bricht viel leichter los als der X-Fusion. Die Druckstufeneinstellungen sind nicht wie bei allen anderen Dämpfern von Magura sehr hart, sondern eher auf der weichen Seite, um Trailperformance zu bieten. Die 3 Stellungen heißen zwar "open, firm, lockout", doch verwenden wir eine spezielle Druckstufendämpfung, die es so bei keinem anderen Magura Kunden gibt. Mehr sollte ich nicht dazu sagen.
Hinzu kommt, dass - wie jeder G2 Fahrer weiß - wir bei unseren G2 Rahmenkinematiken keine "Plattform" oder "Lockout" brauchen. So bieten wir also 3 Druckstufeneinstellungen. Der eine mag es etwas härter, der andere etwas weicher, der eine fährt gerne schnelle geshapte Anlieger und Flowtrails und braucht mehr Druckstufe, der andere mag Wurzelbretter und will einfach ein weiches Fahrwerk, das alles schluckt. Für jeden ist also was dabei. Die Dämpfer sind zwar auf unsere G2 Bikes optimiert, dennoch funktionieren sie ind den anderen Bikes tadellos.

----------
----------

Gpunkt:

Druckstufe an der Gabel hab ich für mich 15 Klicks zu, beim Dämpfer den Hebel auf OFF > da bügelt man alles weg.
Druckstufe nur 5 Klicks weiter zu, Dämpfer auf Stellung Firm > hat man eine Einstellung wo man wunderbar schnelle Trails fahren kann oder wenn die Gabel nicht stark abtauchen soll und die Einstellungen Gabel/Dämpfer harmoniert super miteinander, für meine Art zu Biken ist das Optimal


----------



## bonzoo (6. Oktober 2013)

Nach zwei etwas längeren Touren bin ich mit der Gabel und dem Dämpfer weiterhin sehr zufrieden  Bei langsamen, technischen Passagen habe ich keine Ärger mit einer stark abtauchenden Gabeln. Beim Reed mit alter Gabel war das deutlich ausgeprägter und problematischer für mich.

Auch bei schnellen Abfahren stellt sich der gefürchtete "Presslufthammer-Effekt" nicht mehr ein  Die Gabel bügelt die Schläge gut weg.

Was mich etwas nervt, ist der wirklich weite Einstellbereich der Druckstufe. Mussten das wirklich 28 Klicks sein? Persönlich wäre mir ein gröber Einstellbereich, der von "7 Uhr = ganz offen" bis "15 Uhr = Lockout" lieber. Das Ventil und die Schraube für die untere Kartusche hätten auch einen "Plastikdeckel" vertragen können. Vllt. bin ich da nur paranoid, aber bei dem matischigen Böden, habe ich Angst, dass sich das Gewinde zusetzt.

Auf Anmerkung von  @Gpunkt möchte ich an dieser Stelle noch mal erwähnen, dass ich das Reed nicht mit neuer Gabel und neuem Dämpfer gefahren bin! Ich vermute mal, dass die Federung und Geometrie-Verstellung vom Reed jetzt auch deutlich besser arbeitet.


----------



## 4mate (6. Oktober 2013)

Du meinst von 7Uhr bis 17Uhr? Klicks müssen aufgrund
höherer Winkelmechanik immer bis 30 gehen. 30° 
Was kostet der Umbausatz und  was kostet alles inklusive
Umbau?


----------



## bonzoo (6. Oktober 2013)

Schau mal auf eine analoge Uhr 

Für mich wäre perfekt, wenn du die Druckstufe innerhalb einer Umdrehung von "komplett offen bis vollständig zu" einstellen könntest.

Bzgl. Umbaukosten musst du mal auf die Bionicon Homepage und dann unter News schauen. Für G2 Fahrer kostet der Spass 999 Euro, bei G1 wird es etwas teurer, da ein neues Casting für die Gabel fällig wird.


----------



## 4mate (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich meinte es im Sinne einer analogen Uhr. Beim GW ist eine neue Gabel fällig


----------



## Gpunkt (7. Oktober 2013)

@bonzoo, bei deinen Kommentaren gibt es immer ein "aber was mich nervt" ich glaub man kann dich sehr schwer absolut zufrieden stellen, und das  ist für einen Hersteller vermutlich das größte Problem es allen recht zu machen. Ich zb. komme mit der Einstellung der Druckstufe super zurecht, meine offene Stellung habe ich bei 15 Klicks zu und mit weiteren bis zu 5 klicks kann ich die Gabel auf die jeweilige Bodenbeschaffenheit anpassen. Genau so wie deine Kommentare zum Reed das du ja von Bionicon auf ein Alva upgedatet bekommen hast kannst du mit der neuen Generation so nicht mehr vergleichen, also bitte solche Kommentare lassen. Ich habe ein G2S Reed und hab es schon mehrfach zum Testen ausgeliehen, die Tester waren durchweg  begeistert von der Performence der Gabel und des Hinterbaus. und auch von der Verstellung der Geometrie. 
Was Bionicon mit der neuen Generation geleistet hat ist superklasse ich war am Wochenende drei Tage mit dem Alva 180 im Bikepark der ziemlich ruppig ist, was das Fahrwerk da geleistet hat ist absolute Oberklasse, und da ist mir eine Kappe über dem Ventil oder eine andere Farbe oder weniger Klicks scheiß egal. 

Gruß Günter


----------



## bonzoo (7. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Günther

Danke für deinen Kommentar. Ich habe oben deinen Einwand zum Reed G2S berücksichtigt. Wollte das Bike nicht in den Dreck ziehen... Bin eher vom Alva im Vergleich zum Reed mit *alter* Gabeltechnik so begeistert.

Zum Kommentar mit der Druckstufe stehe ich... Mir *persönlich* ist der Verstellbereich zu viel des Guten. Die Hälfte der Klicks hätten *mir* besser gefallen. Es sind - wie oben bereits angedeutet - aber nur feine Details, die vermutlich jeder anders sieht.

Übrigens denke ich , dass ein ehrliches Feedback an Bionicon nicht verkehrt ist, oder? Auch wenn es nur Details sind, die einen etwas stören.


----------



## Phileas (8. Oktober 2013)

Durch Aussagen wie "ja super alles ist toll" können sich die Jungs bei Bionicon höchstens abends beim Tegernseer gegenseitig feiern. Kritik muss sein, sonst gehts nicht vorran. Wer weiss, ob sich überhaupt was am Fahrwerk getan hätte, wenn nicht andauernd User ihren Missmut über die schlechte Performance der letzten Jahre geäussert hätten. Der ausschlaggebende positive Punkt ist, dass Bionicon die Meinung der User in Entwicklungen einbezieht, worauf man im Anbetracht der Exklusivität des Produktes vielleicht auch angewiesen ist. Das nur am Rande.


----------



## TheBlues (23. Oktober 2013)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Vielleicht können wir an dieser Stelle die Erfahrungen zu den neuen Parts (Zug/Druckstufen-Kartusche, Luft-Kartusche, Dämpfer, Knopf) sammeln. Bisher sind die Beiträge in verschiedenen Threads "verstreut".


 
irgendwie kommen da aber nicht viele erfahrungen zusammen.
hatte mir ja schon n bßchen mehr resonanz erhofft. 

so macht es die entscheidung nicht wirklich einfacher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dbf (23. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,  
 ich bin am letzten WE das neue Alva 180 mit dem neuen stuff gefahren. Ich selbst habe ein 1, 5 Jahre altes ALVA 180.


 Die neue Druck und Zugstufe merkt man deutlich. Dh. vor allem das zu frühe abtauchen der Gabel wird verhindert durch die Druckstufe. Der Magura Dämpfer war auch fluffiger als mein alter. Wie sich herausgestellt hat hatte ich allerdings noch einen alten Xfusion Dämpfer hab von Bionicon einen neuen bekommen(Service wie immer Top). Zum neueren Xfusion Dämpfer ist denrunterschied nicht mehr so groß. Jedoch kann man den Magura etwas härter fahren d.h. Mit so 25% sag und trotzdem spricht er gut an, wobei dies auch mit den neuen xfusion(haben einen neues set ub laut Bionicon) besser geworden ist.


 Summer Somaro
 Gabel Druckstufe ist ein deutlicher Vorteil (&der größte unterschied) (Zugstufe merkt man im Vergleich zur alten deutlich, nützt mir aber wenig da ich eh fast ganz offen fahre und der unterschied nur beim sehr langsamen aus federn da ist).
 Angeblich soll man die 18 CM Federweg besser nützen können... da linearer, allerdings finde ich bissal Endprogression bei drops usw. auch nicht schlecht.


 Ob einem dies 1000 wert ist für ein update muss jeder selbst entscheiden und am besten probe fahren.
 Ach ja der neue Knopf ist nice


----------



## Gpunkt (24. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, zum neuen Dämpfer gibt es abgesehen von dem viel besseren Ansprechverhalten die 3 Druckstufeneinstellungen um den Dämpfer an verschiedenen Bodenbeschaffenheiten anzupassen. Ich fahre den Dämpfer mit 35-40% Sag.
Bei der neue G2S Generation finde ich das Gabel und Dämpfer super miteinander harmonieren, darin besteht für mich zur alten Generation der größte Unterschied.  
Der Unterschied bei der 180 Gabel fällt nicht so stark auf da die alte Generation auch schon gut war, allerdings bei der 160 Gabel ist es meiner meinung eine andere Liga. Habe ein Reed mit der neuen G2S Generation mehrer Tage auf meinen Hometrails gefahren und bin total begeistert, ich kenn den unterschied da ich ein altes Edison mit der alten G2 Generation auf den gleichen Trails gefahren bin. 

Gruß Günter


----------



## dbf (24. Oktober 2013)

beim xfusion dämpfer gibt (bzw. gab) es auch ein up date so ist der unterschied zum magura nicht ganz so groß; zum alten x fusion mit dem ersten set up ist der unterschied schon sehr deutlich.


----------



## Promontorium (22. Februar 2014)

Nachdem dieses Jahr was Neues kommen soll, schaue ich mich schon seit einiger Zeit auf dem Markt der Enduros mit 160/170mm Federweg um. Immer mehr hat sich, auch wenn's momentan sehr hip ist und es gefühlt jeder 2. hat, das Propain Tyee in den Vordergrund gekämpft, das ich auch schon kurz probefahren konnte.
Seit ein paar Tagen wieder im Rennen ist das Specialized Enduro FSR Evo. 
Nun bin ich heute mal wieder über die bionicon-HP "geschlendert" und hab' die "Ich bin doch nicht blöd!" - Hammerblowoutkampfpreise der Bikes gesehen, ale mit den neuen Magura-Dämpfern und dem G2S - Gabelinnenleben!

Kurz und gut: Wer hat Vergleiche zwischen den Bikes? Wer kann und möchte mich für Bionicon überzeugen??? Der Preis ist heiß, kochendheiß sogar, aber irgendwie habe ich in den letzten Monaten innerlich von Bionicon Abschied genommen.
Wie funktionieren die Magura-Dämpfer, wer hat Vergleiche der G2S-Gabel zu Pike und Lyrik, aber eben auch und besonders zwischen Propain Tyee und Alva 160 Air?????????????


----------



## Gpunkt (22. Februar 2014)

Hallo, der Dämpfer und die G2S Gabeln sind verdammt gut, müssen sich vor den Mitbewerbern nicht verstecken im Gegenteil, das Alva 160 für den Blowout Preis ist unschlagbar, mein Tipp bleib Bionicon treu die Vorteile überwiegen gegenüber den anderen Hersteller, Service ist der Hammer.


----------



## Sackmann (22. Februar 2014)

Ich will hier an der Stelle nicht für Bionicon Werbung machen, das würde mir keiner als objekitv beurteilt abkaufen, aber warum wird hier immer wieder gefragt, wie sich Gabeln gegen die Pike schlagen. Diese Gabel kommt ja für einige dem heiligen Gral  gleich. Darf ich fragen warum? Hat sich jemand mit dem Teil schonmal auseinandergesetzt (sprich ist sie im Vergleich zu anderen Gabeln gefahren), ohne diesen Hype im Hinterkopf zu haben, dass die Gabel ja super sein soll? Die Pike kann leicht, und das ziemlich gut sogar. Der Rest überzeugt micht absolut nicht. Weder Performance, noch die die Beschränkung auf 3 fixe Low-Speed Druckstufeneinstellungen. Das Fehlen einer 20mm Achsversion taugt mir auch nicht, wäre aber gerade noch zu verschmerzen. Also kann mir mal jemand den Hype um diese Gabel erklären?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (22. Februar 2014)

Ich mache keinen Hype um die Pike, weil ich sie noch nicht gefahren bin. Ich kann mich
nur auf Erfahrungen/Meinungen derer "verlassen", die sie gefahren sind. Und da liest man halt ziemlich oft, daß sie sehr sehr gut sein soll, auch im Vergleich z.B. zu den Lyriks dieser Welt!

Was die 20mm Steckachse angeht, die Du ja für das einzig Wahre hälst: das Alva 160 hat, wenn ich richtig informiert bin, eine 15mm Achse!


----------



## slowbeat (22. Februar 2014)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich kein Gabelguru bin.
Meine erste Federforke war eine 09er Reba Sl, dann sammelten sich G1 150mm Doubleagent, G2 180mm Doubleagent, G:A Force Kilo 1.2 und zu letzt Lefty PBR 90mm und G2S 160mm Doubleagent.

Die G:A und Lefty lassen wir bei der Betrachtung mal außen vor, die sind systembedingt anders.

Wenn man wie Du von der G1 Gabel kommt ist so ziemlich alles besser.
Die G2 180mm hat schon lange die zwei Positivluftkammern und funktioniert meiner Meinung nach etwas besser. Trotzdem stockt sie extrem wenn sie trocken wird unterwegs.
Die G2 160mm bin ich bei Freunden probegefahren. Es ist kein Wunder, dass die Gabel ne Zugstufendämpfung braucht wo die G1 das noch nicht nötig hatte: das Ölpolster sorgt für gute Ansprache.

Die G2S  hab ich noch nicht voll rannehmen können aber bis jetz kann die alles besser als die G1, G2 und Reba die ich hatte.
Die LSC unterdrückt das Wegsacken, (am Dämpfer auch hinten wenn man im Langgabelmodus geradeaus fahren möchte) und sowohl die Gabel als auch der Dämpfer sprechen extrem gut an und lassen sich auch gut einstellen.

Einziger Knackpunkt: Der Drehknopp für die Zugstufendämpfung der Gabel ist der echte Krampf.
Zu geringe Rändelung, schlecht zugänglich.
Ich glaub den muss man mit der Kombizange bedienen. Deshalb konnte ich die Zugstufe auch noch nicht richtig testen.
Wenn der Knopp ne Viertelumdrehung gemacht hat tun mir die Finger so weh, dass ich es lasse.


----------



## Sackmann (23. Februar 2014)

Promontorium, mir geht es nur darum, das du spezifisch nach dem Vergleich zu einer Pike oder Lyrik fragst und diese Frage kommt nicht von ungefähr. Was erhoffst du dir durch diesen Vergleich, wenn du nicht einmal weißt, wie sich diese beiden Gabeln (von denen z.B ich der Meinung bin, dass keine eine Referenz in dieser Klasse ist) fahren? Wenn man eine Singlecrown-Gabel als Referenz nehmen möchte, dann ist dies für mich momentan ganz klar eine Vengeance HLR, oder auch die neue Metric. Bitte verstehe das nicht falsch, aber micht nervt einfach diese gehype und nachgeplappere (damit meine ich nicht dich), obwohl man das Ding noch nie wirklich gefahren ist, oder obwohl diese Gabel nichts hat, was sie deutlich besser macht, als etwas anderes, das es schon gibt.
Wenn man überlegt, mehr als 2000 Doppelmark auszugeben, dann sollte man sich die Mühe machen und die Zeit nehmen, um sich selbst ein Bild zu machen, ob es einem taugt oder nicht. Und da würdest du bei Bionicon sicherlich nicht enttäuscht werden. Genausowenig, wie dich eine Pike in einem Tyee vermutlich auch glüklich machen würde. Denn wirklich Schlechtes gibt es nicht mehr in diesem Markt.

Zu deiner Achsenfrage:
Deswegen fahre ich auch kein Alva 160. Die Steifigkeit einer 20mm Steckachse lässt sich ganz einfach nicht mit einer 15mm Achse erreichen. Steifigkeit ist ebenfalls ein Thema, über das sich steiten lässt. Aber es wird doch immer wieder propagiert (nicht von mir), dass alles möglichst steif sein soll. 20mm ist für mich das "einzige Wahre" (wenn man denn diese Aussage so auf die Goldwaage legen muss), da es ein etablierter "Standard" ist (selbst RockShox hatte 20mm schon in einer Reba verbaut, was ich sehr für Gut heiße) und 15mm keinen einzigen faktischen Vorteil bietet. Warum zusätzlich also 15mm eingeführt wurde erschließt sich mir bis heute nicht. Ich sehe das Ganze auch aus der Sicht einer Person, die täglich damit zu tun hat, und sich damit "rumärgern" muss, alles möglichst kompatibel zu halten. Im Moment sind wir (die Bikeindustrie) dabei, alle möglichen Standards, die es gibt, über Bord zu werfen. Das fängt bei Steuersätzen an, geht über Umwerfer, Gabelschäfte, Gabelachssysteme, Sattelstützendurchmesser, Hinterbauachssysteme, Lenkerdurchmesser und hört bei Reifen, Felgen und Naben noch lange nicht auf. Die Industrie tut sich meiner Meinung nach damit keinen Gefallen. Der Kunde blickt nicht mehr durch, der (ohnehin schon ziemlich gelackmeierte) Händler kann nicht alles auf Lager haben, und die Kosten für die Entwicklung und Produktion und Handling explodieren ins Unermessliche, da pro angebotener Version nicht nur mehr Werkzeuge benötigt werden.
In ein Paar Jahren wird es, wenn es weiter so geht, wohl bald keine "Standards" mehr geben. Jede Bikemarke hat dann seine spezifische "customized" Bremse, eine eigene Schaltwerks und Umwerferaufnahme und die Naben werden speziell auf die eigens definierte Hinterbaubreite angepasst.

Hat sich schonmal jemand einfach so grob drüber Gedanken gemacht wieviel Standards es mittlerweile gibt?
Nur mal ein paar (und nicht vollständig):
Räder, Reifen: 26, 27,5, 29
Gabelschäfte: 1 1/8, tapered (1 1/2-1 1/8), 1 1/2, tapered (1 1/2-1 1/4)
Steuersätze: ZS44, ZS55, ZS56, IS41, IS42, IS47, EC34, EC37, EC49
Umwerfer: LDM s1, LDM s3, E-Type, Schelle high clamp, Schelle low clamp, HDM (dann noch alles in top pull und bottom pull und Kabelzuführungen von SRAM und Shimano sind nicht kompatibel)
Schaltwerke: SRAM standard, Shimano Standard, Shimano direct
Achsen 5.2mm/100mm QR, 9mm/100mm QR, 10mm/135mm QR, 15mm/100mm, 20mm/110mm, 135x12, 142x12, 150x12
Sattelstützen: 27.2, 30.0, 30.9, 31.2 31.4, 31,6, 34.9 (WTF?????)

Und ich war jetzt noch nicht ausführlich bei diesen einzelnen Aufführungen, da gibts noch mehr.


----------



## Sackmann (23. Februar 2014)

@ slowbeat:
Du hast einen wunden Punkt angesprochen.  Das ist Schönheitsfehler, der mir ganz und gar nicht gefällt. Das "Problem" mit dem Drehknopf der Zugstufendämpfung haben wir aber auch nur bei der 160er, weil die Achse bedingt durch das Castingkonzept einer non-leading axle direkt unter den Standrohrachsen ist und somit der Knopf relativ niedrig ausgeführt werden musste und nur seitlich gegriffen werden kann. Das ist schade und ich bin damit auch überhaupt nicht zufrieden, war aber leider nicht anders zu lösen, da das Casting vorgegeben ist. Die Zugstufe sollte aber auch nicht so oft eingestellt werden müssen und deswegen ist es für mich gerade so akzeptabel, denn es beeinflusst nicht die Funktion der Gabel, sonder nur deren Bedienkomfort. Einmal eingestellt lasse ich die Zugstufe meist so, wie sie ist. Fokus wurde dafür auf eine wirklich sehr fein und perfekt einstellbare Low-Speed Druckstufe gelegt, die ,oben liegend, auch während der Fahrt eine angenehme Haptik und Bedienung bietet und eine sehr definiert ausgeführte Rasterung hat.
Bei der 180er Gabel konnte auch die Rasterung der Zugstufe definierter ausgelegt werden, und es gibt auch kein Problem mit der Bedienung, weil das Rädchen bequem mit der ganzen Hand gegriffen werden kann. In Zukunft wird die Rasterung der 180er noch definierter und ausgeprägter spürbar sein


----------



## Promontorium (23. Februar 2014)

Merci für die Antworten!
@Sackmann: Keine Sorge, ich verstehe nix falsch und nehme nix übel. Bin ja froh, daß hier rege geantwortet wird. Weiter so!!!
Wenn für Dich andere Gabeln das Maß der Dinge sind - wunderbar, dann eben diese. Daß ich jetzt nicht fragen brauche, wie sich Eure G2S i.V. mit den beiden schlägt, ist klar. Bewerte ich aber keineswegs im Sinne von "da wird sie nicht rankommen". Wenn Du magt, kannst Du dennoch gerne differenziert Stellung nehmen. Laß' mich, wie in meinem heutigen Eingangspost geschrieben, gerne überzeugen!
Was ich für mich schade finde, ist die Tatsache, daß es das Alva 160 nimmer mit dem limegreen Rahmen gibt. Oder wurde der in DEM Bike nie angeboten?
Auch bin ich unschlüssig angesichts des Gefühls oder der Tatsache, daß das Alva demnächst nicht mehr produziert wird und ich quasi wie jetzt beim Supershuttle wieder einen "Dinosaurier" fahre. Hmmm...??!!

Einmal muß ich noch nachhaken: Du fährst kein 160er, weil es nur die 15mm-Achse hat, die ganz einfach nicht so steif ist wie die 20mm. Also ist Dir die Steifigkeit doch schon wichtig, auch wenn sie von Dir nicht nach außen propagiert wird. Aber "innerlich" ist sie für Dich demnach ja schon entscheidend, oder verstehe ich das falsch?


----------



## slimane- (23. Februar 2014)

staubfresser schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei und kopiere die relevanten Textstellen aus den anderen Threads hier rein:
> 
> 
> *Zur Gabel:
> ...



@Sackmann : Gibt's die Drucktabelle mittlerweile? Ich bin aktuell auch am "Suchen" der richtigen Drücke (70kg all in)...


----------



## Sackmann (23. Februar 2014)

Was meinst du mit dem Lime-green Rahmen? Beim Alva 160 gibt und gab es in genau 2 Farbversionen (weiß und hellblau), Lime-green wüsste ich jetzt nicht, was das sein sollte, oder meinst du das grün des ALVA 180?

Wenn du mich aber zur Gabel fragst:
1. Ich bin kein Freund von Druckstufen, die nur 3 Optionen bieten, diese zu varieeren. Bei der Pike und der Fox CTD sind es ja prinzipiell nur 2, und damit ist man doch sehr beschränkt. (Das Lockout kann man ja nicht wirklich ernsthaft dazuzählen). Bei uns hat man die Mögllichkeit, extrem sensibel von komplett offen bis sehr sehr zäh (aber nie ganz gelockt) einzustellen. Darüber hinaus ist die Dämpfungskartusche noch intern eigentlich sehr simpel feintunbar.

2. Bei uns kann man über zwei Positivluftkammern die Kennlinie direkt und spürbar beeinflussen, nicht nur die Progression. Bei der Pike oder anderen Modellen, die eine Kennlinienanpassung bieten, können über Volumenspacer die Luftkammern verkleinert werden, um die Progression zu erhöhen. Großes Restvolumen der Luftkammer bietet gute Ausnutzung des Federwegs, aber einen sehr flachen Verlauf der Kennlinie im ersten Teil des Federwegs. Bei uns bleibt das Restvolumen gleich, wir arbeiten übe zwei Luftkammern, die auch über getrennte und unterschiedliche Negativkammern verfügen, die bei gleichem Druck bei unterschiedlichen Kräften ansprechen. Damit kann ich den flachen Teil verhindern, weil ich Anfangs des Federwegs nur mit eine Kammer federe und späte die zweite hinzukommt, wenn die Progression der ersten einsetzt.

3. Servicebarkeit ist ein Punkt, der für uns schon immer wichtig war. Die Gabel kann und darf von jedem Kunden selbst gewartet werden. Wir arbeiten schon seit Beginnn von Bionicon mit Kartuschen. Die Kartuschen bedürfen in der Regel keiner Wartung, somit ist ein Service unserer Gabeln sehr einfach von jedem Durchzuführen, denn er betrifft nur die Castingeinheit und somit Schmieröl und -Fett. Auch wenn ein Problem mit unseren Gabeln auftritt, dann ist in der Regel schnell geholfen, da nicht die komplette Gabel, sondern nur die Kartusche eingeschickt werden muss. Ersatz ist dann schnell geliefert und wieder eingebaut. Wir können uns dann in aller Ruhe um die Fehlersuche bei der alten Kartusche kümmern, während der Kunde shcon wieder auf dem Trail ist und nicht wochenlang warten muss.

Zur Achsenfrage:
Ich fahre kein 160er, weil ich ein 180er fahre.  Und die 180er Gabel hat eine 20mm Steckachse. Zuvor bin ich auch im Supershuttle eine 180er  Ptototypen-Gabel gefahren, da in diese das neue Konzept der 2 Luftkammern einfacher zu implementieren war, als in die 160er. Deswegen gab es dieses 2 Luftkammer-System zunächst auch nur in der 180er in Serie,  und nun gibt es diese Luftkartuschen in einer nochmals überarbeiteten Version (G2s) in beiden Gabeln. Die Steifigkeit wäre für mich nicht der ausschlaggebende Punkt, mich für 20mm zu entscheiden. Ob man diesen Steifigkeitsvorteil der Achse nämlich tatsächlich bemerkt, sei mal dahingestellt. Für die Gesamtsteifigkeit einer Gabel spielen ja auch andere Faktoren eine Rolle, wie z.B. freie Standrohrlänge, usw... Mir gefällt aber auch die Optik der 180er besser. Ich bin einfach kein Freund von 15mm, weil es eingeführt wurde, ohne einen wirklichen Vorteil zu 20mm zu bieten. Es ist nicht unbedingt leichter. Es ist sicherlich nicht steifer und es bringt einfach Komplexität in Hinsicht Handling mit sich. Viele neue Teile, die Verkäufe gererieren sollen, weil alles andere "out" ist.  Genauso wie 650b....


----------



## Promontorium (23. Februar 2014)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort!!!

Mit limegreen meine ich den grünen Rahmen, ja. Hätte vielleicht "limegreen/green" schreiben sollen, wie es bei Euch auf der HP steht, wenn man beim Alva 180 Air den "Find and Buy" - Button anklickt! Aber den gab's dann ja nie für das 160er, wie ich jetzt weiß!

Das Alva 180 Air wäre auch was, aber mich reizen die 13,5 kg des 160 Air!


----------



## Sackmann (23. Februar 2014)

Ganz ehrlich:
Das Gewicht spielt bei mir eine untergeordnete Rolle. Solang es nicht über die 15kg geht is noch alles im grünen Bereich für mich (Ich bin keiner, der das Rad über längere Zeit schultern muss). Eine passende Geometrie zum berghoch fahren ist viel wichtiger, als ein paar Gramm Gewicht, und beim bergabfahren spielt Gewicht nahezu keine Rolle.
Wir verbauen generell keine "Leichtbauteile", wenn man es so nennen will. Unsere Laufradsätze liegen bei knapp über, bzw. unter 2000g, halten dafür aber einiges aus und laufen sehr leicht. 2000g sind nicht zu schwer, aber man bekommt im Nachrüstmarkt auch schon relativ günstig deutlich leichtere LRS, wenn man denn etwas leichtes haben will. Oft erkauft man sich das aber mit Nachteilen, da bin selbst schon oft genug auf die Nase gefallen. Lenker, Sattelstütze, Sattel sind auch nicht wirklich gewichtsoptimiert. Gerade beim Sattel (über 300g) ist uns der Komfort wichtiger, dafür kenne ich kaum jemanden, dem unsere Sättel z.B. nicht taugen.

Was ich damit sagen will:
Es ist ohne Probleme machbar, ein 160er unter 13kg zu bringen und ein 180er auf unter 14kg (wenn man es den will).
Im 1er Spec (komplett X9, Ardent) wiegen unsere 160er (bevor sie in den Versand gehen, werden sie alle gewogen) im Durchschnitt laut Kern Waage bei Größe L 13,75kg (+/- 100g)  und das 180er AIR wiegt mit Fat Albert in Größe L 14,5 kg (+/- 100g).

Was übrigens auch zu beobachten ist, ist, dass die Gewichte der sogenannten "Enduro"-Rahmen in den letzten Jahren wieder etwas an Gewicht zugelegt haben, nachdem ein Minimum erreicht worden war, das herstellerübergreifend vermehrt zu Rahmenbrüchen und Problemen geführt hatte. Aber was rede ich denn eigentlich? 160er Fullies heißen ja jetzt schon All-Mountains. Warum darf sich jetz selbst ausmalen. Irgendwann geht es nicht mehr leichter, ohne auf Kosten der Langzeithaltbarkeit und/oder Servicebarkeit zu gehen und das hat man schmerzlich feststellen mpssen. Ein Rahmengewicht für ein 160er Alu-Fully, das den Federweg auch artgerecht nutzen darf, kann auch gerne etwas über die 3kg wiegen. Die Strategie von Fusion finde ich daher nicht ganz schlecht, wenn die Bikes denn auch halten, was sie versprechen (10 Jahre Garantie). Dafür wiegt der Rahmen 3.5kg.


----------



## slash-sash (23. Februar 2014)

Nette Diskussion und vor allem sehr interessant und informativ. Dank dir Sackmann für die ehrliche und ausführlichen Antworten.
Ich bin ja nun schon in den Genuss gekommen, die neue Gabelgeneration im Alva 180 Coil zu fahren.
Und ich muss sagen, es ist wirklich der Hammer. Ich kenne keine Gabel, die so schnell eingestellt ist und dann auch noch so geil läuft. Eine wahre Freude.
Wer jetzt denkt: "Der ist ja eh nen Bionicon und ist infiziert", der irrt. Ich besitze kein Bionicon (mehr)! Ich bin beim Fanes geblieben, da es mir nach 2 Jahren einfach doch einen Tick wohler war. Das betraf aber die Geometrie. Aber ja, ich bin trotzdem irgendwie bioniconisiert. Irgendwie schaue ich immmer wieder gerne hier vorbei.
Aber zurück zur Diskussion. Der eingangs erwähnte Wunsch von bonzoo, hier eine Gesammtübersicht zu erstellen wäre wohl ziemlich schnell nach einer Seite beendet, weil, siehe oben: die Gabel ist schnell eingestellt. Ich bin übrigens von Sackis Rat abgewichen, die fahrfertigen Kilos mit jeweils einem Bar zu füllen. Ich wiege nackt 67kg und habe Drücke knapp unter 6 bar gehabt. Nur so als anhalt für jemanden, der hier gefragt hatte.
Auch für mich stellt die Pike in keinsterweise die Reverenz dar. Von der Venegance hört man sehr viel Gutes, Ich bin sie aber noch nicht gefahren. Aber X-Fusion hat halt nicht das Standing, wie Fox (Kotz) oder Rock Shox. Deswegen wird es Manitou mit ihrer neuen Gabel auch nicht schaffen wieder hoch zu kommen. Hier im Forum gehört es zum guten Ton, wenn man RS anbetet, genauso, wie es zum guten Ton gehört Schwalbe zu verfluchen. Was ich damit sagen will, dass man in einigen Bereichen hier sehr aufpassen muss, wieviel Wahrheitsgehalt da wirklich hinter steckt.
Ich schlage dir also vor, dass du das Bionicon mit den neuen Dämpfungselementen einfach mal fährst. Du wirst wieder zurück zu Bionicon gehen. Schwöre ich dir.
Vielleicht noch ein kleiner Tip von mir: Nimm das 180er und nicht das 160er. Warum willst du mit weniger Reserven durch die Gegend fahren. Sorry, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass wenn man dir die Augen verbinden würde, du den Unterschied anfänglich gar nicht merken wirst. Aber wenn's an's Eingemachte geht, sind Reserven immer sinnvoll.
Ich hatte, wie gesagt, das Coil und du kannst mit dem Teil (15,6 kg) locker Tagestouren betreiben. Und deutlich leichter wirst du es auch bekommen.
An der Stelle muß ich dir Sacki, alllerdings ein wenig widersprechen, auch wenn ich bei allem anderen (Standards, QR20 etc) bei dir bin: Ich bin der Meinung, dass LRS um 2kg nicht mehr notwendig sind. Nicht, weil sie aus der Mode sind, sondern, weil du bei 1,7-1,8kg mind. die gleiche Steifigkeit hast. Und an den LR merkst du das Gewichtstuning am ehesten. Weniger aushalten tun die nämlich auch nicht.
Amen


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (23. Februar 2014)

Du widersprichst mir da nicht. 2000g müssen wirklich nicht sein, dennoch ist es noch im Rahmen. Ich sagte nur, dass man schon GÜNSTIG im Aftermarket leichte Laufradsätze bekommt. Bei günstigen UND leichten muss man aber aufpassen. 32 Speichen gehören für mich nach dem Ausflug auf leichte 24 Speichen z.B. wieder zum absoluten Muss, wenn es um haltbare Laufräder geht. Das war ein Schuss in den Ofen. Also an Laufrädern sollte man nicht sparen, auch wenn die unzähligen leichten Angebote im Netz ab 250€ verlockend sind. Hopes sind z.B uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen, genauso wie ZTR Felgen. Da habe ich 2 Sätze bisher nicht im geringsten an die Grenzen gebracht, die liefen nach 3 Jahren wie neu. Und unter 1800g bekommt man die auch, ohne riesigen monetären Aufwand zu betreiben.


----------



## slash-sash (24. Februar 2014)

Sag ich ja, wir verstehen uns


----------



## bonzoo (24. Februar 2014)

@Promontorium 

An deiner Stelle würde ich eine Probefahrt auf dem Alva 160/180 machen. Wie bereits an anderen Stellen geschrieben wurde, arbeitet die Dämpfung sehr gut. Ich würde daher eher auf die Geometrie und den "Wohlfühlfaktor" deiner Favoriten achten  Der Preis spricht natürlich für das Alva.

@slash-sash 

Bei den Einstellungen geht es mir vor allem um das Zusammenspiel zwischen oberer und unterer Druckkammer. Ein paar Kennlinien plus Erklärungen seitens @Sackmann wären sehr hilfreich


----------



## damage0099 (25. Februar 2014)

Meine Meinung, Promotorium:

Bionicon hat eine super Geometrie, die Dämpferelemente sind mittlerweile absolut konkurrenzfähig und müssen sich nicht verstecken, Service ist der Hammer (wie Sacki schrieb: Kartusche einschicken, Ersatzteil kriegen, 2 Tage später wieder abrocken!), Gewicht paßt, Verstellsystem finde ich persönlich sehr gut, super wartungsfreundlich....

Wenn du dich auf einem anderen Bike wohler fühlst, würde ich natürlich kein Bionicon kaufen. Das ist klar.
Fahre alles mal probe. Nicht auf nem Parkplatz, wenn möglich auf nem Trail, wie du sie gerne fährst.

Tendenziell würde ich persönlich auch ein 180er nehmen.

Und ja: Die Laufräder müssen schon stabil sein. Fahrfehler macht man schnell, ratzfatz ne Linie versaut, und plötzlich fährt man wo runter, wo man garnicht runter wollte: DA ist man an stabilem Material mehr als nur froh!

Auch ich sage: Das Gewicht ist nicht so wichtig, wie es immer wieder angepriesen wird. Das weiß ich mittlerweile auch.

Was allerdings zu beachten ist: Ein 180er ist nicht so stolperbike-freundlich wie ein 160. Ein Vorderradversetzer verlangt bei 180mm Federweg deutlich mehr an Technik und Kraft als eine 160er.
Dafür hat das 180er deutlich mehr Reserven, wenn es blockiger wird.

Für mich also ganz klar: 180mm. Egal welche Marke.

Fahr doch mal an den Tegernsee und fahr ne Runde.
Danach ab zur Konkurrenz. DANN hast DU! den Unterschied persönlich erfahren....wie z.B. slash-sash auch.
Ihm sagte das Fanes mehr zu.
Er ist happy damit. Er testete und fuhr beide ausführlich.

So kannst du nur auf Meinungen und Geschmäcker dritter hören.

Ich fahre nach wie vor 2 Bionicons und bin absolut happy damit! Die Geo vom SS ist soooo geil


----------



## slash-sash (25. Februar 2014)

!


----------



## Sackmann (25. Februar 2014)

Also hier sind verschiedene Original-Graphen aus einem Screenshot unseres Berechnungstools für die 180er G2s Gabel, an denen ihr sehen könnt, wie sich unterschiedliche Drücke auf die Kennlinie auswirken. Als Referenzdruck habe ich meine momentan favorisierte Druckpaarung von 8/8 genommen. Achsen sind linear dargestellt.
Zu den beiden anderen Drücken:
5 Bar sind für mich der Midestdruck, den ich in der Systemkammer (das ist die obere) fahre, da mir ansonsten der Adapter in der Uphillstellung zu weit in den Sag geht. Das ist aber sowohl rahmen-, als auch gewichtsabhängig. Deutlich unter die 5 Bar in der oberen Kammer zu gehen, empfehlen wir aber nicht.
Die 12 Bar ergeben sich in diesem Fall dadurch, dass wir die Kennlinien so darstellen wollten, dass alle Kurven bei 180mm die gleiche Endkraft (Y-Achse) erreichen. In allen Fällen erreicht man also durch die Paarung von 8/8, 5/12 und 12/5 in etwa die gleiche Endkraft.
Bevor jetzt Fragen zu den unterschiedlichen Anfangspunkten der Kurven kommen:
Wir arbeiten mit Luft-Negativfedern. Je stärker man die untere Kammer aufpumpt, desto mehr komprimiert sich diese Negtivfeder und umso länger wird die Gabel.

Kleiner Exkurs:
Schomal eine aktuelle Gabel mit Negativ-Stahlfeder aufgepumpt? Die schwanken teilweise um sogar deutlich mehr als 20mm in der Einbaulänge, wenn man sie mit 5 Bar oder 10 Bar befüllt (eigenhändig an etlichen Fremfabrikaten getestet), da sie (z.B.) eine lineare Stahlfeder verwenden. Das bedeutet im Umkehrschluss auch, dass auch der nutzbare Federweg bis "Block" um 20mm variiert, weil die Gabel einfach kürzer ist mit weniger Druck. Du kannst also als leichter Fahrer eine 160er Gabel haben, die hat aber mit dem von dir benötigten Druck nur maximal 140mm. Daher kommt auch da Phänomen, dass man eine weich aufgepumpte Gabel immer noch ziemlich weit auseinanderziehen kann. (Deswegen vermisse ich bei Tests, wie sie in der Bike oder Mountainbike gemacht werden, immer die Angabe des Druckes, bei dem die Kennlinien aufgezeichnet werden. Ohne diese Angabe kann man sich nämlich auch die Skaliereung der Achsen sparen, die ja schön mit [mm] und [N] beschriftet sind. Auch die Form der Federkennlinien ändert sich mit dem Druck, da die Negativfeder in der Regel konstant bleibt wird und somit die Positivfeder relativ unterschiedlich beeinflusst. Eine "Normung" des Druckes bringt auch nichts, da Gabeln unterschiedliche Positivkammerquerschnitte haben und somit vom gleichen Fahrer mit mehr oder weniger Druck gefahren werden können)

Back to topic:
Wir haben eine LUFT-Negativkammer, welche naturgemäß progressiv ist. Das bedeutet unser Delta bei unterschiedlichen Drücken ist (1.) wesentlich geringer, und außerdem beeinflusst (2.) praktisch nur unsere untere Negativfeder die Länge. Die obere federt immer komplett aus, bis zu einem weichen Top-out Elastomer. Dadurch, dass die untere Negativkammer nie bis auf Block gehen kann ("0-Volumen" ist nicht möglich), erreichen wir ein extrem weiches Gesamt-top-out und ebenso ein Ansprechen ab 0-Kraft da untere Positiv und Negativkamme zwangsweise immer im Kräftergleichgewicht sind.


----------



## slash-sash (25. Februar 2014)

Sag ich ja, dass die Gabel der Hammer ist. Deshalb warte ich jetzt einfach mal die 650b Bikes ab und werde sie dieses oder nächstes Jahr mal Test fahren.
Wie gesagt; irgendwie finde ich Bionicon geil.


----------



## Votec Tox (25. Februar 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> 3. Servicebarkeit ist ein Punkt, der für uns schon immer wichtig war. Die Gabel kann und darf von jedem Kunden selbst gewartet werden. Wir arbeiten schon seit Beginnn von Bionicon mit Kartuschen. Die Kartuschen bedürfen in der Regel keiner Wartung, somit ist ein Service unserer Gabeln sehr einfach von jedem Durchzuführen, denn er betrifft nur die Castingeinheit und somit Schmieröl und -Fett. Auch wenn ein Problem mit unseren Gabeln auftritt, dann ist in der Regel schnell geholfen, da nicht die komplette Gabel, sondern nur die Kartusche eingeschickt werden muss. Ersatz ist dann schnell geliefert und wieder eingebaut. Wir können uns dann in aller Ruhe um die Fehlersuche bei der alten Kartusche kümmern, während der Kunde shcon wieder auf dem Trail ist und nicht wochenlang warten muss.
> ....



Genau so ist es und ich habe schon zweimal davon profitiert und konnte nach nur drei Tagen wieder fahren 
Und @Promontorium: was ist so schlimm daran einen "Dynosaurier" zu fahren! Sind wir nicht schon selbst welche  
Damage schwärmt fürs SuperS., ich  mein Ironwood, dagegen ist ein 180er Alva ja geradezu ein Jungspunt.
Ich kann Dich natürlich verstehen, daß Du mal was Neues ausprobieren möchtest, machs aber wie hier die Meisten schreiben: 
mit einer ausführlichen Probefahrt und laß Dich nicht vom Hype um manche Produkte beeinflußen.

Ich kämpfe auch mit dem "weltbewegenen Luxusproblem" mir zu meinem nächsten runden Geburtstag ein neues Fully gönnen zu wollen,
vielleicht ein 180er Alva - meine heimliche Gier nach einem Nicolai habe neulich mit einem gebrauchten 350.- Euro Nicolai BMXtB "befriedigt"  und kann mich nun wieder voll auf Bionicon konzentrieren. 
Dann beschleichen mich auch so unvernünftige Gedanken wie, besser doch das Ironwood komplett zu "pimpen" (etwas leichtere Laufräder, 1x11 Schaltung usw.).

Viel Spaß beim Suchen und Ausprobieren! Und vielen Dank für die vielen informativen und interessanten Beiträge seitens "Sackman" und der anderen Nutzer in diesem Thread.


----------



## Promontorium (25. Februar 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Und @Promontorium: was ist so schlimm daran einen "Dynosaurier" zu fahren! Sind wir nicht schon selbst welche



Tja, da sagste was...!




Votec Tox schrieb:


> ...mit einer ausführlichen Probefahrt und laß Dich nicht vom Hype um manche Produkte beeinflußen.



Das mit der Probefahrt ist in der Theorie immer ganz leicht, in der Praxis umso schwerer. Vor allem dann, wenn es 2,3 oder 4 Bikes gibt, die interessant sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. Februar 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 275390 Also hier sind verschiedene Original-Graphen aus einem Screenshot unseres Berechnungstools für die 180er G2s Gabel, an denen ihr sehen könnt, wie sich unterschiedliche Drücke auf die Kennlinie auswirken. Als Referenzdruck habe ich meine momentan favorisierte Druckpaarung von 8/8 genommen. Achsen sind linear dargestellt.


Danke, geht doch! 
Mich irritiert etwas der stufige Anfang, der eigentlich bei einer Negativfeder nicht so aussehen sollte oder kommt das von der Schrittweite der Rechnung?


----------



## Sackmann (25. Februar 2014)

@ Paul:
Diese Graphen sind nicht geschönigt und kommen so aus der theoretischen Berechnung, das ist schon korrekt so. Liegt auch nicht an der "Schrittweite". Diese Graphen sollten aber eigentlich dazu da sein, um zu zeigen, wie ich (haupsächlich) den Mittelteil der Kurve beeinflussen kann, ohne die Maximalkraft bis Einschlag zu ändern.
Ich dachte mir schon, dass da von irgendjemandem so etwas kommt.  Bitte zerpflücke diese Diagramm doch nicht mit theoretischen Gedankengängen, warum etwas komisch sein könnte, oder dass da etwas nicht stimmen kann. Was irritiert dich denn an dieser "Stufe"? Befürchtest du, dass beim obligatorischen Handdrücktest die Gabel nicht schon bei 2N anfängt, sich zu bewegen? Oder was vermutest du dahinter? Aber ich kann dich auch beruhigen: Diese "Stufe" braucht dich nicht zu irritieren, da du sie in der realen Welt nicht merkst. Hätten wir diese Kurve geschönigt und die Y-Achse verschoben, wäre alles wunderbar, und nichts wäre auffällig. Doch anders funktionieren würde unsere Gabel in der echten Welt deswegen auch nicht. Testet diese Gabel und ihr werdet sehen, ob sie was taugt (auch gerne im Vergleich zu anderen Gabeln), oder nicht 
Ich habe den Eindruck, viele Biker (gerade hier im Forum) müssen einfach mal aus der Welt der Theorie und Daten wieder in die echte Welt hinaus und einfach mal mehr biken. Denn nur da kann man testen, sieht und merkt man, ob einem etwas taugt oder nicht, ob etwas einen Hype verdient oder ob es nur Nachgeplappere ist, weil irgendwann einer mal was gesagt hat, und sich das wie ein Lauffeuer verbreitet hat. Graphen, Gewichtstabellen, Reifengrößen, Freilaufgeräusche, ... Über alles kann man wunderbar diskutieren und meinen, alles zu kennen, oder erklären zu können. Was wirklich zählt ist der Trail! Und das Gefühl, dies in den Leuten zu spüren, vermisse ich leider zu oft. Kommt zu uns an den Tegernsee und geht mit uns Biken, gerne auch mit euren eigenen Rädern. Auf einer Tour lässt sich am besten fachsimpeln und Spaß haben. Und nur dort kann man sich von unseren Produkten überzeugen lassen. Ich möchte Leuten nicht erklären, wie geil unsere Sachen sind. Ich will es ihnen zeigen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. Februar 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @ Paul:
> Diese Graphen sind nicht geschönigt und kommen so aus der theoretischen Berechnung, das ist schon korrekt so. Liegt auch nicht an der "Schrittweite". Diese Graphen sollten aber eigentlich dazu da sein, um zu zeigen, wie ich den Mittelteil der Kurve beeinflussen kann.


Ach bleib mal einfach ganz ruhig. Ich habe ganz andere Motivationen. Nachdem du geschrieben hattest "zwei Positivkammern" habe ich aus Neugier angefangen zu rechnen. Und es ist wirklich klasse, was da möglich ist. Und wenn ich Unterschiede sehe, versuche ich sie zu verstehen. Das ist alles, was dahinter steht.


> Ich dachte mir schon, dass da von irgendjemandem so etwas kommt.  Bitte zerpflücke diese Diagramm doch nicht mit theoretischen Gedankengängen, warum etwas komisch sein könnte, oder dass da etwas nicht stimmen kann. Was irritiert dich denn an dieser "Stufe"?


Ich hatte die Negativkammern bisher so verstanden, dass sie genau eine solche Stufe (Mindestkraft) vermeiden. Verbal hast du das ja auch so ausgedrückt. Ich werde mich schon mit der Gabel ausrüsten, einfach weil ich Technikfreak bin, wenn Technik gute Funktion hat.


----------



## Sackmann (25. Februar 2014)

Deswegen schreibe ich auch, dass du dir keine Gedanken um diese Stufe machen musst.
Und es gibt bei uns auch keine "Mindestkraft", die nicht durch die Negativkammern aufgehoben wird. Theoretisch bricht jede Gabel bei 0 los. ABER es gibt eben auch Dichtungsreibung (z.B. in den Staubkappen) und deswegen gibt es keine Gabel der Welt, die bei 0 losbrechen kann, auch wenn Diagramme das gerne sagen. 

Wenn man sich z.B. die Graphen der aktuellen Bike mal genauer ansieht, dann würde man bei Luftgabeln sogar mitunter sehr viel höhere Stufen finden. Nur ist die Skalierung der Y-Achse eben nicht linear ausgelegt (oder zumindest mit einem Offset versehen) und somit wird diese Stufe nicht sichtbar. Spielt aber ja auch keine Rolle, denn wie ich bereits sagte müssten diese Tests viel transparenter dargelegt werden, um aussagekräftig zu sein. Messtechnik ist dort ja genug vorhanden. Nur sollte es eben dann auch sauber genutzt und dokumentiert werden. Ansonsten kann man sich das sparen, denn Kunden lesen dort sonst von Äpfeln und Birnen und vergleichen die dann sogar miteinander . Ich sage damit nicht, dass die Werte falsch sind, oder geschönigt werden, sie sind nur nicht unbedingt vergleichbar.
Doch um ehrlich zu sein, ist es ohnehin fast unmöglich in solch einem Gabeltest 100% vergleichbare und objektive Werte zu schaffen, sobald es nicht um direkt messbare und 1:1 vergleichbare Eigenschaften, wie Steifigkeit oder Gewicht geht.


----------



## Gpunkt (26. Februar 2014)

Hallo, erstmal danke an Säcki für die ausführlichen Beiträge. Ich bin auch der meinung das ganze nicht zu theoretisch zu sehen sondern beim Biken Fakten sprechen zu lassen. Ich war lange bei uns in der Gegend der einzigste mit Bionicon, ich will auch nicht ganz vorne Anfangen sondern bei der G2 Generation, was mach ich mit dem Alva 180, ich fahre unsere Hometrails, ich bin viel in den Bergen und trage das Bike hoch um danach Technisch anspruchsvolle Wege zu fahren, dann habe ich vor kurzem noch die Bikeparks endeckt und alles mach ich mit dem Alva 180. Hab mir auch noch nie überlegt einen Downhiller zu kaufen weil mich das Alva nicht limitiert, außerdem wenn Fred Abbou mit dem Alva 180 Air zum dritten mal Weltmeister geworden ist kann das Bike auch im Park nicht schlecht sein. Was ich auch noch hervorheben möchte ist das ich noch nie obwohl das Bike bei mir stark beansprucht wird  einen Defekt an Gabel oder Dämpfer hatte sowohl an der G2 wie auch an der G2S Generation. Das sind für mich die entscheidenden Dinge warum ich Bionicon fahre, und mittlerweile auch bei uns in der Gruppe mehrere und es werden mit dem erscheinen vom neuen EVO sicherlich noch mehr werden;Warum!!! Weil wir vor kurzem auf Teneriffa waren( Bike Acadamy Teneriffa,12 Biker) und sie die möglichkeit hatten zu Testen und ich die Kommentare noch im Kopf habe" isch des a geiles Fahrwek" Und was Ralle der Chef von Bike Acadamy Teneriffa mit seinem Alva 180 (er nennt es Rusty) macht das ist eh der absolute Wahnsinn. Für mich ist das Alva 180 ein Traum Bike weil es vielseitig Einsetzbar ist.

Gruß Günter


----------



## Gpunkt (26. Februar 2014)

Noch ein Bildchen vom Ralle mit seinem Rusty, nicht ganz zum Thema aber kann ich nur empfehlen da mal hin zu gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (26. Februar 2014)

Danke, interessante Beiträge hie in den letzten Tagen!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Februar 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wenn man sich z.B. die Graphen der aktuellen Bike mal genauer ansieht, dann würde man bei Luftgabeln sogar mitunter sehr viel höhere Stufen finden. Nur ist die Skalierung der Y-Achse eben nicht linear ausgelegt (oder zumindest mit einem Offset versehen) und somit wird diese Stufe nicht sichtbar.


Und ich wundere mich immer.


> Doch um ehrlich zu sein, ist es ohnehin fast unmöglich in solch einem Gabeltest 100% vergleichbare und objektive Werte zu schaffen, sobald es nicht um direkt messbare und 1:1 vergleichbare Eigenschaften, wie Steifigkeit oder Gewicht geht.


Wie du sagst, man kann messtechnisch vergleichen. Entscheidend ist aber das Gesamtsystem von Bike, Fahrer und Gelände.
Was mich so fasziniert, ist die simple Wartung der Gabel. Selbst wenn es ein Standrohr einmal demoliert, kann man einfach ein neues einbauen. Bei Single Crown? Und die Rohre sind auch wirklich parallel, nicht so wie bei meiner RS. Es brauchte allerdings Zeit, bis ich das bemerkt hatte.


----------



## Sackmann (26. Februar 2014)

Das Problem liegt eben genau in diesem "messtechnischen Vergleichen". Denn wie lege ich fest, bei welchem Druck ich Teste?
1. Lege ich eine definierte Endkraft bei vollem Federweg an und passe dementsprechend meinen Druck an?
2. Lege ich eine definierte Kraft fest, bei dem die Gabel einem definierten Anteil des Gesamtfederwegs (z.B. 50% als Anhaltspunkt, wie sich die Gabel im mittleren Bereich verhält, den ich wohl am meisten nutze) haben soll an und passe den Druck entsprechend an?
3. Lege ich einen definierte Kraft (Gewicht) fest, bei der die Gabel 30% Sag haben soll und passe ich dann meinen Druck an? (prinzipiell Punk 2)

Das alles sind Fragen, die bei diesen Tests ungeklärt bleiben. Man weiß weder mit welchem Druck diese einzelnen Kennlinien gemessen wurden, noch weiß ich, warum dieser Druck gewählt wurde, der dann u.U. bei einer Gabel dazu führt, dass der Federweg nicht leicht genutzt werden kann. Die Endkräfte bei den unterschiedlichen Gabeln im Test variieren z.B. von ca 1700N bis 2200N. Also wird die eine Gabel wesentlich früher durchschlagen als die andere, wenn man Dämpfung vernachlässigt - und das wird ja auch getan, denn es wird von der Luftkennlinie direkt auf die Nutzbarkeit des Federwegs geschlossen.Weniger Druck fahren würde das Problem ja beheben. Wie die Kennlinie dann im mittleren Bereich aussieht, das steht dann aber natürlich auf einem anderen Blatt. Dazu kommt, dass viele Gabelkennlinien mit anderem Druck in der Positivkammer ebenfalls eine leicht andere Form annehmen, anstatt nur nach oben oder unten versetzt zu werden, da die Negativfeder ja oft nicht beeinflusst werden kann und somit einen Konstaten Einfluss auf die Kennlinie hat.
Schon allein aus diesen Gründen (und noch viele mehr) sind diese Kennlinien für meine Begriffe nicht wirklich aussagekräftig.

Für den Paul hier auch extra nochmal jeweils ein Diagramm mit den Einzelkennlinien der beiden Luftfedern, Dann sieht man schön, woher diese Stufe kommt.


----------



## Promontorium (26. Februar 2014)

Sacki, ich verstehe zugegebenermaßen wenig von der Materie um nicht zu sagen "Bahnhof", aber ich hab' den Eindruck, du kennst Dich a wengal aus!


----------



## Sackmann (26. Februar 2014)

Es muss sich nicht jeder auskennen, das kann man auch nicht, wenn man sich nicht ständig und intensiv mit so etwas auseinandersetzt. Und es ist auch lobenswert, wenn man so etwas zugeben kann. Leider gibt es aber viele Leute (ganz speziell in einem Forum mit über 4 Millionen Usern), die meinen (damit meine ich keinen persönlich hier), sie würden anhand von Sachen, die sie iiiieeergendwo mal aufgeschnappt oder gelesen haben, sagen können, wie etwas fährt. Oder im schlimmsten Fall, sogar wissen, wie man etwas doch besser hätte machen können, damit, ...
Eine Sache, die ich z.B. gerne mal ausprobieren würde: 
Man fährt mit Leuten auf tatsächlich 2 komplett identischen "Prototypen"-Bikes jeweils eine Tour und jeder fährt jedes Bike. Danach (oder noch besser davor) gibt man ihnen gefakte "Datenblätter" von den Rahmen, wo z.B. Kettenstreben (gefakte) 5mm Unterschied haben und z.B. das Oberrohr um 10mm Länger ist, obwohl dem nicht so ist. Nach der Tour macht man eine Umfrage, welches Bike welche Eigenschaften hat. Was glaubt ihr, wie viel Prozent sagen, dass das Bike mit den kürzeren Kettenstreben und mit dem kürzeren Oberrohl voll krass agiler war, als das andere, nur weil sie einen Unterschied feststellen wollten, weil sie es auf einem Blatt Papier gelesen haben. Ich selbst würde mir nicht unbedingt zutrauen, so etwas direkt festzustellen, oder zu beurteilen. Auch ich würde durch solch einen Test wohl gnadenlos durchfallen, da man nicht objektiv an so etwas herangeht.
Was ich damit sagen will: Man sollte sich ein eigenes Bild machen (und das geht nur, wenn man so etwas probefährt) und wenn einem etwas taugt, dann ist das auch gut so, und man darf das dann auch ruhig kaufen, auch wenn da SR Suntour, oder X-Fusion, ... draufsteht, und es keine 5 verschiedenfarbige bunte Knöpfe zum dran Drehen hat. Wenn einem etwas nicht taugt, dann sollte man es nicht kaufen, auch wenn es irgendeinen Test gibt, wo das Produkt doch so grandios abgeschnitten hat, oder weil es übelst gehypt wird. Ich kaufe nichts, weil ein Datenblatt sagt, dass etwas toll zu sein scheint. Dafür kostet das Zeug einfach zu viel.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Februar 2014)

s. nächstes Posting


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Februar 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Für den Paul hier auch extra nochmal jeweils ein Diagramm mit den Einzelkennlinien der beiden Luftfedern, Dann sieht man schön, woher diese Stufe kommt.


Ja danke. Ist jetzt klar. 



Sackmann schrieb:


> ... draufsteht, und es keine 5 verschiedenfarbige bunte Knöpfe zum dran Drehen hat.


Aber es sieht "wertiger" aus.


----------



## Promontorium (26. Februar 2014)

Isch will bunde Gnöppschä!


----------



## dbf (26. Februar 2014)

Jetzt würde mich noch von euch (allen) Interessieren was ihr von den neuen Magura Däpfer haltet. Die neue Gabel ist echt ein riesen Unterschied mit der Druck und Zugstufe. Beim Dämpfer habe ich im vergleich zu dem Xfusion mit dem zweiten Update keinen/ wenig unterschied gemerkt jedenfalls in der offenen Position. der XFusion ist in der halboffenen position träge ist das beim magura anders? nja beim bionicon system kann man ja eh immer offen fahren


----------



## bonzoo (26. Februar 2014)

Ich bin mit dem Magura Dämpfer zufrieden, hatte vorher aber auch den X-Fusion aus der ersten Generation. Zumindest vermute ich das stark, da ich doch einen deutlichen Unterschied merke. Mein alter X-Fusion am Reed kam mir immer sehr träge/langsam vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (27. Februar 2014)

Nochmals besten Dank an "Sackmann" ...zugegeben ich musste die Erklärungen zu den Kennlinien 3x durchlesen und muss es vielleicht nochmals lesen aber es ist schon geil, die Technik seiner Gabel so ausführlich erläutert zu bekommen. Es macht für mich jetzt auch mehr Sinn mit den verschiedenen Drücken zu spielen. Ich hätte sonst die 8/8 kaum verändert.


----------



## Sackmann (27. Februar 2014)

Ich fahre auch mit 8/8, da mir die etwas steiler verlaufende Kurve im Mittelteil etwas besser liegt, und demnach die Progression nicht so stark ausgeprägt ist. Bitte seht uns nach, dass wir dies nicht für alle Drücke hier expliziert darstellen können, aber ihr bekommt eine Idee, wie sich die Kurve verändert, wenn man die Drücke "vertauscht".  Deswegen empfehlen wir allgemein, mit gleichem Luftdruck in beiden Kammern zu fahren; die Leute die ausprobieren wollen, werden den Unterschied merken und können das fahren, was ihnen am besten taugt. Verkehrt machen kann man jedenfalls nichts, denn funktionieren werden alle Kombinationen tadellos. Das Gute ist aber eben, dass unsere Kennlinien auf den Geschmack oder auch auf bestimmte Einsatzgebiete anpassbar sind.


----------



## slowbeat (3. März 2014)

Ein paar Fragen haben sich auf den ersten Testfahrten ergeben:

Ist es normal, dass man per Extremtest (Uphillmodus, geradeaus fahrend) die Gabel mit etwas Körpereinsatz zum Anschlag bringen kann? Ich weiß, so fährt niemand aber ich würde gern wissen ob da was kaputt gehen kann. Der Anschlag hört sich sehr hart an.
Hat der Maguradämpfer einen Endanschlag oder muss man sich ans Limit rantasten? Ich hab grad zum Limit noch Platz, zerstöre ich ich etwas wenn ich den Druck senke und das Ding mal auf Block geht?


----------



## Lanzelott (3. März 2014)

Das mit dem relativ hartem Anschlag ist mir auch aufgefallen. Habe ich bei der alten Gabel bzw. altem Innenleben nicht so wahrgenommen. Schließe mich der Frage deshalb an, ob da etwas kaputt gehen kann!


----------



## Sackmann (3. März 2014)

1. Habt ihr die Gabeln selbst umgebaut? Oder im Komplettbike bekommen?
2. Dem Maguradämpfer tut es in der Regel nichts, wenn er mal durchschlägt. Aber die Vorgehensweise mit dem langsam rantasten ist ja eigentlich genau die richtige, wenn man denn den kompletten Hub des Dämpfers tatsächlich ausnutzen will. Aber nutzt es mir etwas, wenn ich den gesamten Hub des Dämpfers ausnutze, aber dann bei 40+ Prozent Sag auf der Kiste sitze? Manche werden sicher bei ordentlich eingestelltem Sag nicht den vollen Hub nutzen, weil sie z.B.einen sauberen oder schnellen Fahrstil haben, der die Federelemente entlastet.

Erst diese Woche hatte ich eine ähnliche Diskussion mit einem Kunden, der meinte, er nutzt nur max 134mm bei der neuen 160er, trotz der empfohlenen 7,5-8 Bar in beiden Kammern bei >80kg Körpergewicht. Darauf probierte ich eine 160 aus dem testpool und bei 8 bar oben und unten habe ich die Gabel aus langsamer Fährt mit gezogener VR-Bremse und gleichzeitiger Komprimierung auf Anhieb auf 164mm gebracht. Danach erklärte ich ihm, dass auch ich am selben Tag auf einem unserer Haustrails knappe 145mm der 180er nutze. Bei dem gleichen Test wie bei der 160er vorher holte ich dann auf der Straße 175 raus. Auf dem Trail darf man gerne mal noch ein bisschen Reserven haben und nicht auf jedem Trail braucht man ich auch den vollen Federweg.  Nichtsdestotrotz sollten die 160mm locker drin sein, wenn ich es eben wirklich brauche. Den meisten Federweg nutze ich  i.d.R. z.B. bei langsamen Kompressionen (daher der Test), die ich nicht sauber fahre, oder dann bei extrem weiten Sprüngen. Meine Erfahrung...


----------



## Lanzelott (3. März 2014)

Hallo "Sackmann",

ich habe die Gabel in einem neuem Komplettbike bekommen (Reed).


----------



## Sackmann (3. März 2014)

Solange der Anschlag nicht metallisch ist, ist alles okay. Die Gabeln haben einen ca 7mm starken Gummipuffer. Die Gabeln werden durch ein Durchschlagen nicht beschädigt.


----------



## slowbeat (4. März 2014)

Auch bei mir geht es um ein neues Reed.

Wegen dem Dämpfer hab ich gefragt weil ich da mit 11bar (80kg) schon einen eher hohen Druck drauf hab.
Auf dem Trail nutze ich nicht den kompletten Hub aber ich bin halt auch noch nicht dazu gekommen die ganz rumpligen Pisten hier zu fahren.
Sag ist unter 20% und ich nutze den Hub auf nicht wirklich sauber gefahrenen Treppen zu 90%. Ich wollt mich nur vergewissern ob ich lieber den Druck erhöhen sollte oder nicht.

Ich werd es also erstmal so lassen wie es ist und alles im Blick behalten, funktioniert ja prächtig.

Heut war ich wieder wirklich beeindruckt wie feinfühlig Gabel und Heck ansprechen und wie gut die Dämpfung arbeitet.

Sackmann: Hast Du mal überlegt ob es sich lohnt den Zugstufenknopp mit einem Sechskant zu versehen und dem Rad einen Schlüssel beizulegen der an einer Seite ne passende Nuss und an der anderen Seite abgewinkelt den 5mm Inbus für die Steckachsen besitzt?
Mit einer schlanken 10mm-12mm Nuss sollte man da gut rankommen aber das Werkzeug kostet halt auch extra, der Sechskant auf dem Drehteil auch.

Ich hatte mal ein Dahon Matrix, da war ein T-Schlüssel mit 5&6mm Inbus dabei für die Rahmengelenke und die Vorbauklemmung. Superpraktisch.


----------



## Sackmann (4. März 2014)

Beim Treppenfahren kommt man am Ende meist in eine extreme Progression und da kann es schonmal sein, dass man da ziemlihc viel Federweg verraucht. Das Reed kann man mit sehr wenig Sag fahren, ohne, dass es zu unsensibel oder bockig wird, da sind um die 20 Prozent schon ganz gut und auch genug.

@ slowbeat:
Welche Überlegung steckt hinter deinem Plan, auf den Zugstufenknopf einen Sechskant draufzumachen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (4. März 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Welche Überlegung steckt hinter deinem Plan, auf den Zugstufenknopf einen Sechskant draufzumachen?



Weniger Gefluche?  Zum Glück stellt man die nicht so häufig ein 

Würde den Sechskant eher "reinmachen".


----------



## Sackmann (4. März 2014)

@ Bonzoo:

1. Mal davon abgesehen, dass du einen Innensechskant nicht gerade ansetzen könntest, weil die Knopfmitte teilweise von der eingeschraubten Achse verdeckt wird, ist da auch noch eine Schraube, die den Knopf fixiert. Wo also würdet du gerne deinen Sechskant anbringen? Und wie würdest du den Knopf dann fixieren? Oder wie würdest du die Kartusche im Casting fixieren?
2. Der Bauraum dort unten ist sehr begrenzt und dewegen sieht es dort so aus, wie es aussieht. Das ist bei der 160er ganz und gar nicht ergonomisch - und das weiß ich - aber eine für mich akzeptable Lösung.

Ich fühle mich damit jetzt nicht in meiner Arbeit zu unrecht kritisiert, bin eingeschnappt, gekränkt, oder gar möchte ich die Konstruktion als unantastbar darstellen. Aber genauso wie es beim Fussballschauen vorm Fernseher geschätze 10 Millionen Bundestrainer gibt, so gibt es hier im Forum auch anteilig fast genausoviele Konstrukteure, die Sachen einfach mal so besser machen würden. 

Anregungen, oder Wünsche werden gerne aufgenommen. Es wäre ja nicht das erste Mal, dass Kunden uns eine Denkanstoß geben, und wir das in der Serie dann versuchen zu übernehmen. Aber wenn man schon seinen Senf dazu gibt, dann sollte man das, was man da so sagt, erstmal genau überdenken, ob es denn überhaupt so funktionieren kann. Und dazu müsste man z.B. mal den Zugstufenknopf abmachen und mal schaun, was sich darunter so verbirgt, oder z.B. auch wissen, wie die Ansteuerung der Zugstufe im Inneren aussieht, um sagen zu können, ob das denn überhaupt so umsetzbar ist. Ich würde auch gerne viel mehr Sachen mit einem Siemens-Lufthaken befestigen. Leider funktioniert das nicht immer...

Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, aber einfach mal darüber nachdenken, dass es Gründe geben kann, warum etwas so gemacht wurde, wie es gemacht wurde. Umso mehr, wenn man nicht weiß, was dahinter steckt.


----------



## bonzoo (4. März 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @ Bonzoo:
> Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, aber einfach mal darüber nachdenken, dass es Gründe geben kann, warum etwas so gemacht wurde, wie es gemacht wurde. Umso mehr, wenn man nicht weiß, was dahinter steckt.



Wie die technische Lösung aussieht und was dabei alles beachtet werden muss, interessiert mich als *Kunde* ehrlich gesagt nicht so sehr. Fürs Kopfzerbrechen bekommt ihr ja Geld von mir 

Meine Idee war nur ein "Schnellschuss"... Aber besten Dank für das ausführliche Feedback. Könnte man den nicht "seitlich" Bohrungen vornehmen, in die dann ein kleiner Schlüssel gesteckt werden kann?


----------



## Sackmann (4. März 2014)

Anscheinend interessiert dich die technische Umsetzung ja doch, denn sonst würdest du ja keine Vorschläge machen. 

Und um auf deinen zweiten Vorschlag einzugehen:
Man kann dort keine Bohrungen anbringen, weil:
1. Wie willst du verhindern, dass Schlamm/Dreck unter den Knopf kommt und den Knopf festsetzt?
2. Wie soll die unter dem Knopf sitzende Dichtung auf der Mutter dann noch abdichten?

Ist es wirklich so schlimm mit dem Drehen, dass man Werkzeuge zu Hilfe nehmen müsste? Bei uns wird an jedem Bike zur Endkontrolle die Dämpfung getestet und da wird auch die Zugstufe zumindest einmal komplett von Anschlag bis Anschlag gedreht. Also das geht bei uns immer ohne Werkzeug. Bei machen Kartuschen zugegebenermaßen etwas schweregängiger als bei anderen, weil die O-Ring-Verpressungen von in Summe 3 Ringen da eine entschiedende Rolle spielen und die toleranzbedingt manchmal etwas höher verpresst sind, manchmal etwas weniger. Aber Gedanken um ein möglicherweise notwendiges Werkzeug zur Verstellung habe ich mir noch nie gemacht.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. März 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Beim Treppenfahren kommt man am Ende meist in eine extreme Progression ...


Wenn bei einer periodischen Belastung die Gabel immer weiter einfährt, ist die Dämpfung (Ausfedern für *diesen* Untergrund) zu hoch. Auf holprigem Untergrund mit ähnlicher Federbeanspruchung (Zeitskala) ist das vielleicht auch nicht so toll.
Wenn sie weniger gedämpft wird, wird die "Hoppelamplitude" größer. Das kann auch unangenehm werden. Würde das auf normal holprigem Untergrund gefühlt ein schlechteres Federverhalten zur Folge haben? Weißt du darüber etwas?


----------



## Sackmann (4. März 2014)

@ Paul:
Das mit der extremen Progression war eigentlich auf den "scharfen" Übergang der Treppe zum Boden bezogen. Da wird dein Fahrwerk halt ziemlich gestaucht, wenn man die Kompression nicht mit eigenem Körpereinsatz so gut als möglich "abfängt". Auf eine zu langsame Zugstufe war das nicht bezogen.

1. Was ist denn ein "normal-holpriger" Untergrund? 
2. Du fragst mich nach eventuell "GEFÜHLT schlechterem Federverhalten". Wenn du nach einem gefühlt schlechteren Federverhalten fragst, wäre es nicht sinnvoll so etwas selbst herauszufinden, ob es sich schlechter anfühlt? Was sich für mich gut anfühlt, muss sich für jemand anderes nicht unbedingt genauso gut anfühlen. Und wie differenzierst du dann zwischen "gefühlt" schlechterem und tatsächlich schlechterem Federverhalten? Kann auch sein, dass ich dich missverstehe. 
Meine Meinung: Wenn es darum geht, etwas zu fühlen, dann ist es am besten, wenn es jeder selber "erfühlt". Man selbst kann nie und nimmer als Refrenz für die Geamtheit dienen, deswegen plädiere ich an jeden, so viel wie möglich auszuprobieren, denn nur dann weiß man, was man selber gut findet und was einen schneller oder komfortabler macht.

Ich kann nur sagen, dass jeder Fahrstil seine eigen Zug- und Druckstufendämpfung erfordert, dazu kommt noch, dass persönliche Vorlieben und physische Konstitution und Kondition mit reinspielen. Ich kann immer nur mitteilen, welche Einstellungen ich fahre, und oder, warum ich sie fahre.

Wenn ich z.B. weiß, dass ich viel auf schnellen Wurzelbrettern unterwegs sein werde, dann stelle ich die Zugstufe grundsätzlich ziemlich schnell/offen ein, damit das Rad nach einem Schlag möglichst schnell wieder den Kontakt zur nächsten Wurzel finden kann, und ich somit die Zeit, in der das Rad keinen Bodenkontakt hat, minimiere. Mit zu viel Zugstufendämpfung würde sich meine Gabel verhärten, weil sie mit jedem Schlag nicht mehr weit genug ausfedern kann, bevor der nächste Schlag kommt und somit Schlag auf Schlag immer ein Stückchen weiter einfedern würde und somit "hart" wird.
Wenn ich hingegen weiß, dass ich grundsätzlich auf geshapten/angelegten Pisten mit Steilkurven, angelegten Sprüngen, also auf einer "weichen" und wirklich "konstruierten" Strecke unterwegs bin, dann fahre ich etwas mehr Zugstufe, einfach um mehr Ruhe ins Fahrwerk zu bringen. Gerade in schnellen Kurven mit Anliegern bekommt man so gut Stabilität ins Fahrwerk. Es sind dort nämlich meist keine extremen Wurzelbretter oder Steinfelder, die viel sehr schnell hintereinander schlucken müssen. 
1. Nach harten Landungen und tiefer Einfederung soll die Gabel oder der Dämpfer natürlich durch die starke Federkraft nicht zu schnell wieder ausfedern und mich vom Bike katapultieren, gleichzeitig hat die Gabel genug Zeit, bis zum nächsten Sprung oder großen Hindernis wieder in die Ausgangsposition zu kommen
2. Beim Absprung soll das Bike nicht durch zusätzlich schnelles Ausfedern des Hinterbaus nachkicken, und mir einen Impuls zur Rotation nach vorne mitgeben. In der Luft hat der Dämpfer dann genug Zeit, um auszufedern, um mir maximalen Federweg für die Landung zu bieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (4. März 2014)

ist halt bissel schade, dass man die zugstufe nicht während der fahrt einstellen kann, fände ich bei der gabel wesentlich sinnvoller als das verstellen der druckstufe, welche ich wiederum am heck eher mal verstelle um zb ein gewichtsunterschied durch rucksack auszugleichen oder eben um das heck etwas straffer zu machen wenn es nicht soviel zu tun gibt. gerade bei den beispielen von sacki sieht man, dass man durchaus auch während einer trailtour in die verlegenheit kommt, die zugstufe mal umzustellen. ich fahr die normalerweise komplett offen da ich nicht soviel druck in der gabel habe und vorallem bei wurzeligen kurven ein schnelles ausfedern brauche (war mit der alten dämpferkartusche noch viel schlimmer, die war immer zu träge bei einem gesamtdruck von 10-12 bar). kommt dann aber ein eher ruhiger abschnitt mit paar sprüngen und absätzen wird die gabel schon etwas 'pushig' aber vorn ist das immer noch eher zu handhaben als hinten


----------



## Sackmann (4. März 2014)

Einen Gewichtsunterschied kannst du durch erhöhte Dämpfung ganz und gar nicht ausgleichen und dafür ist sie auch nicht gedacht. Um Fahrergewichtsunterschiede auszugleichen pumpt man den Dämpfer mehr auf, alles andere ist einfach der falsche Weg. Solange du kein komplettes Lockout hast, wird sich dein Dämpfer im statischen Zustand (was prinzipiell dem Draufsitzen und berghoch oder in der Ebene fahren entspricht) genauso weit komprimieren, wie mit offener Druckstufe oder Plattform, denn diese Komprimierung ist nur von der Stärke deiner Luftfeder abhängig. Nur braucht er eben länger, bis er sich dort einfindet. Was dann etwa 3 sekunden wären anstatt 0,5 Sekunden, oder so.... 

Ich finde widerum die Möglichkeit der Einstellung der Druckstufe während des Fahrens wesentlich wichtiger als die der Zugstufe, denn wenn ich auf Tour bin, weiß ich, dass da alles mögliche auf mich zukommen kann, aber mit ziemlicher und an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit keine geshapten Strecken mit Steilkurven und Tables.  Das heißt, ich stelle mir meine Zugstufe auf ziemlich schnell ein. Wenn ich aber (a) einen langen Anstieg vor mir habe, oder z.B. (b) weiß, dass jetzt ein extrem verblocktes Stück kommt, was langsam zu fahren ist und einen hohen Trialanteil hat, und somit z.B. hohe Stufen hat, dann erhöhe ich die Druckstufe, um entweder (a) Wippen zu unterdrücken, oder aber (b) ein zu tiefes Einfedern nach hohen Stufen zu verhindern, was mich evtl. über den Lenker gehen lässt. Ich komme für meine Begriffe also viel mehr in die Verlegenheit die Druckstufe einzustellen, als die Zugstufe.
Aber, sind wir mal ehrlich: Während einer Abfahrt habe ich noch nie die Druckstufe verstellt, weil ich mir dachte "Oh, da kommt jetzt aber ein steiles Steinstück, ich glaub ich dreh jetzt mal die Druckstufe 3 Klicks zu". Wer sich so etwas überlegen kann ist ernsthaft: Viel zu langsam unterwegs!!! 

Dass die Zustufenverstellung nicht oben liegt, hat aber auch einen anderen wichtigen Grund:
Unsere Dämpfungskartusche, wie auch die Luftkartusche, ist vergleichbar dem USD Prinzip aufgebaut. Das bedeutet, dass wir lediglich die untere Kolbenstange mit dem Casting mitbewegen, die somit zur ungefederten Masse beiträgt. Die ungefederte Masse liegt bei der nicht ganz 300g schweren Dämpungskartusche ca 60g. D.h nur 20% des Gesamtgesichts müssen bei jedem Ein- und Ausfedervorgang beschleunigt werden. Aus bestimmten Gründen, die ich hier nicht nennen möchte, ist es aber zwingend, dass der Zugstufenkolben auf dieser Kolbenstange sitzt und deswegen kann die Drossel nicht von oben aktuiert werden.


----------



## Votec Tox (4. März 2014)

Entschuldigt meine blöde Frage:
Aber ich kann doch ganz einfach an dem roten R-Knopf die Klicks drehen (Rebound ist doch die Zugstufe) und somit während der Fahrt verstellen, sofern ich das denn möchte. Oder geht das beim Alva/Reed nicht? Bei der Specialagentgabel geht das ganz leicht.
Allerdings ändere ich vor Fahrtantritt eher den Luftdruck der Gabel/Dämpfer und passe ihn dem Charakter der Tour an und dann verstelle ich nur ab und zu die Klicks.


----------



## Promontorium (4. März 2014)

Ich versuch' seit Tagen, intellektuell zu folgen, und aus dem Hauptbahnhof geht's langsam in Richtung Nebenbahnhof. Dennoch oder gerade deswegen @Sackmann: "Aus bestimmten Gründen, die ich hier nicht nennen möchte, ist es aber zwingend, dass der Zugstufenkolben auf dieser Kolbenstange sitzt und deswegen kann die Drossel nicht von oben aktuiert werden."
Nenne sie doch mal oder an was scheitert es? Mich kannst Du mit der Antwort zumindest nicht verwirren!


----------



## Sackmann (4. März 2014)

Hey Tox, du hast die Specialagent mit der alten Dämpfungskartusche drin. Du darfst hier nicht mitspielen.  So geil die Gabel auch ist, aber du musst mal ei aktuelles 180er in deiner Größe fahren du wirst sehen, dass alles plötzlich noch viel geiler wird. Ernsthaft, es freut mich, dass du mit deinem Bike so viel Spaß hast, aber du bist ein zierliches Mädel und da wundert es mich immer wieder, wie du mit dem Ironwood zurechtkommst. Du solltest mal mit einem aktuellen 180er ein paar Rundne drehen, und ich verspreche dir, dass du dir damit leichter tust.

@ Promontorium: Es scheitert an Geheimniskrämerei meinerseits.  Wir sind hier immer noch in einem frei zugänglichen Forum, und da möchte ich keine Details über das Design einer absolut neuartigen Dämpfungskartusche und deren exaktes Design oder bestimmte Features offenlegen, an denen wir lange gefeilt haben, bis sie so funktionierten, wie es andere Hersteller auch gerne hätten. Bestimmte knifflige und schwierige Problemlösungen bleiben eben bei uns im Haus.   Es würde hier auch den Rahmen sprengen. Also bitte ich um Verständnis, wenn hier nicht bis ins kleinste Detail gegangen wird.


----------



## slowbeat (4. März 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @ slowbeat:
> Welche Überlegung steckt hinter deinem Plan, auf den Zugstufenknopf einen Sechskant draufzumachen?


Die Idee war, eine halbe Nuss zu verwenden um nicht mit der Achse in Konflikt zu kommen.
Ich glaube Dir, dass Du Dir da schon Gedanken gemacht hast, keine Sorge. 

Votectox: Die G2S Gabel hat oben den Knopp für die Druckstufe und unten einen für die Zugstufe. Der Untere ist schon im Stand schlecht verstellbar, während der Fahrt wird das sicher eine Zirkusnummer 

Promontorium: Ich hab das Reed heute mal auf meinen Lieblingstrails ordentlich rangenommen. Da waren verblockte Sachen ebenso dabei wie auch Wurzeln, schnelle Passagen und ein paar kleine Hopser.
Wo ich mit der G1 160mm Gabel langsamer war als mit der 180er G2 war ich mit der 160er G2S locker so flott unterwegs wie mit der 180er. Dabei habe ich heute nie dicke Unterarme bekommen, was mit den beiden anderen Gabeln auf bestimmten Trails ganz normal war.
Das Fahrwerk schluckt gefühlt unendlich viel, dabei hab ich hinten sogar noch deutlich mehr Reserve als vorn.
Ich hab einfach mal alles gelassen wie es grad war und es passt.

Ich an Deiner Stelle würde zum 160er greifen, das Ölpolster der Gabel ist meiner Meinung nach was wirklich Tolles.


----------



## dukestah (4. März 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Einen Gewichtsunterschied kannst du durch erhöhte Dämpfung ganz und gar nicht ausgleichen und dafür ist sie auch nicht gedacht. Um Fahrergewichtsunterschiede auszugleichen pumpt man den Dämpfer mehr auf, alles andere ist einfach der falsche Weg. Solange du kein komplettes Lockout hast, wird sich dein Dämpfer im statischen Zustand (was prinzipiell dem Draufsitzen und berghoch oder in der Ebene fahren entspricht) genauso weit komprimieren, wie mit offener Druckstufe oder Plattform, denn diese Komprimierung ist nur von der Stärke deiner Luftfeder abhängig. Nur braucht er eben länger, bis er sich dort einfindet. Was dann etwa 3 sekunden wären anstatt 0,5 Sekunden, oder so....


jein, ich hätte dazu sagen müssen, dass ich ja ne stahlfeder statt ner luftfeder hinten im alva habe, die hat ja auch ne andere progression und luft aufpumpen ist da natürlich erst mal nicht so einfach 
ich rede ja auch nicht von 5-10 kilo unterschied, das durchrauschen des dämpfers bei etwas mehr zuladung z.b. bei einem drop geht sehr gut über die druckstufe abzufangen, das ist halt ein kompromis um nicht unterwegs die feder wechseln zu müssen nur weil unerwartet der federweg knapp wird, das alva reagiert da generell recht empfindlich, da merkt man selbst den unterschied zwischen etwas mehr hinten stehend oder mittig stehend fahren schon recht krass



> Aber, sind wir mal ehrlich: Während einer Abfahrt habe ich noch nie die Druckstufe verstellt, weil ich mir dachte "Oh, da kommt jetzt aber ein steiles Steinstück, ich glaub ich dreh jetzt mal die Druckstufe 3 Klicks zu". Wer sich so etwas überlegen kann ist ernsthaft: Viel zu langsam unterwegs!!!


hehe, da hast du natürlich recht, während der abfahrt mach ich das ja auch nicht sondern das ist eher so streckenabschnittsweise, ala tour zum trail -fahrwerk schön träge und straff, trail fahren - alles offen, tour nach hause - alles wieder etwas straffer, ist quasi ein lockout ersatz und verhilft dem alva auf weniger ruppigen trails zu einem recht agilen handling ohne nervöses gabelzappeln


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. März 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @ Paul:
> Das mit der extremen Progression war eigentlich auf den "scharfen" Übergang der Treppe zum Boden bezogen.


OK. Was ich meinte, kommt unten.


> 1. Was ist denn ein "normal-holpriger" Untergrund?


Verglichen mit der Treppe sollte die Holperstrecke die gleiche mittlere Frequenz und Amplitude haben, aber drumherum größere und kleinere Abstände bzw. Amplituden (= Steine/Wurzeln). Vergiss es. Du erklärst unten ja das, worum es mir geht.


> 2. Du fragst mich nach eventuell "GEFÜHLT schlechterem Federverhalten". Wenn du nach einem gefühlt schlechteren Federverhalten fragst, wäre es nicht sinnvoll so etwas selbst herauszufinden, ob es sich schlechter anfühlt?


Natürlich. Aber dann muss man auch das fahren können, wofür die Einstellung gedacht ist. Wenn man seine Fahrtechnik erweitert, kommt halt der Fall vor, dass man an einem neuen Problem wegen einer falschen Einstellung scheitert. Ein Tipp vorweg könnte da hilfreich sein.


> Wenn ich z.B. weiß, dass ich viel auf schnellen Wurzelbrettern unterwegs sein werde, dann stelle ich die Zugstufe grundsätzlich ziemlich schnell/offen ein, damit das Rad nach einem Schlag möglichst schnell wieder den Kontakt zur nächsten Wurzel finden kann, und ich somit die Zeit, in der das Rad keinen Bodenkontakt hat, minimiere. Mit zu viel Zugstufendämpfung würde sich meine Gabel verhärten, weil sie mit jedem Schlag nicht mehr weit genug ausfedern kann, bevor der nächste Schlag kommt und somit Schlag auf Schlag immer ein Stückchen weiter einfedern würde und somit "hart" wird.


Genau das war es, was ich unter Progression verstanden hatte.


> Wenn ich hingegen weiß, dass ich grundsätzlich auf geshapten/angelegten Pisten mit Steilkurven, angelegten Sprüngen, also auf einer "weichen" und wirklich "konstruierten" Strecke unterwegs bin, dann fahre ich etwas mehr Zugstufe, einfach um mehr Ruhe ins Fahrwerk zu bringen. Gerade in schnellen Kurven mit Anliegern bekommt man so gut Stabilität ins Fahrwerk. Es sind dort nämlich meist keine extremen Wurzelbretter oder Steinfelder, die viel sehr schnell hintereinander schlucken müssen.
> 1. Nach harten Landungen und tiefer Einfederung soll die Gabel oder der Dämpfer natürlich durch die starke Federkraft nicht zu schnell wieder ausfedern und mich vom Bike katapultieren, gleichzeitig hat die Gabel genug Zeit, bis zum nächsten Sprung oder großen Hindernis wieder in die Ausgangsposition zu kommen
> 2. Beim Absprung soll das Bike nicht durch zusätzlich schnelles Ausfedern des Hinterbaus nachkicken, und mir einen Impuls zur Rotation nach vorne mitgeben. In der Luft hat der Dämpfer dann genug Zeit, um auszufedern, um mir maximalen Federweg für die Landung zu bieten.


Danke, das ist eine sehr schöne Anleitung. Das solltet ihr den Bikes beigeben.


----------



## Votec Tox (4. März 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> ...aber du bist ein zierliches Mädel ... Du solltest mal mit einem aktuellen 180er ein paar Runden drehen...


Er weiß wie man die Frauen um die Finger wickelt damit sie sich ein neues Bionicon kaufen   
Na kar, Probefahren werde ich natürlich mal eines in Größe S.
(Trotzdem ist das Ironwood mit der Hiernichtmitspieldarf-Gabel einfach nur )


----------



## Sackmann (4. März 2014)

Bitte vergesst nicht: Das sind nur Einstellungen, die ich so fahre, weil ICH sie so als angenehm empfinde. Das muss nicht heißen, dass ein anderer mit anderen Einstellungen nicht besser zurechtkommt. Deswegen meinte ich oben, dass ich nicht unbedingt beurteilen kann, ob die eine oder die andere Einstellung "gefühlt schlechter" funktioniert. Ich komme auch nicht unbedingt mit den Einstellungen meiner Arbeitskollegen zurecht, oder die mit meiner. Wir fahren aber die gleichen Sachen und keiner langsamer als der andere. Das muss wirklich jeder über die Zeit für sich selber herausfinden und wenn man was verändert immer nur an einer der Schrauben dreht (Luftdruck, ODER Druckstufe ODER Zugstufe) und sich notiert, was sich am besten für sich anfühlt.
Ich fahre mittlerweile bei fast allen Bedingungen so:
Druckstufe: 10 Klicks auf von komplett geschlossen
Zugstufe: 2 Klicks zu von komplett offen
Druck: 8/8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (9. März 2014)

In diesem Faden ist die Aufmerksamkeit der Bioniconmacher ein wenig konzentriert, deshalb stelle ich die Frage hier:

Ihr lasst sowohl die Rohre für die Gabel als auch für den Dämpfer extra anfertigen, warum kommt Ihr nicht auf die Idee eine Skala anzubringen?
Natürlich treibt eine Lasergravur, die auch noch eingefärbt wird die Produktkosten aber der Mehrwert den der Nutzer erhält rechtfertigt auch den Aufpreis.

Ich bin anfangs davon ausgegangen, am Reed 90% des Dämpferhubs zu nutzen, dabei waren das bereits 100%.
Mit dem Setup bin ich dann auch ins ruppige Terrain gegangen und vermutlich hat der Dämpfer da permanent duchgeschlagen.
Die Federelemente arbeiten großartig, etwas anderes kann ich nicht behaupten.
Die Einstellbarkeit ist auch toll aber grad beim Dämpfer weiss man nicht wo das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht ist.


----------



## slash-sash (9. März 2014)

Da kannst du aber einen Rundumschlag durch alle Hersteller machen.
Wer verbaut denn schon Ringe auf ihren Standrohren, an denen ich sehe, wieviel Federweg ich nutze? Und wer hat schon eine Skalierung auf den Tauchrohren?
Frechheit hoch 10 bei über 1000€ Gabeln an Centbeträgen zu sparen.
Es gibt so viele Beispiele, die mit minimalstem Aufwand, manchmal noch nicht einmal Geld, Produkte besser machen würden oder hochwertiger erscheinen lassen.
Aber wie hat Sacki schon sehr richtig gesagt:
Am TV sitzen auch mind. 10 Millionen Bundestrainer, wenn die deutsche Nationalelf spielt.
Warum sollte das hier im Gorum anders sein?!
Nicht falsch verstehen; ich bin übrigens deiner Meinung.
Nur scheinbar wird manchmal bei der Konstruktion der Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht gesehen.
Und dann sind 10 Millionen Bundestrainer wieder sinnvoll


----------



## Promontorium (9. März 2014)

Was mich interessiert: der Magura-Dämpfer wurde ja von B mitentwickelt. Handelt es sich dabei nur um die in den B-Bikes verbauten Exemplare oder steckt in den "lose" zu kaufenden ebenfalls Bionicon-Know How?


----------



## slowbeat (9. März 2014)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Was mich interessiert: der Magura-Dämpfer wurde ja von B mitentwickelt. Handelt es sich dabei nur um die in den B-Bikes verbauten Exemplare oder steckt in den "lose" zu kaufenden ebenfalls Bionicon-Know How?


Der Dämpfer ist identisch, in den Bionicons ist aber die Druckstufe im Lockout abgeschwächt. Sackmann hat das irgenwo mal beschrieben.

Vom Edison 2 G1 und Alva 180 Coil kommend ist die Umstellung auf den Maguradämpfer des Reed doch etwas anders, da dort von "Ende Hub" bis "Ende Dämpfer" locker 15mm frei bleiben ohne jegliche Markierung wann der Dämpferhub aufgebraucht ist. Bei den älteren Modellen war von "Ende Hub" bis "Ende Kolbenstange " nicht viel Platz.


----------



## slowbeat (9. März 2014)

slash-sash: Was mich stört ist das Ignorieren der 10er-Regel die jeder Techniker und Ingenieur eingeprügelt bekommt. Eine vernünftige modellspezifische Printanleitung würde an der Stelle sogar ausreichen um den Maximalhub des Dämpfers zu beschreiben.

Das Reed ist kein neues Modell und beim Hersteller sollte (ich geh davon aus, dass alle Produkte getestet werden) mein Anliegen eigentlich bekannt sein. Ich find es traurig, dass sowas nicht publiziert wird.
Abhilfe ist recht einfach: höherer Druck im Dämpfer. Leider gibt es keine Druckempfehlungen an die man sich halten kann.

Edit: Ich bin nicht verbittert, nur enttäuscht.
Dieses Forum wird von Bionicon gern als Werbeplatform gebraucht aber Sachen die beim Produkttest sofort auffallen sollten werden nicht verbreitet.

Wenn die Firma so cool ist wie sie sich immer darstellt sollte ein Eingeständnis konstruktiver Mängel ein formaler Akt sein. Davon hab ich aber bislang nix bemerkt.

Wenn ich so arbeiten würde wär ich schon lange dem Arbeitsmarkt zu Verfügung gestellt.


----------



## Sackmann (10. März 2014)

Hi Slowbeat,

Ich verstehe gerade dein Anliegen nicht.
Hast du Probleme mit durchschlagendem Dämpfer? Möchtest du eine Skalierung auf den Dämpferelemten? Ich stehe vielleicht auch gerade etwas auf dem Schlauch, was deine Aufregung anbetrifft. Bitte kläre nochmal auf: Welches Anliegen sollte bekannt sein? Was sollte publiziert werden, was traurigerweise nicht passiert ist?
Der Hub unserer Dämpfer ist auf der Homepage in den Specifications aller G2 Modelle angegeben. Des weiteren sind die Hübe auch in den Bedienunsanleitungen angegeben, die jedem Bike beiliegen, in denen auch erklärt wird, wie der Sag des Dämpfers richtig einzustellen ist.

Diese beiden Sätze verstehe ich auch nicht ganz. Kannst du bitte erklären, was du damit meinst?


slowbeat schrieb:


> Vom Edison 2 G1 und Alva 180 Coil kommend ist die Umstellung auf den Maguradämpfer des Reed doch etwas anders, da dort von "Ende Hub" bis "Ende Dämpfer" locker 15mm frei bleiben ohne jegliche Markierung wann der Dämpferhub aufgebraucht ist. Bei den älteren Modellen war von "Ende Hub" bis "Ende Kolbenstange " nicht viel Platz.



Wenn du damit meinst, dass der O-Ring bei voller Einfederung noch ca 15mm Platz zum Ende des Dämpfers hat (also bis dahin, wo dann der Bionicon Adapter anfängt), dann stimmt da etwas nicht. Das ist bei keinem unserer Dämpfer so.


----------



## Sackmann (10. März 2014)

Der Dämpfer, den wir in unseren Bionicon Bikes verwenden ist übrigens nicht identisch mit denen, die Magura sonst noch bei anderen Herstellern (oder im Aftermarket) verkauft. 
Ohne näher ins Detail gehen zu wollen, verwenden wir in unseren Dämpfern eine 3-fache Druckstufe. Magura legt bei ihren Dämpfern die Funktion eines dieser drei Druckstufen-Ventile still, woraus sich eine höhere Dämpfung, besonders in der "firm" und "lockout"-Position ergibt. 
Dieses bei uns verwendete Druckstufenventil ist aber eine Besonderheit, die diesen Dämpfer auf dem Markt einzigartig macht, und enspricht der ursprünglichen Konzeption diese Dämpfers: Ein aüßerst sensibler Dämpfer, der eine effiziente Dämpfung bietet - sowohl bei langsamen, als auch bei schnellen und harten Schlägen, die den Dämpfer nicht "verhärten" lassen.
Durch das von Magura verwendete Druckstufen-layout ist die Firm-position unsensibler als die, die wir bei uns verwenden und die Lockout-Funktion soll den Dämpfer wirklich komplett "stilllegen". 
Unsere Dämpfer haben kein echtes Lockout, da WIR ein hartes Lockout 1. nicht mehr für zeitgemäß halten und wir es 2. in unseren Bikes durch die Hyper-Extension nicht brauchen. Stattdessen wollen wir mit unseren Dämpfern den Kunden 3 verschiedene Druckstufeneinstellungen bieten, die auch auf dem Trail bergab - abhängig vom Terrain - noch effizientere und passendere Dämpfung bieten können. Beim "originalen" Magura Dämpfer fährt man eigentlich bergab immer in der offenen Position, die beiden anderen sind mehr oder weniger Einstellungen, die man berghoch nutzt, um den Hinterbau ruhig zu stellen.


----------



## slowbeat (10. März 2014)

Hallo Sackmann,
kann sein, dass ich Dir etwas unrecht tu aber wenn ich sehe, dass der Dämpferhub am Ende durch kollidierende Teile begrenzt wird rege ich mich auf. Es ist doch kein Problem sowas im Vorfeld zu verhindern, im Falle des Reed ganz einfach durch eine minimale Änderung an der Wippenaufnahme der Sitzstreben. Wenn dort minimal Material weggelassen wird passt alles prima zusammen.
Ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen, dass das nur bei den beiden hier gezeigten Rädern vorkommt. Wenn sowas bekannt ist kann man das ruhig erwähnen.

Eine Skala auf dem Dämpfer wäre in der Tat sehr hilfreich für die Einstellung.
Du hast recht, es sind nur etwas über 10mm die an freier Kolbenstange vom Gummiring bis zum Adapter übrig bleiben, vom Edison war ich weniger gewohnt.
Natürlich ist eine gescheite Dämpfereinstellung nicht möglich wenn man davon ausgeht weniger Federweg zu nutzen als es wirklich der Fall ist. Dann wird immer zu wenig Luft im Dämpfer sein und die Wippe haut munter Kerben in die Sitzstrebe - siehe Bild von Hajo310 im Reed-Faden. 

Das Reed ist zickig beim Dämpferdruck, das war mir bewusst und deshalb hab ich mich da auch nicht auf eine Einstellung im Stand verlassen sondern auf der ersten Fahrt sehr viel mit dem Druck experimentiert.
Im Glauben nur 90% den Dämpferhubs zu nutzen hab ich irgendwann den vermeintlich richtigen Druck gehabt. Erst als ich nach der ersten "rockigen" Tour den Farbverlust an den Sitzstreben hatte war klar, dass ich definitiv schon bei 100% war.

Klingt alles schlecht, soll aber nur mal klarstellen warum mir das sauer aufstösst.
Das Rad und die Federelemente sind wirklich klasse und dann stört so ein Murks (ja, das meine ich auch so) das Gesamtbild. Echt schade.


----------



## Hajo310 (10. März 2014)

Ja, das stimmt, ich schließe mich -slowbeat- an.

Die erste Gabel an meinem Reed glich eher einer in sich festen starren Konstruktion.

Nachfolgen war nach etwa einem halben Jahr zuerst das VR Lager ausgeschlagen und wenige Tage später auch der Steuersatz fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (10. März 2014)

Hi Slowbeat,

Jetzt kommen wir der Sache doch schon näher.
Aber woher sollte ich wissen, was genau das Problem ist? Plötzlich kommt irgendwas von einer 10er Regel, und ich weiß über haupt nicht, was gerade los ist. Du erwähnst auch, dass du es Schade findest, das etwas nicht publiziert wird. Ich weiß immer noch nicht genau, was publliziert werden soll. Ich bin alle Posts nochmal durchgegeangen und finde keine Antwort darauf.

Anscheinend hast du aber ein Problem mit einer Kollision zwischen Sitzstrebe und Rocker bei voller Einfederung, was dir den Lack beschädigt? Ist das soweit korrekt? Das erahne ich zumindest aus deinem ersten Satz des letzten Posts. Das muss man mir aber schon sagen, bin ja kein Hellseher.  Wir haben dieses Problem ebenfalls an einigen Rahmen von uns reproduzieren können. Diesen Makel müssen wir uns als Firma ankreiden lassen. Dies liegt zum Einen an einer nicht 100% korrekt gearbeiteten Fase am Rocker, sowie an einer Aussparung am Sitzstreben-Yoke, das eine etwas größere Rundung vertragen könnte. In Verbindung mit der relativ dicken Lackschicht und Toleranzen in der Produktion, kann es vorkommen, dass diese beiden Teile bei voller Einfederung knapp kollidieren. Es besteht aber keine Gefahr, das irgendetwas dadurch festigkeitsmäßig in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird, oder etwas bricht. Das ist mehr oder minder ein kosmetischer Mangel, den man hätte vermeiden können, das ist korrekt und man möge es uns verzeihen.

Der Dämpferhub ist aber mit 51mm (+/-1mm) bekannt und von uns auch kommuniziert, und somit kann ich auch ersehen, wann der volle Federweg genutzt ist. Sowohl auf der Homepage, als auch im Handbuch ist dies erwähnt. Eine noch herausschauende Dämpferstange ist kein Anzeichen dafür, dass der Federweg noch nicht genutzt wurde. Unsere Federgabeln haben ja auch keine 230mm Federweg, weil die Standrohre so weit herausschauen.
Dieses Argument kann ich leider nicht gelten lassen, ebensowenig dass es beim alten Dämpfer ja auch so war. 

Eine Skala für Sag-Anzeigen auf Standrohren können wir nicht machen, da sich eine andere Firma das hat schützen lassen.

Ein O-Ring als Sag- und Federwegs-Anzeige ist eine gute Idee, und ich werde es im Hinterkopf behalten.

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## slowbeat (10. März 2014)

Hallo Sackmann, ich verstehe natürlich vollkommen, dass Dir im übermässig frequentierten Bioniconforum unter hunderten von neuen Beiträgen jeden Tag die Diskussion im Reed-Faden entgangen ist. Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich in diesem Faden der in Deinem Fokus zu liegen schien einen Beitrg verfasst.
Der Reed-Faden ist - bedingt durch die abnorme Anzahl von Beiträgen natürlich flugs wieder auf Seite zwei des Forums gerutscht, das konntest Du ja kaum sehen. Ich möchte mich dafür entschuldigen, es war natürlich unzumutbar einen eine Zeile weiter unten stehenden Faden zu lesen. Für den Herstellersupport ist es natürlich völlig uninteressant was man sich über ein im Ausverkauf befindliches Produkt so schreibt.


----------



## Hajo310 (10. März 2014)

Ist denn das Problem tatsächlich so neu?

Knapp bemessen ist aber bei dem Bild von meinem noch Rocker noch sehr nett ausgedrückt!


----------



## Hajo310 (10. März 2014)

Hm!

Und wenn das Problem schon vorab reproduzierbar war, warum hat man dann nicht entsprechend drauf reagiert?

Immerhin kostet der ganze Spaß ja auch etwas Geld.


----------



## Sackmann (10. März 2014)

Okay, Mr. Slowbeat, den Sarkasmus darfst du dir gerne sparen. Ich bemühe mich, alles Mögliche im Forum mit zu betreuen, aber ich habe nebenbei noch andere Sachen zu tun, als mich www umzutreiben. Wenn du meinst, der Support von Bionicon sei nicht deinen Ansprüchen gerecht, dann darfst du diese Meinung vertreten.
Wenn du weiterhin meinst, du kannst in einem Thema etwas in den Raum werfen, und ich muss sofort wissen, um was es dabei geht, weil es in einem anderen Thema bereits angesprochen wurde, dann muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Ich bin nicht sofort über alles informiert, was in allen Threads ansteht.
Ruf doch morgen einfach mal an, dann können wir vielleicht mal persönlich darüber reden, und ich kann erklären, wie und warum es dazu gekommen sein könnte, dass diese Wippe beim vollen Einfedern Kontakt hat. Denn ich mag es nicht, wenn gestichelt wird, während man sich hinter der Anonymität des Forums verstecken kann.

Nur um das Klarzustellen:
Dieser Fehler hätte vemrieden werden können, und es ist nicht schön, dass er aufgetreten ist. Doch wo Menschen arbeiten, passieren Fehler. Dieser Fehler ist kein sicherheitsbedenklicher Fehler, der Menschenleben gefährdet, oder das Bike aufs Gröbste verunstaltet, obgleich es ein Fehler ist, der (im speziellen auch mir) nicht gefällt, auch wenn keiner, der jetzt noch in dieser Firma arbeitet etwas für diesen Designfehler kann.

Wir können jetzt nur versuchen es in der Zukunft besser zu machen, damit so ein leicht vermeidbarer Fehler nicht mehr auftritt.


----------



## Hajo310 (10. März 2014)

Hm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dazu kann man ja dann nochmal eine ganz andere Meinung haben, aber dazu später mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (10. März 2014)

Dann lass uns doch an deiner Meinung teilhaben... Warum erst heiß machen und dann fallen lassen?


----------



## Sackmann (10. März 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## slowbeat (10. März 2014)

Hallo Sackman, endlich klare Worte. Danke dafür.

Ich hab nicht umsonst geschrieben, dass ich Dir vermutlich unrecht antue. Mir ist natürlich auch klar, dass Dein Zeitvertreib nicht das Surfen im Netz ist.
Was ich aber überhaupt nicht leiden kann ist wenn mir jemand mit dem Konjunktiv kommt. Hätte, könnte, wasweißich. Das sind Ausweichfloskeln die ich als Kunde nicht akzeptiere und ich lasse mich nur ungern als blöd hinstellen. Das hat übrigends nichts mit der Anonymität des Netzes zu tun, ich weiß nicht ob ich es schaffe die Tage mal anzurufen, dann könnte ich Dir auch erklären warum ich diese Meinung vertrete.


----------



## Sackmann (10. März 2014)

Ich denke nicht, dass ich Ausweichfloskeln benutze, oder mich Konjunktivs bemühe, weil ich vielleicht etwas alternativ auslegbar darstellen will.
Wie soll ich etwas anders ausdrücken, als "Der Fehler hätte vermieden werden können"? Oder meinst du eine andere Aussage im Konjunktiv von mir? Was möchtest du nicht akzeptieren, oder war das allgemein gesprochen? Wo habe ich dich als blöd hingestellt?
Ich verstehe aus Kundensicht natürlich, dass so ein Designfehler ärgerlich ist, und wir werden alles daran setzen uns, dass solche "leicht" vermeidbaren Fehler nicht mehr passieren. Jetzt habe ich einen Einfluss darauf. Den hatte ich zum Zeitpunkt des Entstehens des Reeds eben noch nicht. Glaubt mir, dass ich auch nicht verstehe, wie so etwas Zustande kommen kann. Aber aus Fehlern lernt man (oder sollte man zumindest). Sieh dich nur in der Bike Welt um, was da für Murks immer wieder passiert. Rahmen, bei denen Reifen in Sitzrohre einschlagen (mehrere Modelle könnte [konjunktiv] ich da aus dem Stand nennen), wenn sie voll einfedern, zählen dazu genauso wie Dichtungen, die Bremsen versagen lassen und zu einem Rückruf führen. Man möchte auch meinen, dass es kein Prolem sein sollte, einen Reifen zu produzieren, der einfach mal rund läuft und nicht eiert (also meine Schwalbe eiern zum Beispiel alle um mehrere mm, stört´s mich? -Nein,s ei funktionieren prima), oder Gabeln, die nicht einfach mal so auseinanderfallen können. Wie wäre es mit reihenweise gebrochenen Kettenstreben eines Carbonbikes eines der rennomiertesten Hersteller? Oder um beim im anderen Thread erwähnten größten Fahrradhersteller zu bleiben: Eine nicht montierbare Sattelklemme weil der Lack um einen mm (!!!) zu dick ist und sich der Lack unter ein wenig Kraftaufwand, wie eine knetmassenartige Wulst nach unten schiebt und abplatzender Lack, auf mehreren Quadratdezimetern. Gehen wir doch mal zum größten Autohersteller der Welt, bei dem aufgrund eines Gaspedalhängers vor nicht allzu langer Zeit Millionen (!!!) von Autos zurückgerufen werden mussten. Und wer schonmal in Japan gewesen ist, der weiß, wie Ernst du das mit Qualkitätskontrolle meinen.
Ich möchte damit keinesfalls diesen Fehler am Reed herunterreden (und wer mich kennt, der weiß, dass mich so etwas extrem ärgert), aber Fehler können passieren. Dieser Fehler jedoch beeinflusst in keinster Weise die Funktion des Bikes, oder gefährdet die Stabilität. Bisher (Stand Freitag) hat sich noch niemand - wissentlich von mir - darüber beschwert obwohl das Bike schon seit 3 Jahren auf dem Markt ist (Bevor jetzt gefragt wird: nein, wir wissen nicht seit 3 Jahren, dass diese Kollision auftreten kann).

Ja, er macht einen Kratzer in euere Sitzstrebe, nein er beeinflusst nicht im geringsten die Funktion, oder die Haltbarkeit.
Nein - er ist nicht schön, dieser Kontakt und ja, so etwas ist vermeidbar (so kann ich es ohne Konjuntiv ausdrücken).

Nüchtern und objektiv betrachtet ist es ein Kratzer an einem Fahrrad, das unter teilweise heftigen Bedingungen am Limit bewegt wird. Und das bei einem Sport, bei dem Spuren (wenn er richtig im Sinne meiner Auffassung betreiben wird) nicht ausbleiben. Wer keine Kratzer an seinem Fahrrad möchte, der darf gerne auf der Rolle fahren. Wo der Kratzer nun herkommt, ist doch eigentlich sch***egal. Das ist die nüchterne Sichtweise.
Die andere - nennen wir sie berechtigte Kundensichtweise - ist eben, dass es ein Kratzer unter vielen ist, den es aber nicht geben würde, wenn richtig konstruiert wird. 
Trotzdem ändert es nicht daran, dass es ein Kratzer unter vielen bleibt...

Nicht weniger - Aber auch nicht mehr.


----------



## slash-sash (11. März 2014)

Leute, seid mir nicht böse. Aber Markus hat mit diesem Thema (bitte oben noch mal lesen) etwas anderes gewollt. 
Ich finde es immer ziemlich nervig, wenn du etwas suchst, der Fred-Name auch das verheißt, was man sucht und dann aber max. 2 Antworten zu diesem Thema kommen. 
Dass diskutiert wird, ok. Aber mittlerweile kannst du hier im Forum nichts mehr ab Infos raus ziehen, da man ca. 3Std. mit Infosuche beschäftigt ist.
Ich schreibe das deswegen, da mir das bei meinem eigenen Thema schon mehrfach passiert ist. Ich hatte eine simple Frage und was ist passiert? Die Leute haben sich über Theoretiken eines ganz anderen Themas in das es abgedriftet ist unterhalten. Ergebnis: Ich hatte keine Antwort.
Sicht jetzt jemand nach dem gleichen Problem, wie ich, liest er mein Thema durch in findet........., genau, nichts! Schade eigentlich.
Ich will nicht den Forumspolizisten spielen, aber ich finde es wichtig darauf hin zu weisen.
Am Besten, ihr telefoniert und das Thema dürfte durch sein.
Ich habe übrigens slowbeat's Worte nicht als Sarkasmus aufgefasst. Aber das ist immer das Problem, dass geschriebenes nie so rüber kommt, wie gesagtes. Die Intonation fehlt halt.
So, und nun zurück zu den Erfahrungswerten  der Dämpferelemente. Müssten ja mittlerweile genug im Umlauf sein, so gut wie die gehen


----------



## Votec Tox (11. März 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> ...Rahmen, bei denen Reifen in Sitzrohre einschlagen (mehrere Modelle könnte [konjunktiv] ich da aus dem Stand nennen), wenn sie voll einfedern, zählen dazu...


Echt, so etwas gibts?  
Der Vorteil ist, es zwang mich dazu beim Springen (naja in meinem Alter sollte ich besser von kleinen Hüpfern sprechen) geschmeidiger zu landen (am Besten auf dem BMX zu üben) und siehe da, nun passiert es nur noch ganz selten, daß das HR die Sitzstrebe berührt 

Zum Lack kann ich mit meinem Raw-Bionicon naturgenmäß wenig sagen, nur daß der Gesamteindruck meiner beiden Bionicons - erst das SS (da war der weiße Lack sehr gut), dann das IW - sehr gut ist, sie mußten bisher viel ertragen (Davoser Steine, Bodensee Matsch, Norddeutscher Sand und Salz im Winter) und außer meinem alten Votec aus schwäbischer Produktion hat dies bisher noch keines meiner Räder mit so wenig optischen und technischen Mängeln ertragen! Mein Bergamont sah nach drei Monaten lackmäßig schon viel schlechter aus - nichts gegen mein Bergamont, ich fahre es sehr gern (es bekommt gerade ebenso wie mein Bionicon schon vor einem Jahr eine schöne Chris-King HR- Nabe ) aber da sieht man was dünner Lack ist...

Lese hier ja fleißig mit, da ich es klasse finde, wie ein Bionicon Mitarbeiter in seiner Freizeit - so vermute ich mal - sich die Zeit für fundierte Antworten auf berechtigte Fragen nimmt, nur stört mich manches Mal der Ton der "Angreifer" , die teilweise versuchen ihn in die Ecke zu treiben, so zumindest mein Eindruck.
Und ganz ehrlich, wenn ich mich derart ärgern würde, wie Ihr es kommuniziert, dann würde ich mal bei Bionicon anrufen, so wie es hier vorgeschlagen wurde. Wer Zeit hat seitenweise zu schreiben wird auch die wenigen Minuten für ein Gespräch aufbringen können, ein Gespräch, das Mißverständnisse besser vermeidet.


----------



## TheBlues (11. März 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Lese hier ja fleißig mit, da ich es klasse finde, wie ein Bionicon Mitarbeiter in seiner Freizeit - so vermute ich mal - sich die Zeit für fundierte Antworten auf berechtigte Fragen nimmt, nur stört mich manches Mal der Ton der "Angreifer" , die teilweise versuchen ihn in die Ecke zu treiben, so zumindest mein Eindruck.



jepp, ein hoch auf unseren Sacki !!
Hut ab. er ist sogar am Wochenende mit vollem Einsatz dabei !!!! 



Votec Tox schrieb:


> Und ganz ehrlich, wenn ich mich derart ärgern würde, wie Ihr es kommuniziert, dann würde ich mal bei Bionicon anrufen, so wie es hier vorgeschlagen wurde. Wer Zeit hat seitenweise zu schreiben wird auch die wenigen Minuten für ein Gespräch aufbringen können, ein Gespräch, das Mißverständnisse besser vermeidet.



welch weise worte am frühen morgen !!
klär das meiste auch telefonisch.


----------



## Votec Tox (11. März 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> ..Ich habe übrigens slowbeat's Worte nicht als Sarkasmus aufgefasst. ..





slowbeat schrieb:


> Hallo Sackmann, ich verstehe natürlich vollkommen, dass Dir im übermässig frequentierten Bioniconforum unter hunderten von neuen Beiträgen jeden Tag die Diskussion im Reed-Faden entgangen ist...
> Der Reed-Faden ist - bedingt durch die abnorme Anzahl von Beiträgen natürlich flugs wieder auf Seite zwei des Forums gerutscht,...


 Ja, ne, ist klar  nennen wir es Ironie 
Aber Du hast natürlich Recht, es ist alles OT (auch das was ich eben geschrieben habe) - vielleicht sollte man den letzten Teil in ein eigenes Kapitel abspalten, da es eigentlich kein OT-Blabla sondern der Dialog zwischen Hersteller und seinen Kunden ist.


----------



## slowbeat (16. März 2014)

Sackmann:
Ich hab das Ganze für mich mal sacken gelassen, hab den Druck im Dämpfer auf über 13bar gebracht und hab jetzt (leider) nur eine (ziemlich lockere) Feierabendrunde später wieder Farbe verloren. Fazit für mich: So wird das nix ohne Nacharbeit.

Ich möchte eine Aussage, ob ich auf einen in Eigenregie nachgearbeiteten Rahmen mit genügend Luft zwischen allen Teilen noch die Gewährleistung bekomme. Es muss ja nur an der Aufnahme der Sitzstrebe etwas weggefräst oder weggeschliffen werden. ich hab noch keinen Plan was am besten funktioniert, tendiere aber derzeit zur Schleifhexe mit HM-Fräskopf.

Generell: Es geht hier nicht um Kratzer sondern um wie auf Hajos Fotos eindrucksvoll dokumentiert um die Möglichkeit einer massiven Beschädigung.
Was andere Firmen machen ist völlig uninteressant(hab ich ehrlich gesagt nicht komplett gelesen), lass das bitte!
Wer in Techmech nur minimal aufgepasst hat kann sich vorstellen was mit der Wippe bei einem Kontakt der eine so derbe Beschädigung an der Sitzstrebe wie bei Hajo verursacht passiert. Da gibt es keine Ausreden. 
Habt Ihr das per FEM mal simuliert? 

Wenn der Fehler bekannt ist: warum wurden die Hinterbauten nicht nachgearbeitet? Irgendwo war mal zu lesen, Ihr würdet in Schland beschichten lassen. Da ist es doch ein Leichtes, die Sitzstreben nachzuarbeiten bevor sie beschichtet werden.

Warum ich nicht anrufe: ich arbeite wenn Ihr arbeitet. Wenn ich arbeite hab ich keine Zeit für privates, ganz einfach.
Eure Kundenkommunikation lässt immer noch zu wünschen übrig. Ich hab das im Rahmen einer Ersatzteilbestellung hier schon mal geäußert. 
Natürlich seid Ihr eine kleine Firma aber wenn der Kunde beim Auspacken feststellt, dass er nicht das bekommen hat was er bestellt hat und erstmal nachfragen muss warum z.B. nicht eine X7 Kurbel sondern eine gruppenlose Octalink bekam ist das ganz traurig. 
Zu Eurer Entlastung: Kette, Kassette und Umwerfer waren dafür höherwertig als spezifiziert.
Aber Ihr bekommt es nicht hin mir als Kunden sowas vorher anzukündigen, das ist nicht ok.

Ich glaube an Euch und ich glaub auch dran, dass die Konzentration auf ein Basismodell etwas Ruhe bei Euch rein bringt. Was ich hier schreibe ist nicht persönlich gemeint, es geht immer an die Firma Bionicon.
Ein gutes Produkt muss nunmal gut verwaltet werden. Ich wünsche Euch viel Erfolg dabei, Euch zu stabilisieren.


----------



## bonzoo (16. März 2014)

So jetzt mal etwas positives  Wir haben gestern wieder eine Tour gemacht... der milde Winter macht's möglich.

Bin von der G2S Gabel wirklich angetan. Auf steileren Passagen mit Stufen habe ich die Druckstufe etwas mehr zugemacht und keine Probleme mit einer wegtauchenden Kabel gehabt. Danach wurde der Trail immer schneller, also Druckstufe wieder etwas mehr aufgemacht und die Gabel bügelt wunderbar die Schläge weg.

Wird die Gabel mit mehr Einfahrzeit eigentlich sensibler? Bin jetzt schon zufrieden, aber evtl. geht da noch was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (16. März 2014)

Hey Marcus. Dann hat sich die Investition für dich also gelohnt. Bist du jetzt weg von Knolly und Co.?


----------



## bonzoo (16. März 2014)

Pyga wirst du nie wieder los  

Beim Bionicon muss ich nur die Front etwas höher bekommen. Im Gelände ist die eher tiefe Front super, bei der Anfahrt über Forstautobahn usw. ist es leider nicht so bequem. Das Fahrwerk gefällt mir echt gut. Hoffentlich bringt Bionicon irgendwann eine Singlecrown, die man auch an anderen Rahmen verbauen kann.


----------



## Sackmann (16. März 2014)

So Mr. Slowbeat:
Wenn du Zeit hast, zwischen 9-18 Uhr im Forum unterwegs zu sein und Posts zu schreiben, dann hast du auch Zeit bei uns einfach mal anzurufen. 18 Uhr ist da ebenfalls tief gegriffen. Wir sind teilweise wesentlich länger erreichbar, oft auch Samstags, auch wenn zur Zeit eigentlich nicht offen sein sollte. Als reger Teilnehmer im Bionicon Forum, könnte dir das vielleicht auch schon zu Ohren gekommen sein.
Man kann ja grundsätzlich einfach mal versuchen, anzurufen, wenn keiner hingeht, dann hat man halkt Pech gehabt. Es gibt aber genügend Kunden, die auch schon am Samstag oder Sonntag durchgekommen sind, obwohl eigntlich zu war.
Falls man uns nicht telefonisch erreicht, dann gibt es immer noch eine Email-Adresse, mit der man sich an uns wenden kann. Was glaubst du denn eigentlich, was hier im Forum loswäre, wenn jeder Kunden seine Bestellung, Frage, sein Problem, oder seinen Wunsch hier posten würde und Lösung erwartet?
Für den fall, dass du mit deinem Rechner keine Emails verfassen kannst, hast du per PN soeben meine private Telefonnummer bekommen, unter der kannst du mich eigentlich immer erreichen. Auch Samstags und Sonntags, gerne auch Abends und ich werde auch abheben, falls ich nicht gerade Fussballspiele, auf dem Bike unterwegs bin, auf dem Scheißhaus sitze, oder sonstige wichtige Sachen zu tun habe. Falls eine Nummer angezeigt wird, rufe ich meist zurück, falls nicht, dann muss man es eben später nochmal probieren.
Ich habe wirklich Mitgefühl für Leute, die jeden Tag schuften, um sich den Lebensunterhalt zu verdienen und wirklich nicht einmal 5 Minuten Zeit haben, um sich um andere (evtl. sogar wichtige) Dinge des täglichen Lebens zu kümmern, die man während der Arbeitszeit erledigen müsste, weil ansonsten die anderen Einrichtungen geschlossen haben. Man stelle sich vor, ein solcher Arbeiter muss mal aufs Amt...

Ich würde mich über einen Anruf freuen, denn dann können wir ein wenige über FEM Simulation fachsimpeln, oder über Lager, die versagen, oder einfach auch nur über "massive Beschädigungen", die bei ein wenig Aufpassen in Technischer Mechanik im 1. und 2. und 3. Semester Maschinenbau sofort als potentielle Versagenstelle identifiziert werden können. Vielleicht können wir aber auch nur über dein Problem reden, und ich kann dir da weiterhelfen. Vielleicht kann ich ja auch noch etwas von dir lernen und du kannst mir (und anderen) Tips geben, wie man etwas richtig konstruiert. Denn wenn ich mir teilweise deine Kommentare auch in anderen Threads durchlese, so wird mir klar, dass du wirklich von vielem richtig Ahnung hast, und nicht nur ich von dir lernen kann. Auch Andere haben von deine fachlichen und immer sachlich bleibenden Wissensbekundungen bereits profitiert und du hast dabei unter Beweis gestellt, wie sachlich du doch bleiben kannst.
Falls du irgendwie oder irgendwo mal gelesen hast, wo und wie wir beschichten lassen, dann informiere dich doch bitte genau darüber und verbreite hier kein Halbwissen, mit dem du schon wieder unsere Arbeitsweise in Frage stellst. Unsere Rahmen werde in Taiwan lackiert. Falls wir in Deutschland lackieren haben lassen, dann passierte das im Kundenauftrag, falls dieser eine kundenspezifische Lackierung gegen Aufpreis wünschte. Dazu wurde unser Standard-Rahmen zerlegt, entlackt und neu lackiert. 

Ich freue mich auf deinen Anruf, und hoffe, dass ich dir dennoch weiterhelfen kann. 
Nein, vielmehr erwarte ich einen Anruf von dir, denn wenn ein Kunde schon keine Zeit hat, uns unter der Woche zu erreichen, so möchten wir als kundenorientierte Firma natürlich dann für ihn da sein, wenn ER Zeit hat.


----------



## 321Stefan (16. März 2014)




----------



## Hajo310 (16. März 2014)

Eskaliert dieses Forum nun?


----------



## Promontorium (16. März 2014)

Nein, denke nicht. Sie telefonieren ja jetzt!


----------



## Sackmann (16. März 2014)

Ich hab ihm nur angeboten, mich anzurufen, weil er es unter der Woche nicht schafft. 

@ Hajo:
Du hast auch dieses Problem mit dem Reed bei dir festgestellt. Ich würde gerne mal mit dir quatschen. Ruf doch mal an unter der Nummer, die ich dir per PN getextet habe. Ich würde dir die ganze Sache gerne mal persönlich erklären. Es ist einfach hier nicht der richtige Ort, um das weiter durchzudiskutieren, das merkt man ja. Das Problem wurde angesprochen, es wurde viel gesagt, und vieles wurde dann einfach zu heiß gekocht. Wenn weitere Fragen dazu sind, dann sollte man sich ab jetzt zu diesem Thema direkt an uns wenden. Persönlich ist so etwas immer einfacher und vor allem netter zu lösen. Deshalb ruf mich doch einfach mal an.

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## slowbeat (16. März 2014)

Sag mal, gehts es dir gesundheitlich gut, Sackmann?

Meine Arbeitswoche geht von Montag bis Freitag, schau mal wann ich unter der Woche hier was geschrieben hab.
Vielleicht hab ich am Wochenende Sachen die mir wichtiger sind als die, die mich grad an meinem frisch gekauften MTB ärgern.
Es soll Menschen geben die Ihre spärliche Freizeit nutzen.

Im  Übrigen hast Du keine meiner Fragen beantwortet, warum hast Du überhaupt so viel geschrieben?
Ich ruf mal an, kann aber spät am Tag werden.


----------



## Sackmann (16. März 2014)

Also am Montag z.B. schreibst du schonmal um 17:35. Das reicht mir, um zu wissen, dass du locker bei uns anrufen kannst, solange unser Telefon besetzt ist, bzw. nicht der AB sofort rangeht. Warum hast du es bisher denn nicht einfach mal versucht?  Ich habe nicht noch weiter verfolgt, wann du postest, das interesseiert mich auch gar nicht. Aber du hast gewiss die Möglichkeit bei uns anzurufen, wenn du gerade mal Zeit hast, z.B. eben um 17:35 Uhr.

Ich habe auf keine deiner Fragen geantwortet, weil ich dir gesagt habe, dass ich das gerne nicht im Forum klären würde. Deswegen kannst du mich privat anrufen. Entweder du nimmst die Gelegenheit wahr, oder nicht.
Hier in diesem Thread geht es nicht um diese Thema, deswegen ist hier für mich Schluss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (16. März 2014)

Hallo Sherlock Holmes,
es tut mir unendlich leid, dass an besagtem Montag mein Tag bereits so früh zu Hause endete. Ich war schwer erkältet und bin nach der Arbeit nicht zur Fachschule gefahren sondern mit Tee im Bett gelandet nachdem ich Mails durchgeschaut hab.
Normalerweise komme ich montags wenn ich das Haus gegen 6Uhr verlasse gegen 21Uhr nach Hause. Da hab ich auch etwas über 50km aufm Rad dabei.
Was genau wolltest Du nochmal? Ist DAS der Kundensupport von Bionicon?


----------



## bonzoo (16. März 2014)

Leute regelt Eure persönlichen Probleme doch per PN! Langsam wird's lästig...


----------



## TheBlues (16. März 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Hallo Sherlock Holmes...



also ich liebe ja Sarkasmus, aber in dem fall ist er nicht wirklich angebracht!
Sacki gibt sich hier wirklich alle mühe.
kam auch schon in den Genuss, ihn am Sonntag morgen anrufen zu dürfen...und mir wurde geholfen.

und ich finde es ja wirklich schrecklich, dass du soo viel arbeiten must, während unsereins das leben geniesst, und uns das Geld einfach so in den schoss fällt ;-)

in diesem sinne, ruf den Sacki an, dann werdet ihr auch ne Lösung finden.


----------



## slowbeat (16. März 2014)

Klar werden Bionicon und ich ne Lösung finden, ich finde nur den Umgang mit dem Kunden ganz schön dreist.
Professioneller Kundensupport läuft lösungsorientert ab, dem Kunden noch vorzuwerfen er wäre an einer Lösung nicht interessiert (ruf doch an, aber am.. um .. warst Du online.., da hättest Du doch anrufen können...) ist das dreisteste was ich bis jetzt erlebt habe.


----------



## TheBlues (16. März 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> dem Kunden noch vorzuwerfen er wäre an einer Lösung nicht interessiert (ruf doch an, aber am.. um .. warst Du online.., da hättest Du doch anrufen können...) ist das dreisteste was ich bis jetzt erlebt habe.



äh....das kam wohl erst, nach mehrmaligen hinweisen, du solltest mal anrufen....
aber du dazu anscheinend keine zeit hast.
und jetzt lass gut sein.
ruf ihn einfach an...jetzt wär ne gute Gelegenheit


----------



## bionicon99 (16. März 2014)

Dann schreibe ich mal wieder etwas zum eigentlichen Thema, der neuen Kartusche / Gabel in meinem Alva 180.
Bin sie jetzt ein paar mal mit verschiedenen Einstellungen gefahren, das erste mal mit unten 5 bar und oben 11 bis 12 bar und ein zweites mal mit den Favorisierten 8 bar unten und 8 bar oben (für 80 kg). Die zweite Variante hat mir am besten gefallen, die Gabel sackt jetzt auch bei Steilstufen relativ wenig ein, auch bei offener Druckstufe (blau, soft) sehr gut zu gebrauchen. In diesem Punkt eine klare Verbesserung. Die Zugstufe (rot) ist gegenüber der alten Kartusche auch breiter und schneller einzustellen, auch eine klare Verbesserung.
Stellt man die Druckstufe (blau) voll auf hart, wir die Gabel fast gesperrt, perfekt für Bergauf um Tempo zu machen. Die Gabelabsenkung arbeitet dann aber nur noch sehr langsam und zäh. Das ist nicht als Kritik zu verstehen sondern als Hinweis, die Verstellung geht dann nicht so zackig wie gewohnt sondern braucht seine Zeit.
Mit den vier Einstellmöglichkeiten, Luftdruck unten, Luftdruck oben, Zug- und Druckstufe kann man die Gabel nun auf jede Gegebenheit einstellen und lässt für mich keine grossen Wünsche offen. Highspeed Druckstufe habe ich nicht vermisst.
Im Vergleich mit einer Rock Shox Totem Air lässt sich die Bionicon G2s Gabel genauso gut einstellen. Im direktvergleich mit der Totem fehlt mir ein wenig Präzision beim Fahren, da eiert die G2s etwas mehr in der Gegend rum, ist gefühlt nicht so steif und direkt. Anders gesagt, die Totem fährt auf den mm und die Bionicon auf den cm.
Damit die G2s zu meiner Lieblingsgabel wird müsst sie 40mm Standrohre haben (steifer) und bei den ersten 2 cm Federweg leichter losbrechen, im Moment federt da nur der Reifen und meine Hände. Fairerweise muss man sagen das da andere Hersteller auch nicht besser sind (Ausnahmen Bos Idylle, Dorado).
In einem anderen Thread hatte ich einmal geschrieben das ich keine Lust habe teuer nachzurüsten. Habe meine Meinung geändert .

*Alles in allem lohnt sich das Aufrüsten, die Gabel macht mehr Spass.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (16. März 2014)

TheBlues schrieb:


> ruf ihn einfach an...jetzt wär ne gute Gelegenheit


Ich werde niemanden am Wochenende anrufen oder nach Feierabend.
Alle bei Bionicon, auch Sackmann, sind Menschen die ein Privatleben haben.
Das werde ich immer, obwohl ich jetzt die Privatnummer von Sackmann hab, respektieren.

Ebenso empfinde ich es recht befremdlich wenn Sackmann mich in einer Freizeit anmacht.
Das zeigt für mich Engagement für die Firma(positiv), mit der Arguemtation wird es aber negativ.

Sackmann, ich sag Dir aus eigener Erfahrung: Versuche nur dann zu arbeiten wenn du dafür bezahlt wirst.
Klingt verdammt einfach aber ist grad wenn man kreativ in Prozesse eingebunden ist verdammt schwierig.


----------



## Votec Tox (16. März 2014)

@bionicon99
Vielen Dank für Deinen interessanten Beitrag zum Thema!
Da ich ja auch ab und zu über das Alva 180 nachdenke, finde ich gerade Deine Anmerkungen zur Lenkpräzession interessant.
Ich hatte dies damals beim Supershuttle (alte Gabel) auch so empfunden, beim Ironwood mit der "fetten" USD-Gabel natürlich nicht mehr, lenkt sich "messerscharf".
Ich sehe, da hilft nur eins, ein Alva in S Probezufahren - bevor es keins mehr gibt - freue mich schon darauf!


Trotzdem noch einmal OT, diesen Satz kann ich nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen:


slowbeat schrieb:


> Klar werden Bionicon und ich ne Lösung finden, ich finde nur den Umgang mit dem Kunden ganz schön dreist...



Da "bettelt" der Hersteller, der Kunde möchte doch mal anrufen, um eine Lösung für sein Problem zu finden, da eine öffentliche Interneterörterung nicht weiter führt und bietet noch Möglichkeiten nach Geschäftsschluß an.
Ich kann nur sagen, das ist doch traumhaft.
Ich fahre auch gern mit Motor im Gelände und u.a. ein österreichisches Premiumprodukt, das mir viel Spaß macht aber auch Fragen aufwirft, um nicht zu sagen ein Problem hat und dieses habe damit auch andere Fahrer.
Dem Hersteller geht das am A... vorbei, man kann es nur so beschreiben. Er läßt nicht nur den Kunden sondern auch den Händler mit lapidaren Sätzen im Regen stehen, und auch noch einen Händler, der als ehemaliger Vizeweltmeister ein eigenes Rennteam mit Enduros des Herstellers betreibt. DAS ist dreist!
Ich wage garnicht zu träumen, daß mich dieser Hersteller bitten würde ihn mal anzurufen, um eine Lösung zu finden - brüll ;-))
Die finde ich nun zusammen mit dem Händler in Eigenregie und mit eigenem Geld...


----------



## slowbeat (16. März 2014)

Votec: nur weil KTM so toll reagiert bedeutet es nicht, dass dadurch die Reaktion von Bionicon ok ist.

Ich fahre ne Belgarda SZR 660 und weiss, dass ich bei Yamaha maximal Ersatzteile für den Motor bekomme...


----------



## Gpunkt (16. März 2014)

@bionicon99 Versuch mal oben und unten mit 7 bar und die Druckstufe 15 Klicks auf also von ganz zu, wenn hohe Stufen drei Klicks weiter zu, so fahr ich mit Ausrüstung ca. 85 kg.


----------



## Promontorium (16. März 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Ich werde niemanden am Wochenende anrufen oder nach Feierabend.
> Alle bei Bionicon, auch Sackmann, sind Menschen die ein Privatleben haben.
> Das werde ich immer, obwohl ich jetzt die Privatnummer von Sackmann hab, respektieren.



Ich weiß, es geht mich einen feuchten Kehricht an, dennoch: das klang ein paar Posts zurück noch anders, da wolltest Du doch anrufen!? 
Spätestens jetzt wird es unglaubwürdig und klingt so, als wolltest Du Dich von hinten durch die kalte Küche vom Acker machen.
Mensch, er hat's Dir doch angeboten!!!


----------



## slowbeat (16. März 2014)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Ich weiß, es geht mich einen feuchten Kehricht an, dennoch: das klang ein paar Posts zurück noch anders, da wolltest Du doch anrufen!?
> Spätestens jetzt wird es unglaubwürdig und klingt so, als wolltest Du von hinten durch die kalte Küche vom Acker machen.
> Mensch, er hat's Dir doch angeboten!!!


Natürlich hat er es mir angeboten.
Ich werde trotzdem weiterhin privates von dienstlichem trennen und nicht während meiner Arbeitszeit bei Bionicon anrufen und im Gegenzug auch nicht Sackmann seiner Freitzeit berauben.


----------



## Sackmann (16. März 2014)

Slowbeat, ruf doch jetzt bitte an. Du hast den ganzen Nachmittag gepostet. Warum nimmst du nicht einfach deinen Fernsprecher in die Hand und klingelst einfach mal durch? Da hätten wir schon längst alles geregelt. Das hat nichts mit Respekt gegenüber meinem Privatleben zu tun. Hier im Forum möchtest du doch auch Antoworten von mir haben, und fragst, warum ich nicht auf deine Fragen eingehe. Ich habe dich doch darum gebeten.
Also, bitte ruf an! Macht auch nichts, wenns erst um 10 Abends ist.

@ Votec: Ich finde z.B nicht unbedingt, dass die USD-Gabel steifer ist, als die aktuelle 180er oder 160er. Vielleicht ziehst du den Vergleich aber auch mit dem alten G1 Schnellspanncasting? Ich wage zu behaupten, die neuen Gabeln sind deutlich steifer als die IW-USD-Gabel. 

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## slowbeat (16. März 2014)

Nein, ich rufe Dich jetzt nicht an. Siehe oben.


----------



## Sackmann (16. März 2014)

Dann wirst du keine Lösung für dein Problem bekommen, denn du wirst ja während deiner Arbeitszeit auch nicht bei uns anrufen können. Tut mir leid, dass wir dir nicht helfen können.

Übrigens fällt mir bei der ganzen Diskussion ein, wie sehr mir das bekannt vorkommt. 

Wen es interessiert:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/g2-gabel-traveln.648657/#post-11003584


----------



## Promontorium (16. März 2014)

Slowbeat, gib' Dir doch 'nen Ruck und ruf' an. Wahrscheinlich bist Du hinterher froh, weil Ihr in einem konstruktiven, netten Gespräch zu einer Lösung gekommen seid, die Du Dir jetzt noch gar nicht vorstellen kannst. Laß' Dich doch einfach drauf ein und gib' Dir selber die Chance, Dich positiv überraschen zu lassen. Und Sackmann die Möglichkeit, die Sache friedlich und zufriedenstellend zu lösen. Der hat doch auch kein Interesse, mit der Situation schlafen zu gehen!
GANZ IM ERNST JETZT!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (16. März 2014)

@bionicon99 Bei Dir war es auch nur die neue Druckstufe, oder? 

Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht. Die Sache mit komplett geschlossener Druckstufe und Geometrie probiere ich bei der nächsten Gelegenheit mal aus.

@Gpunkt Danke für deinen Tipp. 

Ich habe vor der letzten Tour leider keinen grossen Gabelservice mehr geschafft. Die G2 war danach auch deutlich "sensibler". Vllt. fahren sich ja auch noch die Dichtungen usw. ein.


----------



## slowbeat (16. März 2014)

Na das hat ja echt lange gebraucht bis der Groschen gefallen ist.
Am Stil des Kundensupports hat sich nix geändert.

Freizeit ist heilig, das halte ich auch bei der Arbeit mit meinen Zulieferern so.

edit. nein, ich kläre sowas nicht an nem Sonntagabend. Ich hab Freizeit und Sackmann auch,


----------



## TheBlues (16. März 2014)

@Sacki 
sag ihm doch einfach, dass du bionicon-wochenend-Notdienst hast ...sonst nimmt das hier kein ende


----------



## Sackmann (16. März 2014)

@ bionicon99
Hast du bei dir nur die neue Dämpfungskartusche nachgerüstet, oder auch die Luftseite? Das macht nämlich auch noch nen guten Unterschied.


----------



## Promontorium (16. März 2014)

. Oh Mann!


----------



## bonzoo (16. März 2014)

Er hat nen 180er Alva. Da ist doch schon ne neue Luftkartusche drin, oder?


----------



## Votec Tox (16. März 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @ Votec: Ich finde z.B nicht unbedingt, dass die USD-Gabel steifer ist, als die aktuelle 180er oder 160er. Vielleicht ziehst du den Vergleich aber auch mit dem alten G1 Schnellspanncasting? Ich wage zu behaupten, die neuen Gabeln sind deutlich steifer als die IW-USD-Gabel.
> 
> Gruß
> Sacki


Ertappt, mit dem alten Schnellspannercasting am SuperS...
Was Du schreibst klingt wirklich gut, machst mich ganz "leckerfutzig" nach einem Alva 
Wobei - Heute bergab im Steilhang - als ich meinem Kumpel "außerhalb meiner Komfortzone" versuchte zu folgen,
war ich wieder mit meinem IW so glücklich 
(Und bergauf wars auch o.k., er mußte sich mit seinem M9 hochquälen  da konnte ich wieder mit dem "blauen Bioniconknopf" punkten!)


----------



## Sackmann (16. März 2014)

In den 180er Alvas, die VOR Eurobike letzten Jahres aufgebaut wurden, und schon 2 Ventile auf der Luftseite haben, ist dennoch nicht die aktuelle Serienkartusche verbaut.
Diese ist nochmals überarbeitet worden und diese Änderungen sind dann auch auf die 160er übertragen worden:
1. längere und andernweitig auch noch vergrößerte Luftkammern für mehr Linearität und bessere Federwegsausnutzung
2. zusätzliche Negativ-Luftfeder für die untere Kammer (was wesentlich leichteres Losbrechen bringt, als bei vorherigen 180er Version)
3. Teflon-Bushings für die Kolbenstangen
4. optimierte Dichtungsreibung

@ theblues:
ich habe gerade per PN erfahren, dass er bei Gelegenheit anrufen wird. Er muss aber gerade arbeiten, deshalb geht es jetzt nicht. Ich werde gespannt warten...


----------



## bionicon99 (16. März 2014)

Ich habe das Alva 180 im Herbst 2012 gekauft. Gibt es mehrere Versionen der Luftkartusche die oben und unten befüllt werden?
Zur Steifigkeit. Ich hatte auch ein Ironwood mit der Agent X Gabel, die war garantiert Steifer oder Lenkpräziser. Darf sie aber auch. Was hatte die für Standrohre? 40 mm? War eine geile Gabel, einfach etwas schwer.
Bei der Steifigkeit rede ich nur vom verdrehen, beim Bremsen fühlt sich die G2 sehr gut an.
Wenn ich in einer steilen Spitzkehre den Lenker einschlage und das Gewicht stark auf dem Vorderrad ruht, merkt man das die Gabel noch selber etwas hin und her bewegt.  Ist nicht viel aber Spürbar und gibt mir nicht die Sicherheit einer Totem oder anderern Doppelbrücken DH Gabel.
Eine Fox 180, Lyrik 170 oder ähnliches bin ich jetzt noch nicht gefahren. Die müssten ja eigentlich zum Vergleich herhalten, eine DH Gabel wie die Fox 40 ist etwas unfair.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (16. März 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @ theblues:
> ich habe gerade per PN erfahren, dass er bei Gelegenheit anrufen wird. Er muss aber gerade arbeiten, deshalb geht es jetzt nicht. Ich werde gespannt warten...


Planänderung, ich werde grad deswegen nicht mit Dir telefonieren.
Mal schaun, vielleicht versteht Bastian mein Anliegen und ein paar ander Sachen die ich schon länger auszusetzen hab.


----------



## Votec Tox (16. März 2014)

@bionicon99
Es sind 40mm  das ist mehr als manches Trialmopped...
Mein Luxusproblem wäre ja auch - wenn überhaupt - ein zusätzliches Alva 
das IW gebe ich nicht mehr her, damit werde ich dann später mal grau- oder weißhaarig ganz retro durch die Gegend schaukeln


----------



## stefan1067 (16. März 2014)

Hallo,
ich verfolge diese Diskusion nun schon eine ganze Zeit und habe immer mehr den Eindruck das Slowbeat nur Unruhe stiften will.
Ich fahre seit 2008 Bionicon Bikes und bei Problemen wurde immer ganz unbürokratisch geholfen. Aus Erfahrung weiß ich daß das bei anderen Herstellern nicht so ist. Wo gibt es einen Bikehersteller der einen Kunden  auf den Knien bittet das er ihn anruft?
Natürlich verstehe ich das sich Slowbeat über die anschlagende Wippe ärgert aber so wie ich Bionicon kenne ist das alles mit einem Anruf zu klären. 
Aber ich glaube Slowbeat ist an gar keiner Lösung interessiert,er will nur Unruhe stiften.


----------



## slowbeat (16. März 2014)

stefan1067 schrieb:


> Natürlich verstehe ich das sich Slowbeat über die anschlagende Wippe ärgert aber so wie ich Bionicon kenne ist das alles mit einem Anruf zu klären.
> Aber ich glaube Slowbeat ist an gar keiner Lösung interessiert,er will nur Unruhe stiften.


Natürlich ergibt ein großes Blahbla ab schnellsten eine Lösung, Du bist da ganz vorn bei der Lösungsfindung dabei.
Herzlich willkommen im Team!
Ich ärger mich über diverse Sachen die in ner Serie nicht auftreten sollen. Die anschlagende Wippe wird durch ein Telefonat nicht verändert. Ich Hab keinen Bock auf Unruhe wenn es nicht gerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## Promontorium (16. März 2014)

Klar wird sie nicht verändert. Aber wie ich schon schrub, gäbe es gerade aufgrund  Deines Unmuts seitens Bionicons vielleicht eine handfeste Lösung, in welcher Form auch immer! Aber die Chance mußt Du ihnen schon geben, zumal gerade Sackmann Dir mehr als entgegengekommen bist. Bedenke das eben auch vor dem Hintergrund, daß er nicht an der Konstruktion des Reed beteiligt war, aber jetzt quasi seinen Kopf hinhält.
Bist Du immer so unversöhnlich und stur???


----------



## stefan1067 (16. März 2014)

Die anschlagende Wippe kann sehr wohl durch ein Telefonat geändert werden. Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich das man bei Bionicon sehr kulant
beim Austausch von Teilen ist.
Da du aber nicht bei Bionicon anrufst bist du allem Anschein nach nicht an einer Lösung interessiert.
Wenn du jeden Tag sehr lange arbeiten must kannst du dich doch glücklich schätzen wenn du auch noch spät abends oder am Wochenende anrufen kannst. Genau das ist das was du bemängelst - Service.
Bei anderen Herstellern sind die Geschäftszeiten von 8 bis 17 Uhr, Sonnabend ist auch keiner erreichbar und E-mails im Kundensupport werden erst nach 1 bis 2 Tagen beantwortet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (16. März 2014)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Klar wird sie nicht verändert. Aber wie ich schon schrub, gäbe es gerade aufgrund  Deines Unmuts seitens Bionicons vielleicht eine handfeste Lösung, in welcher Form auch immer! Aber die Chance mußt Du ihnen schon geben, zumal gerade Sackmann Dir mehr als entgegengekommen bist. Bedenke das eben auch vor dem Hintergrund, daß er nicht an der Konstruktion des Reed beteiligt war, aber jetzt quasi seinen Kopf hinhält.
> Bist Du immer so unversöhnlich und stur???


Eine Lösung wurde hardwareseitig nicht vorgeschlagen und ich hab Sackmann nie eien persönlichen Vorwurf gemacht, vielleicht hälst Du Dich einfach raus?


----------



## Promontorium (16. März 2014)

Nö!

Hier über's Forum wurde Dir keine hardwaremäßige Lösung angeboten, aber bist Du Dir sicher, ob das heute abend nicht vielleicht passiert wäre, wenn, ja wenn Du... (der Rest ist bekannt)?
Hätte doch sein können, oder?


----------



## slowbeat (16. März 2014)

stefan1067 schrieb:


> Die anschlagende Wippe kann sehr wohl durch ein Telefonat geändert werden. Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich das man bei Bionicon sehr kulant
> beim Austausch von Teilen ist.
> Da du aber nicht bei Bionicon anrufst bist du allem Anschein nach nicht an einer Lösung interessiert.
> Wenn du jeden Tag sehr lange arbeiten must kannst du dich doch glücklich schätzen wenn du auch noch spät abends oder am Wochenende anrufen kannst. Genau das ist das was du bemängelst - Service.
> Bei anderen Herstellern sind die Geschäftszeiten von 8 bis 17 Uhr, Sonnabend ist auch keiner erreichbar und E-mails im Kundensupport werden erst nach 1 bis 2 Tagen beantwortet.


Sag das bitte mal meinem Reed in nem halben Jahr. Denkst Du, dass dann was geändert wurde?


----------



## stefan1067 (16. März 2014)

Wie ich schon sagte. Du willst keine Lösung sonst würdest du anrufen.


----------



## slowbeat (16. März 2014)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Nö!
> 
> Hier über's Forum wurde Dir keine hardwaremäßige Lösung angeboten, aber bist Du Dir sicher, ob das heute abend nicht vielleicht passiert wäre, wenn, ja wenn Du... (der Rest ist bekannt)?
> Hätte doch sein können, oder?


Habt Ihr alle was zusammen geraucht?


----------



## dukeboy1328 (16. März 2014)

Ja

@slowbeat 

Es nervt langsam... Sacki hat dir doch jetzt mehrmals angeboten, ihn anzurufen! Ich verstehs wirklich nicht, warum du es nicht einfach machst...

Und jetzt zurück zum eigentlichen Thema


----------



## Sackmann (16. März 2014)

Ich glaub wirklich, ich bin in einem wirklich sehr sehr falschen Film hier. Meinst du (Slowbeat) das wirklich gerade ernst?
Wie in Gottes Namen und um Himmels willen und auch zum Teufel nochmal soll dir geholfen werden? Wie soll das gehen? Du willst keinen Kontakt zu uns aufnehmen und somit kann ich dir auch keinen Lösungsvorschlag anbieten. Ich bin wirklich so perplex, dass ich gar nicht mehr weiß, wie ich ragieren soll, oder ob du wirklich alles so meinst, wie du es schreibst. Denn eigentlich, und damit möchte ich dir wirklich nicht zu nahe treten, kann das nicht dein Ernst sein...


----------



## TheBlues (16. März 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Habt Ihr alle was zusammen geraucht?



Ja, wir haben uns alle gegen dich verschworen...
Merkst du eigentlich noch was?
Alle bitten dich, doch endlich den Sacki anzurufen, damit hier endlich wieder Ruhe herrscht....
Stattdessen spiest du das schmollende Kind, und kommst mit einem Anruf beim Bastian?
Wie willst du das denn machen ? Du kannst doch anscheinend zu "normalen" Geschäftszeiten gar nicht telefonieren ?


----------



## VAN HALEN (17. März 2014)

Ganz großes Kino hier !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich hol mir schon mal Popcorn, damit ich gerüstet bin, wenn´s wieder weitergeht.
(Nach der Arbeit natürlich).


----------



## Hajo310 (17. März 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Sag das bitte mal meinem Reed in nem halben Jahr. Denkst Du, dass dann was geändert wurde?



*Jetzt muss auch mal gut sein!*

Ich fahre mit dem kleinen _"Design-Ärgernis"_ über *2800* Kilometer und das Ding hält und hält und hält!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hajo310 (17. März 2014)




----------



## Hajo310 (17. März 2014)

Was vor 30 Jahren so aus der Hüfte heraus klappte, ist heute gar nicht mehr so einfach...

Bunny Hop


----------



## 4mate (17. März 2014)

Einfach 2 Gummibänder links und rechts am Lenker über die Schultern nach 
unten an die Sattelstreben machen helfen den Hinterbau leichter anzuheben


----------



## Hajo310 (17. März 2014)

Naja....ich denke aber mit etwas Training könnten eventuell noch zehn Zentimeter drin sein.


----------



## Votec Tox (17. März 2014)

Sieht doch gut aus! 
Aber das letzte Bild kurz vor der Landung fehlt


----------



## Hajo310 (17. März 2014)

...runter kommt man immer!


----------



## Stritzel (18. März 2014)

Ich habs nicht mehr ertragen und Mr Slowbeat auf die Ignorier-Liste gesetzt.
Dir, Sacki, danke ich für Deine ausführlichen Beiträge, würde mir aber wünschen, dass Du mit solchen offensichtlich nur am Provozieren interessierten Zeitgenossen wie Slowbeat einfach bisschen souveräner umgehst. Ich weiss, dass fällt schwer....
Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema: Ich habe an meinem Reed auch die 2GS nachgerüstet. Als Bonbon habe ich ein Upgrade des alten Xfusion Dämpfer bekommen. Der Unterschied ist signifikant!! Ich bin immer wieder am Probieren, ob der ein oder andere Klick noch mehr bringt, die Tendenz geht im Moment so in Richtung der von Sacki gefahrenen Einstellungen.
Ich finde, das Update hat sich für mich gelohnt, es ist quasi ein neues Rad !! ;-)


----------



## bonzoo (20. März 2014)

bionicon99 schrieb:


> Stellt man die Druckstufe (blau) voll auf hart, wir die Gabel fast gesperrt, perfekt für Bergauf um Tempo zu machen. Die Gabelabsenkung arbeitet dann aber nur noch sehr langsam und zäh. Das ist nicht als Kritik zu verstehen sondern als Hinweis, die Verstellung geht dann nicht so zackig wie gewohnt sondern braucht seine Zeit.



Ist bei meinem Alva 160 auch so.


----------



## Sackmann (20. März 2014)

bevor noch mehr dazu etwas schreiben:
Das ist völlig normal und ist bei jedem Bike so: Die Dämpfung hat mit dem Bionicon-System ja nichts zu tun. Die Gabel läuft dann "zäh" weil die Low-speed Druckstufe komplett geschlossen ist und nur sehr wenig Ölfluss zulässt, der ja notwendig is, um die Gabel zu bewegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (20. März 2014)

Keine Panik! Das Bionicon System lässt sich durch die Dämpfung sehr viel präziser einstellen...


----------



## Promontorium (21. März 2014)

So, ich war heute bei Bionicon und habe das Alva 180 Air getestet.
Los ging's mit einer ausführlichen Führung durch die "Halle", bei der mir Clemens sichtlich stolz (ohne damit zu prahlen) die einzelnen Arbeitsstationen gezeigt und erklärt hat. Sehr interessant, mal zu sehen und zu hören, aus wievielen Teilen z.b. die neue Gabel besteht! 
Hab' also dann meine Runde gedreht hinauf zur Bergaststätte Neureuth und von da wieder flowig über den Westerhofweg runter zum Tegernsee - im T-Shirt übrigens!
Wie erwartet und hier ja schon reichlich gelesen ist die G2S kein Vergleich zur alten G1 an meinem Supershuttle. Da liegen wirklich Welten dazwischen. Wesentlich feinfühliger und exakter den wechselnden Bodenbeschaffenheiten folgend!
Positiv überrascht war ich ebenfalls vom Vortrieb des Rades, auch und gerade bergauf. Und das noch nichtmal im abgesenkten Modus und damit "verriegelten" Hinterbau. Kam mir gefühlt leichter vor als bei meinem Supershuttle, wobei vielleicht auch der Einfluß der Endorphinausschüttungen angesichts des Wetters und Gesamtperformance des Rades eine Rolle spielte. Aber egal!
Der S-Rahmen hat ebenfalls gepaßt wie der sprichwörtliche "Arsch auf Eimer", wobei ich dieses Gefühl von "Einssein mit dem Bike" schon so in etwa vom Supershuttle kenne.
Wieder m Headquarter angekommen, habe ich mich noch ein wenig mit Sacki unterhalten. Netter, umgänglicher Kerl!

*Fazit: Heißer Kandidat für meine Supershuttle-Nachfolge, keine Frage!*


----------



## Sackmann (21. März 2014)

Schade, dass ich nicht mehr Zeit hatte, als für nen kurzen Smalltalk. Aber ich war grad ziemlich im Zeitstress. Hätte liebend gern noch ein wenig mehr gefachsimpelt. Ist immer wieder schön, wenn jemand nettes aus dem Forum vorbeikommt, und man sich mal persönlich kennenlernt. Und es ist einfach wichtig und richtig, sich selbst ein Bild von den neuen Sachen zu machen.


----------



## 4mate (21. März 2014)

@Promontorium:
Was gibt's da zu überlegen?!
Hättste gleich einpacken lassen sollen, grün steht dir! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ein besseres Rad findest du nicht


----------



## Promontorium (21. März 2014)

@4mate: Haha, wieso steht mir grün? Wäre doch auch was für Dich?!

Das mit dem Einpacken ist so eine Sache. Erst will mein SS verkauft sein (Reinvestition, Platz im Mikrokeller schaffen für's Neue),
davon abgesehen dauert's eine Weile, bis man eines bekommt, da es erst neu aufgebaut wird. Dieses hier war ja nur ein Testbike!

@Sackmann: Wäre beim Kauf des Alva in Spec1 eigentlich statt der Truvativ Stylo die S1400 verbaut, wie Ihr es angebt? Gefiele mir besser!


----------



## Sackmann (21. März 2014)

Japp, die S1400 ist dann drauf. Auch andere Reifen und ein ProTaper Lenker, als du sie heute gefahren hast. Testbikes haben teilweise nicht serienmäßige Ausstattung. Hauptaugenmerk ist dabei darauf gelegt, dass wir möglichst alle Testbikes mit dem neuen Fahrwerk bieten können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (21. März 2014)

Ah, o.k., wobei die Reifen fand ich schon ganz geil!


----------



## Atos62 (22. März 2014)

Mal zurück zum Thema:
Habe heute die erste Fahrt nach dem Gabelpatronenupdate gemacht. 

Wieso G2S? Da steht G3 drauf...
Federweg exakt 160mm. Spricht gut an und taucht weniger beim bremsen.
Vielleicht schaff ich mir doch noch eine Pumpe mit Manometer an, bei 2 Luftanschlüssen 

Die Luftkartusche ist sehr reibungsarm !!! (Oder weniger pneumatische Dämpfung?)
Gabelwippen hatte ich noch nie an einem Bionicon, am Dämpfersetup muss ich noch arbeiten, leider war zu wenig Zeit heute....


----------



## Promontorium (23. März 2014)

@Sackmann: Kann eigentlich auf Wunsch das Innenleben der Gabelseiten werkseitig vertauscht verbaut werden, so daß der Knopf zur Federwegverstellung rechts ist?

Um diesen und die ff. Posts zu verstehen dieser Nachtrag! *War nämlich bei meinem Testbike genau andersrum!*


----------



## Atos62 (23. März 2014)

Promontorium schrieb:


> @Sackmann: Kann eigentlich auf Wunsch das Innenleben der Gabelseiten werkseitig vertauscht verbaut werden, so daß der Knopf zur Federwegverstellung rechts ist?



Hab ich im Zuge der Nachrüstung gestern vollzogen


----------



## Sackmann (23. März 2014)

Der Knopf kann auf jeder Seite montiert werden. Warum sollte man aber dazu die Kartuschen auch tauschen?


----------



## Promontorium (23. März 2014)

Weil doch von dem Luftventil (nenn' ich mal so) ein kurzes Schlauchstück zum Knopf führt. Demnach, so meine scheinbar falsche Denke, müßte doch aufgrund dieses eben sehr kurzen Stücks auch das Innenleben der Gabelholme vertauscht werden!


----------



## Sackmann (23. März 2014)

Der Schlauch wird einfach länger gemacht. Aufgrund des zweiten Ventils der G2s und des Kopfes der 15mm Achse ist die Einbauseite der Luftkartusche bei der 160er zwingend rechts. Das könnte man also gar nicht tauschen.


----------



## Promontorium (23. März 2014)

Ah, o.k. Gut, länger machen muß man's dann, wobei mich ja die 180er interessiert! 
Merci für Deine späte Antwort!!!


----------



## Atos62 (23. März 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Aufgrund des zweiten Ventils der G2s und des Kopfes der 15mm Achse ist die Einbauseite der Luftkartusche bei der 160er zwingend rechts. Das könnte man also gar nicht tauschen.



Das ist interessant.
Auf welcher Seite sitzt der Kopf der Schraubachse normalerweise ? Bei mir sitzt er links. Da krieg ich keine Pumpe drauf.
Hab ich etwas falsch gemacht ?









Das Einstellrad passt gerade so drunter und lässt sich mit schanken Fingern sogar noch bedienen, wenn auch nicht superkonfortabel; die disbezügliche Kritik hier im Forum (von wegen nur mit Zange)  versteh ich nicht ganz....


----------



## Atos62 (23. März 2014)

Äh...das andere rechts 
Ich wurde geholfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBlues (23. März 2014)

Atos62 schrieb:


> Hab ich etwas falsch gemacht ?
> 
> Das Einstellrad passt gerade so drunter und lässt sich mit schanken Fingern sogar noch bedienen, wenn auch nicht superkonfortabel; die disbezügliche Kritik hier im Forum (von wegen nur mit Zange)  versteh ich nicht ganz....



nee, passt. sieht bei mir genauso aus. ist halt alles n bisschen eng.

Zange brauch ich auch keine


----------



## Promontorium (23. März 2014)

@Atos62: Nach Sackis Aussage, die Du oben zitierst, scheint dann doch bei Dir alles genau *so* zu sein!

Edit: Ah, schon bestätigt!


----------



## slash-sash (24. März 2014)

Wer da noch ne Zange ansetzen kann, kann gleich die Finger nehmen 
Ich habe ja auch keine Rückfahrkamera und PDC, um auszusteigen und zu schauen, wieviel Platz ich noch nach hinten habe!!!


----------



## TheBlues (24. März 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch keine Rückfahrkamera und PDC, um auszusteigen und zu schauen, wieviel Platz ich noch nach hinten habe!!!



wie, du hast keine Rückfahrkamera und kein PDC ?! 
und wie kommst du dann im Wald zurecht ?


----------



## slash-sash (24. März 2014)

Ich fahre nur vorwärts


----------



## bonzoo (24. März 2014)

Bei mir war das Rädchen für die Zugstufe entweder zu fest angezogen oder nicht genug geschmiert . Nach dem Gabelservice kann ich das Rad ohne Probleme mit den Fingern drehen. Vorher war es bei mir verdammt zäh.


----------



## Promontorium (24. März 2014)

Vielleicht hab ich' überlesen, drum evtl. nochmal die Frage: Ist das Bionicon Grease (Generation 2. also das aktuelle) auch für die G2S-Gabeln geeignet bzw. zugelassen?


----------



## Sackmann (24. März 2014)

JA


----------



## Promontorium (25. März 2014)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergbieber (25. März 2014)

Hab gestern mal versucht die kleine süße Schraube zu lösen  
Resultat: Aggressionen, kaputte Schraube und kaputte Schraubenzieher 
Und nein, die Schraube war nicht zu fest angezogen


----------



## bonzoo (25. März 2014)

Ist das die Schraube, mit der das Einstellrädchen der Zugstufe befestigt ist?


----------



## bergbieber (25. März 2014)

Ja genau die! Hab jetzt ne neue mit Kreuz-Schlitz, hoff mal dass diese länger hält...


----------



## bonzoo (25. März 2014)

Womit hast du die denn "bearbeitet"? Ein kleiner 6-Kant Bit und Fingerspitzengefühl haben bei mir zum Erfolg geführt...


----------



## bergbieber (25. März 2014)

Ich habs erst mit nem kleinen Sechskant versucht, da war aber die Schraube gleich rund.
Dann hab ich versucht den mit Sekundenkleber fest zu kleben, hat aber mit meinem Haushaltskleber nicht funktioniert.
Also hab ich dann einen kleinen Schlitzschraubenzieher mit den Hammer eingetrieben und rausgedreht...


----------



## dukestah (25. März 2014)

die ging bei meiner kartusche auch extrem schwer ab, letztlich hab ich die auch nur mit einem torx bit rausbekommen, der innensechskant neigte schon bedrohlich zur rundung und soweit wollte ich es nicht kommen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (25. März 2014)

Bei mir ging die leicht ab


----------



## Lindsch (25. März 2014)

Wichtig bei der Schraube ist, niemals das lange Ende von einem Inbusschrauber zu nehmen, wenn da so ein Kugelkopf drauf ist:









Immer den vollen Inbus nehmen.


----------



## dukestah (25. März 2014)

diese 'abrunder' verwende ich nahezu nie, ein schnelleren weg einen innensechskant zu ruinieren gibt es wohl kaum


----------



## slowbeat (26. März 2014)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Bei mir war das Rädchen für die Zugstufe entweder zu fest angezogen oder nicht genug geschmiert . Nach dem Gabelservice kann ich das Rad ohne Probleme mit den Fingern drehen. Vorher war es bei mir verdammt zäh.


Ich hab heut ein aktuelles Alva 160 bekommen und bei dem kann ich die Zugstufenverstellung fast problemlos drehen. Etwas zu viel Widerstand ist immer noch da aber das ist nix im Vergleich zum Reed bei dem ich mir wirklich eine Zange wünsche um den Knopp zu drehen.

Muss mal nen Fahrradwartungswochenende einlegen, dann versuch ich auch mal die Reedgabel zu zerlegen.


----------



## FenixRid0r (5. April 2014)

Servus 

so dann will ich jetzt nach einigen Trailkilometern auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Zumindest was das Gabelupdate angeht, da ich mir den Dämpfer nicht geholt habe 

Bike: Edison 2

Einbau:

Das ganze ging eigentlich sehr schnell und einfach von der Hand. Kartuschen wechseln, neuen Knopf anbringen, neue Leitungen verlegen, anbringen und auf Dichtigkeit prüfen, alles ganz easy und bestätigt eigentlich immer wieder meine Entscheidung für Bionicon. Mehr muss man da glaub ich auch net schreiben 

Bedienung/ Einstellung:

Der neue Knopf is echt vom feinsten  passt sauber an den Lenker und lässt sich super bedienen. Nachdem ich meine ersten "Drücke" in die Gabel gebracht habe, habe ich erstmal die mittelstellung an der Druckstufe eingestellt und die Zugstufe "einfach" so eingestellt sodass das Rad beim schnellen ausfedern nicht vom Boden hüpft. Die Bedienbarkeit der Zugstufe ist ok! Da kann sogar ich mit meinen "Mechaniker-Wurstfingern", wie meine Frau sie immer liebevoll nennt , gut bedienen. Ausserdem muss man die eh net so oft einstellen.

Auf dem Trail:

Vergleich Set'ups:

Vorher: Bionicon G2 - 9 bar - Reifen Maxxis Minion DHF/ R - 1,9-2 Bar
Jetztiges: Bionicon G2s (Gabel) - oben: 9 bar, unten: 8,5-9 bar - Reifen vo. Magic Mary hi. Hans Dampf - 1,9-2 Bar

Trails: Größtenteils viel Wurzeln, Steine, Laub und große Stufen - Typisch Franken halt 

Die Auffahrt zu den Trails war wie immer einwandfrei, dank B - System, aber dank der neuen Kartusche sofort und Geschmeidiger in der Bedienung -> Untergrund zu den Trails: Aphalt, Schotter und Waldautobahnen. Einstellung: 12 - 20 Klicks von "offen".

So und jetzt aber ab in den Trail. Einstellung 5 - 10 Klicks von offen. Ich habe mir natürlich gleich den mit den richtig fiesen Wurzeln etc. rausgesucht da es dort doch des ein oder andere mal sehr anstregend zu fahr war, mit G2!! Aber jetzt... Wahnsinn... eine komplett andere Gabel. Die läuft erste Sahne. Hat man sich mit der G2 noch Gedanken gemacht wie ich die Line fahre bzw. die Wurzel, Steine, Stufen etc. angeh, bügel ich mit der G2s einfach nur noch drüber. Alles ist irgendwie noch verspielter, zumindest was die Front angeht. Da kommt meiner Meinung nach nicht mal mein anderes "Bügeleisen" Rock Shox Domain ran. Also echt geil. Wenn es doch mal technisch wird hat sich bei mir mittlerweile rausgestellt, die Gabel einfach um 5-7 Klicks weiter "zu" zu machen und schon bleibt sie mir schön weiter oben im Federweg. Nimmt aber trotzdem die Stöße/ Schläge etc. sauber auf. Auch die, teilweise krampfhaften, Ermüdungserscheinungen sind nahezu verschwunden. Ja wie schon gesagt, eine astreine Gabel die ich so wie sie jetzt ist jeden bedenkenlos empfehlen kann und empfehle. Ich würde sie mir jederzeit wieder kaufen  Das warten hat sich gelohnt und ein dickes Dankeschön an Bionicon!!! Macht weiter so!!!

Gruß Christopher

p.s. die Kombi Mary/ Hans kann ich wärmstens empfehlen  aboulute Gripkombi, rollt aber noch super!!


----------



## Promontorium (5. April 2014)

Danke für den Bericht. Bestätigt auch meinen, allerdings sehr kurzen Eindruck, wobei der Abstand zur G1 natürlich noch mal 'ne Ecke eklatanter ist! Hat dann aber doch gereicht, um mir das Alva 180 Air zu bestellen. Jetzt heißt es bis Ende Mai Geduld haben, aber verbuchen wir es unter "gesteigerte Vorfreude", die einem heutzutage, wo man sich vieles oft eben mal schnell leisten kann, vielfach eh abhanden gekommen ist!


----------



## stefan1067 (6. April 2014)

Na, siehst du. Es ist doch wieder ein Bionicon geworden.Und du wolltest schon abtrünnig werden.
Da weiß man was man hat, ein gutes Bike( was nicht an jeder Ecke herumsteht) und einen sehr guten Service( wenn das auch einige spezielle Leute anders sehen).


----------



## FenixRid0r (6. April 2014)

Der Service ist eben genau das was Bionicon von allen anderen abhebt. Und man kann jetzt schon stolz sein ein Teil davon zu sein ;-) 

Gruß Christopher


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. April 2014)

FenixRid0r schrieb:


> Einbau:
> 
> Das ganze ging eigentlich sehr schnell und einfach von der Hand. Kartuschen wechseln, neuen Knopf anbringen, neue Leitungen verlegen, anbringen und auf Dichtigkeit prüfen, alles ganz easy und bestätigt eigentlich immer wieder meine Entscheidung für Bionicon. Mehr muss man da glaub ich auch net schreiben


Hallo Christopher,

ich habe richtig verstanden, dass du den Umbau auf das G2S-Systems komplett selber durchgeführt hast? Es ging so easy, wie du schriebst? Braucht man irgendwelche speziellen Werkzeuge/Hilfsmittel für die Leitungen?

Dann würde ich morgen schon mein neues System bestellen.


----------



## FenixRid0r (6. April 2014)

Ja hab ich komplett selber gemacht. Allerdings komme ich aus der Fahrzeugbau Branche, sodass meine meine Aussage es sei "ganz easy" vielleicht nicht für jeden stimmt bzw. Ich es verallgemeinert habe. Aber im Grunde kann man fast nix falsch machen. Für die kartuschen brauchst du einen, ich glaube 27er oder 28er Schlüssel (kann ich gerade nicht sagen da ich nicht Zuhause bin), für luftleitungen eine Luftzange bzw. ein sehr scharfes Cutter-messer und einen achter Schlüssel. Ansonsten nur nen vierer und ich glaub nen zweier Inbusschlüssel für den Knopf. Und natürlich das Bionicon fett und Öl für den Service am casting. Mit Sorgfalt und etwas überlegen kommt man da ganz gut durch. Und natürlich ganz wichtig - > Drehmoment. Und fertig ist man. Und wenn es doch mal net rund läuft, die Nummer kennen wir ja  schönen Sonntag euch, ab auf die staubigen Trails ;-) 

Gruß Christopher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. April 2014)

FenixRid0r schrieb:


> Ja hab ich komplett selber gemacht. Allerdings komme ich aus der Fahrzeugbau Branche, sodass meine meine Aussage es sei "ganz easy" vielleicht nicht für jeden stimmt bzw. Ich es verallgemeinert habe. Aber im Grunde kann man fast nix falsch machen.


Prima. Vor Technik habe ich keine Angst nur vor ungeeignetem Werkzeug.


----------



## dukestah (7. April 2014)

kann die aussage von FenixRid0r bestätigen, der umbau ist wirklich nicht kompliziert und mit geeignetem werkzeug schnell erledigt, wer von g2 kommt braucht auch keine leitungen wechseln, ausser man baut den knopf auch gleich noch um.


----------



## Oberland (12. April 2014)

Vor 4 Wochen hab ich nun auch auf G2s umgestellt.
Für mich eine spürbar bessere Gabel und Dämpfer als alle Vorgänger (fahre seit 2003 Bionicon).

Nun habe ich jedoch ein Problem oder Frage:
Wenn die Gabel einfedert, federt sie nicht mehr ganz aus. Beim ersten einfedern ca. 0,5cm beim zweiten ca. 1cm und steigend pro einfedern. 
Raus bekomm ich die Gabel nur durch ziehen am Lenker und Festhalten des Vorderrades.

Habt ihr dies auch? 
Oder mach ich was falsch?

Fahre oben mit 6 Bar und unten mit 8 Bar und bin 78 kg.

Könnte vielleicht jemand von Bionicon einmal einen genauen Ablauf für das Befüllen der beiden Kammern angeben. Welche zuerst und welche als zweite. Vorallem auch die Position der Gabel.

Mfg


----------



## Votec Tox (12. April 2014)

Oberland schrieb:


> ...
> Nun habe ich jedoch ein Problem oder Frage:
> Wenn die Gabel einfedert, federt sie nicht mehr ganz aus. Beim ersten einfedern ca. 0,5cm beim zweiten ca. 1cm und steigend pro einfedern.
> Raus bekomm ich die Gabel nur durch ziehen am Lenker und Festhalten des Vorderrades.
> ...


Das klingt eigentlich als ob Du die Zugstufendämpfung zu hoch eingestellt hättest, die Gabel also zu langsam ausfedert und bei aufeinanderfolgenden Schlägen immer weiter zusammnsackt. Stell sie doch mal geringer ein.
(Das Ventil an der Gabel oben wirst Du ja geschlossen haben und sonst alles korrekt befüllt haben.)
Aber vielleicht äußern sich noch der Experten mit besseren Ideen.


----------



## Oberland (13. April 2014)

Zugstufe ist voll. An dem kann es nicht liegen


----------



## Sackmann (13. April 2014)

Hi Oberland,

Meinst, du also, dass die Gabel nach jedem Einfedern ca 5mm weniger rauskomt als beim vorigen? Das würde ja bedeuten, dass die Gabel irgendwann praktisch komplett drin bleibt. Das darf nicht sein. Die Gabel muss immer wieder gleich weit ausfedern.
Dass man aber eine Luftgabel nochmals weiter auseinanderziehen kann, als sie von sich aus ausfedert ist völlig normal.

Zum Befüllen:
Welche Kammer du zuerst befüllst spielt keine Rolle.

Die untere Kammer der Gabel ist mit dem Bionicon-System nicht verbunden und wird, wie jede "normale" Luftkammer einer Gabel oder eines Dämpfer befüllt. Sie ist nur für Federweg zuständig.

Die obere Kammer der Gabel ist Teil des Bioncon Systems und ist demnach für Gabelabsenkung und Federweg gleichzeitig zuständig. Diese wird folgendermaßen befüllt.
1. Klappe am Kartuschenkof öffnen
2. Knopf drücken (Gabel und Adapter müssen beide ausfahren)
3. Pumpe aufschrauben
3. Aufpumpen und nach dem Aufpumpen (oder während des Aufpumpens) den Knopf nochmals drücken, um Druckausgleich in allen Kammern herzustellen
4. Druck ablesen
5. Wenn Druck passt, dann Knopf drücken und Adapter wieder einfahren, indem man sich auf den Sattel lehnt, und an der Gabel zieht
6. Knopf loslassen
7. Pumpe abschrauben
6. Klappe schließen


----------



## Oberland (13. April 2014)

Besten Dank für deine Antwort.

Wie ich das Bioniconsystem befülle ist mir klar.

Am meisten war sie schon ganze 6 cm eingesunken. 
Das man eine Gabel noch mehr rausziehen kann ist mir klar. Hab jedoch das ganze mit dem Meter nachgemessen und mit der G2 im andern Bike verglichen. Mir geht Federweg verloren!

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist. Wenn ich erst oben befülle, habe ich wie ein Vakum. Ca 4cm kommen nicht raus oder gehen auf Zug von mir wieder rein. Diese Vakum verschwindet erst, wenn ich unten befülle. 
Hab schon alles probiert, verschiedene Drücke, Befüllungsvorgänge, etc.

Was könnte ich noch versuchen?
Oder wo liegt das Problem?

Wenn ich jeweils merke, dass ich vorne zutief absinke, zieh ich die Gabel raus und fahre weiter. Dies ist jedoch auf die Dauer auch keine Lösung.


----------



## Sackmann (13. April 2014)

Hi Oberland,

Du hast nach einer Anleitung für das Befüllen der beiden Kammern gebeten, und dieser Bitte bin ich nachgekommen. Warum fragst du, wenn du weißt, wie es zu befüllen ist? 
Also nochmal: Die untere Kammer hat nichts mit der oberen zu tun und beeinflusst diese auch nicht. Dieses "Vakuum", das du beschreibst, hat nichts damit zu tun, dass du erst oben oder unten befüllst.
Es ist mitunter schwierg für uns, zu deuten, oder herauszufinden, was ein Kunde meint, wenn man es nicht vor sich sieht. Sachen (wie z.B. Vakuum) werden gerne unterschiedlich interpretiert und/oder falsch gedeutet. Dämpfung und Federung wird gerne verwechselt, usw...
Alles, was ich soweit verstehe, ist, dass dir die Gabel immer weiter im Federweg versinkt, und sie nach jedem Einfedern immer ein Stückchen weniger heraus kommt, als vorher.

Fragen:
1. Die Absenkung funktioniert normal und unauffällig?
2. Hast du schon die Fehleranalyse probiert, die du unter Support -> downloads auf unsere Homepage findest?
http://bionicon.com/cloud_content/about_bionicon/download/Service_2011-08-18_Fehleranalyse.pdf

Du sagtest, du bist vor 4 wochen auf G2s umgestiegen. Wo hast du den Umbau durchfürhren lassen?


----------



## Oberland (14. April 2014)

Absenkung funktioniert tadellos 
Fehleranalyse auch schon 2mal durchgeführt, alles i.o.
Umbau habe ich in der Schweiz bei Mike Maurer machen lassen, Mitte Februar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lindsch (14. April 2014)

Oberland schrieb:


> Diese Vakum verschwindet erst, wenn ich unten befülle.



Das klingt sehr stark nach der Negativkammer von der unteren Kammer. Wenn die untere Kammer nicht befüllt ist, zieht die Negativkammer die Gabel zusammen. Sobald du die untere Kammer befüllst ist es weg. Im Prinzip das gleiche Verhalten wie bei einem Dämpfer, bei dem man die Luft rauslässt. Der zieht sich auch zusammen. Ist also normales Verhalten.


----------



## Sackmann (14. April 2014)

Nachdem die Absenkung tadellos funktioniert und auch die Fehleranalyse ohne negatives Ergebnis bleibt, würde ich auf eine defekte Kolbendichtung in der unteren Kammer schließen, die dann beim Einfedern Druck in die Negativkammer diffundieren lässt und somit die Gabel nicht mehr ganz ausfedern kann. Das Ganze ist oftmals schon in 5 Minuten erledigt, ohne dass du ein neues Teil brauchst. Das kannst du zunächst mal probieren. Wenn das nicht geht, dann wendest du dich an Mike, bekommst eine neue Kartusche und gibts ihm die alte zurück.
Was du tun musst, um zu versuchen, deine jetzige Kartusche zum Laufen zu bringen, das erfährst du bei nem kurzen Anruf bei uns.
Lass dich zu mir durchstellen.

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## Promontorium (14. April 2014)

Einmal mehr ein Lob an den zeitnahen Service seitens Sacki. War doch 'ne gute Entscheidung, "hier" zu bleiben!


----------



## Oberland (14. April 2014)

Besten Dank

Wenn ich morgen im Geschäft ein Telefon finde, mit dem ich ins Ausland telefonieren kann, ruf ich dich an.
Bis wann könnte man am Abend anrufen?

Mfg


----------



## Sackmann (15. April 2014)

Also ich werde sicherlich bis mindestens 19.00 Uhr in der Firma sein. Du solltest jedenfalls nach mir fragen, falls jemand anderes rangeht.

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## Oberland (21. April 2014)

Besten Dank Sacki für deinen Telefon Support. Habe mal beide Kartuschen von einander genommen, gereinigt und gefettet. Nach der heutigen kurzen Proberunde ist das Problem schon weniger. Jetzt ist es nur noch ca 3mm! Dies sollte normal sein?
Werde mehr sagen können nach weiteren Runden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (22. April 2014)

Hi Oberland. 
Also wenn das Problem "schon weniger" ist, dann nützt uns das ja relativ wenig, würde ich sagen. Entweder das Problem (nämlich, dass die Gabel nach jedem Einfedern immer weniger weit ausfedert) ist weg, oder die Kartusche muss getauscht werden.
Was ist jetzt nur noch 3mm? Das verstehe ich nicht so ganz.

Ich wiederhole mich nochmal:
1. Die Gabel wird mann immer noch ein wenig weiter herausziehen können, als sie von alleine ausfedert. Das ist normal und muss so sein. Wenn sich das in einem Bereich von ca. 5mm-15mm (je nach Druck) abspielt, dann ist alles in Ordnung.
2. Die Gabel muss von 1. unabhängig natürlich immer wieder auf die gleiche Länge ausfedern, wie beim letzen Ausfedervorgang. (Das war ja dein Hauptproblem, dass sie immer weniger weit ausgefedert hat)
Wenn 2 nicht gegeben ist, dass ist etwas defekt.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. Mai 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Hallo Christopher,
> 
> ich habe richtig verstanden, dass du den Umbau auf das G2S-Systems komplett selber durchgeführt hast? Es ging so easy, wie du schriebst? Braucht man irgendwelche speziellen Werkzeuge/Hilfsmittel für die Leitungen?
> 
> Dann würde ich morgen schon mein neues System bestellen.


Das habe ich nun getan, zwar nicht morgen sondern ein paar Tage später. Wenn alles stimmt, ist die Montage wirklich einfach. Das Anschlussschema der Leitungen findet man im Internet, Anzugsmomente der Schrauben erfährt man von Sackmann.
Und das ganze funktioniert auf Anhieb!
Es gibt eine kleine Einschränkung. Die besteht in dem "wenn alles stimmt". Das gibt Anlass zu einigen Überraschungen, von denen ich demnächst einmal erzählen werde.

Heute morgen konnte ich die Gabel dann testen. Für mich war das ein neues Bike!
An den Stufen, Drops und Treppen im hiesigen Schulgelände konnte ich eine Einstellung finden, die meinem Komfortgefühl sehr entgegen kam. Natürlich kann das noch erheblich verbessert werden. Bei zwei Druck- und zwei Dämpfungseinstellungen hat man ja einen vierdimensionalen Parameterraum. Der will erforscht sein. Und das dauert. 

Heute Nachmittag habe ich dann auf sehr unterschiedlichen Trails die Performance testen können. Das hat mich doch sehr befriedigt. Es war nicht immer meine Unfähigkeit in Fahrtechnik! Bei manchen Stellen hatte mir auch das Bike mit der alten Gabel die Probleme eingebrockt. Vor einigen werde ich mich jetzt nicht mehr drücken können. Schöne Aussichten.

Mich würde interessieren, wie Sackmann als Konstrukteur der Gabel sich gefühlt hat, als er das erste Mal mit ihr durchs Gelände gefetzt ist. Das musste ja wie Weihnachten und Ostern auf einem Tag gewesen sein. 

p.s. Die Montage des Zugstufenknopfes hat zwei Schweißperlen auf der Stirn gekostet. Irgendwo fehlten ein oder zwei Zehntel Millimeter. Und als er dann drauf saß, ließ er sich nicht drehen, jedenfalls nicht mit meinen arthritischen Fingern. Ein erstes Andrehen mit einer Gripzange hat dann die Sache gängig gemacht. Jetzt kann ich mich einfach runter beugen und das rote Käppchen mit den Fingern bedienen.


----------



## pndrev (17. Mai 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Vor einigen werde ich mich jetzt nicht mehr drücken können. Schöne Aussichten.



Ich werde dich zitieren, wenn wir wieder hier an den Drops in Franken stehen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. Mai 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Ich werde dich zitieren, wenn wir wieder hier an den Drops in Franken stehen.


Ach nein, das Bionicon verkaufen, aber dann hier im Forum herumlungern!


----------



## pndrev (18. Mai 2014)

Was kann ich dafür, wenn meine Waden zu stark für den Freilauf sind... 

Aber ich bin schon gespannt, wann ich die neue Gabel mal probefahren kann. Mache ja immer noch bei jeder Gelegenheit im Bekanntenkreis Werbung für Bionicon.


----------



## bonzoo (18. Mai 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Was kann ich dafür, wenn meine Waden zu stark für den Freilauf sind...



Haste den Freilauf auch zerlegt bekommen?


----------



## pndrev (18. Mai 2014)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Haste den Freilauf auch zerlegt bekommen?



Insgesamt dreimal, jedesmal eingeschickt zu Bionicon, als "repariert" zurück und auf der nächsten Tour direkt wieder hinüber. Dann hab ich zwar einen nagelneuen kostenlos bekommen, aber irgendwie wollt' ich dann auch nicht mehr.

Die Freiläufe sollen hier aber nicht zum Thema werden, der Rest vom Bike war ja super.


----------



## bonzoo (18. Mai 2014)

Hast du mal geschaut, ob sich deine Nabe "geöffnet" hat? Bei mir hat sich die Kassette zwischen den Ausfallenden leicht hin- und her bewegt. Irgendwann wollt der Freilauf nicht mehr. Ersatz bekommen, Nabe richtig zusammengebaut und seit dem muss ich nur gelegentlich die Nabe "festziehen".


----------



## pndrev (18. Mai 2014)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Hast du mal geschaut, ob sich deine Nabe "geöffnet" hat? Bei mir hat sich die Kassette zwischen den Ausfallenden leicht hin- und her bewegt. Irgendwann wollt der Freilauf nicht mehr. Ersatz bekommen, Nabe richtig zusammengebaut und seit dem muss ich nur gelegentlich die Nabe "festziehen".



Das war eines der Symptome, ja. Ging erst mit dem neuen Freilauf weg. Ist aber tatsächlich inzwischen komplett irrelevant, weil ich das Alva verkauft habe.


----------



## Sackmann (19. Mai 2014)

Ich poste auch hier. Man möge es mir verzeihen...

Es gibt ab jetz die Direct Mount Vorbauten zu kaufen. Sind gestern eingetroffen. Preis: 69,90 €.
Bei Interesse dann einfach bei uns anrufen, oder Email an uns.

Limitiert auf 50 Satz.

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (20. Mai 2014)

So, jetzt noch mal, nachdem ich die Frage schon versehentlich in einem anderen Thread gestellt habe. Wie oft befüllt ihr das Dämpfungssystem bei euren Rädern? Meines hat jetzt innerhalb von ca 2 Monaten so 3 bar verloren (Gabel G2). Erschien mir etwas großzügig. Da ich vorher viel rumprobiert habe, um die für mich richtige Einstellung zu finden, fehlt mir gerade etwas der Vergleich. Das Reed habe ich seit September letzten Jahres und hab nach langem hin und her den Luftdruck wieder auf den Standard gesetzt. Passt mir bei meinem Fahrverhalten doch am besten.


----------



## Sackmann (20. Mai 2014)

Also 3 Bar in 2 Monaten scheint mir etwas viel. Sollte eigentlich fast nichts verloren gehen. Ich pumpe aber auch zu oft rum, deshalb bin ich aus der Dskussion schon mal raus. Hast du schonmal alle Anschlüsse mit Lecksuchspray getestet? Alternativ auch mit konzentrietem Seifenwasser oder anderem Schaumzeug? Auch gerne mal den Adapter am Übergang zum blauen Deckelrand einsprühen. Dort sitzt eine Dichtung. Fehleranalyse auch schon durchgeführt, wie auf der Homepage beschrieben?
Wie gesagt erstmal Lecksuchspray auf alle Anschlüsse. 
Hast du G2 oder G2s? Magura oder X-Fusion?


----------



## bolg (20. Mai 2014)

G2 und x-Fusion und ich hab jetzt erst am Wochende mal vor einer Tour das System wieder aufgepumpt. Zu mehr als oberflächlicher Überprüfung bin ich aus Zeitgründen noch nicht gekommen, seh mir das am kommenden Wochenende aber noch mal genauer mit Leckspray an. Die Anleitung auf eurer Homepage muss mir erst noch mal ansehen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. Mai 2014)

Mit dem neuen G2s System ist bei mir ein kleines Problem aufgetaucht.
Ich verstelle die Geometrie normalerweise während der Fahrt. In der G2 
Version hat das immer recht gut funktioniert.

Bei der G2s Version kann das System dabei bis zum Anschlag in die Uphill-Position gehen.
Dann ist es sehr schwer, sie wieder in die Downhill-Position (oder eine dazwischen) zu bringen. 
Dazu muss ich anhalten und die Klappe am Systemkopf wie beim Aufpumpen öffnen. 
Das kann es irgendwie nicht sein.
Woran kann es liegen, dass das System so fest in der Uphill-Position gelockt ist?
Als Druck fahre ich 7/7. (77 kg voll ausgerüstet)


----------



## Sackmann (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo Paul. Das darf nicht sein. Probiere mal, die Anschlüsse am Knopf zu tauschen und berichte, ob das Problem weiterhin besteht.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. Mai 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Hallo Paul. Das darf nicht sein. Probiere mal, die Anschlüsse am Knopf zu tauschen und berichte, ob das Problem weiterhin besteht.


Ich habe getauscht. Es scheint jetzt problemlos zu funktionieren.
Ich muss das aber dann noch auf dem Trail testen.
Danke.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. Mai 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ich muss das aber dann noch auf dem Trail testen.


OK, ich kann zwischen Uphill ud Downhill während der Fahrt umstellen. Nur wenn ich mit Vorderradbremse und Last auf dem Lenker die Gabel herunter drücke (ich weiß, das soll man nicht), steckt die Gabel fest. Sie lässt sich aber ohne Öffnen des Systems wieder zurückziehen.


----------



## sPiediNet (27. Mai 2014)

Mir passiert es öffter, dass die Verschraubung an der Dämpfer Aufnahme nach dem Ride gelockert sind. 
Kenne mich aber mit dem Schrauben Fix Zeugs nicht aus ...möchte ja irgendwann diese wieder mal lösen können.
Was muss ich kaufen?


----------



## TheBlues (27. Mai 2014)

benutze das hier.
hält gut, und hab bis jetzt jede schraube wieder aufbekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (27. Mai 2014)

TheBlues schrieb:


> benutze das hier.
> hält gut, und hab bis jetzt jede schraube wieder aufbekommen.



Danke ich besorg es mir heute.


----------



## damage0099 (27. Mai 2014)

Genau: Das blaue, mittelfeste, dasselbe wie an den Bremsscheiben-Torx-Schrauben etc....


----------



## bolg (6. Juni 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also 3 Bar in 2 Monaten scheint mir etwas viel. Sollte eigentlich fast nichts verloren gehen. Ich pumpe aber auch zu oft rum, deshalb bin ich aus der Dskussion schon mal raus. Hast du schonmal alle Anschlüsse mit Lecksuchspray getestet? Alternativ auch mit konzentrietem Seifenwasser oder anderem Schaumzeug? Auch gerne mal den Adapter am Übergang zum blauen Deckelrand einsprühen. Dort sitzt eine Dichtung. Fehleranalyse auch schon durchgeführt, wie auf der Homepage beschrieben?
> Wie gesagt erstmal Lecksuchspray auf alle Anschlüsse.
> Hast du G2 oder G2s? Magura oder X-Fusion?



Hatte in letzter Zeit viel zu tun, deshalb erst so spät die Rückmeldung. Also, die Anschlüsse sowie Adapter scheinen dicht zu sein. Konnte da auf jeden Fall keine Blasenbildung feststellen. Das Setup hab wie am Oberrohr beschrieben durchgeführt. Da steht allerdings abweichend zu der Beschreibung auf der Homepage, dass nach dem befüllen des Systems das Fahrrad in Downhillposition zu bringen ist. Zuvor ist allerdings beim betätigen der Niveauregulierung der Adapter komplett ausgefahren. Ich musste also kräftig Druck auf das Heck bringen, damit sich das absenkt. Die Gabel war schon weit ausgefahren, da hat sich nichts mehr verändert.
Nach 5 Stunden Wartezeit war alles noch so wie vorher. Bei betätigen des Knopfes fuhr der Adapter ca 5mm aus. Führtest hat nichts auffälliges ergeben. Bei ablassen des Überdrucks auf 8,5 Bar sank die Gabel etwas ein.
@Sackmann: Kannst du was damit anfangen? Sofern ich eure Anleitung richtig verstanden und das korrekt umgesetzt habe, hätte ich also eine Leckage am Adapter oder an den Schläuchen. Konnte da aber wie schon gesagt, nichts feststellen.

Was nu?


----------



## bonzoo (6. Juni 2014)

Dämpferadapter defekt?


----------



## Sackmann (7. Juni 2014)

Nach deiner Beschreibung ist es definitiv die Negativkammer. Sprüh den Adapter bitte nochmal am Übergang vom blauen Deckel zum schwarzen Körper ab. Bin mir sicher, dass da Schaumblasen entgegen. Benutzt du Seifenwasser oder richtiges Lecksuchspray? Mit Seifenwasser ist es vielleicht nicht ganz so deutlich. Du hast noch den Adapter mit der Sternverzahnung am blauen Deckel, oder?


----------



## bolg (7. Juni 2014)

@Sackmann: korrekt, der mit der Sternverzahnung. Getestet hab ich klassisch mit Seifenwasser, aber ich kann das auch noch mal mit Leckspray wiederholen. Ich habe in den letzten beiden Wochen mal das Reed stehen gelassen und den Druckverlust grob gemessen. So in einer Woche verliert das System ca 1 Bar (gemessen über den Druckmesser an der Pumpe - ist sicher nicht die genaueste Methode).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (7. Juni 2014)

Okay, also nochmal langsam: das Setup funktioniert ganz normal so, wie du beschrieben hast. Der Adapter ist beim Befüllen IMMER ausgefahren. Beim Reed ist die Überstreckung so ausgeprägt, dass der Adapter eben schwerer wieder in DH-Stellung zu bringen. Allerdings: Um den Drucktest zu machen MUSST du den Knopf drücken, nachdem du in DH-Stellung gebracht hast. Dann fährt der Adapter ca. 5mm aus. DIESE Stellung lässt du dann über Nacht stehen. Danach darf sich der Adapter nicht bewegt haben und mehr bewegen, wenn der Knopf gedrückt wird. Du hast den Knopf nicht gedrückt, oder? Nur einmal nach 5 Stunden. Dass sich dann der Adapter bewegt, ist natürlich normal. Wende dich bitte an Bionicon direkt. Ich bin gerade in Taiwan.


----------



## bolg (7. Juni 2014)

Ok, muss das ganze noch mal wiederholen, da ich einmal zu wenig gedrückt habe. Ich ruf dann mit dem Ergebnis direkt bei euch an.


----------



## bolg (10. Juni 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Du hast den Knopf nicht gedrückt, oder? Nur einmal nach 5 Stunden. Dass sich dann der Adapter bewegt, ist natürlich normal. Wende dich bitte an Bionicon direkt. Ich bin gerade in Taiwan.



Ok, hab jetzt noch mal den Test durchgeführt. War ohne Ergebnis, also weder Dämpfer noch Gabel haben sich in die eine oder andere Richtung bewegt und das nach 24 Std. Wartezeit. Da ich hier vor Ort leider kein Lecksuchspray kurzfristig bekommen konnte, hab ich noch mal alle Anschlüsse und den Adapter mit etwas "zäherem" Seifenwasser überprüft - ebenfalls ohne Ergebnis.
Hab das mit Bionicon besprochen und bin jetzt so verblieben, dass ich alle Anschlüsse leicht nachziehe und das ganze weiter beobachte. Ich werde den Drucktest auch noch mal durchführen, wenn ich das Reed mal zwei Wochen nicht bewegen werde. Vielleicht ergibt sich dann was. Wenn nicht, ist mir das so lieber!


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (24. Juli 2014)

Fahre das Alva 160 G2s mit 8bar untere Kammer und 7 Bar obere Kammer. 90kg mit Bikekleidung und Rucksack. Damit wippt die Gabel im abgesenktem Zustand am Berg kaum und ist trotzdem ausgefahren schön weich. Dämpfung 10 Klicks offen. Mit der Einstellung drücke ich nur noch am Bioniconknopf und alles weitere passt.
Vor diesem cleveren Tip von Bionicon habe ich immer bergauf die Gabeldämpfung  ein paar Clicks zu gedreht.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (26. Juli 2014)

Hatte heute die erste Ausfahrt mit der neuen Gabel in meinem Tesla und ich bin echt begeistert. Hab lange überlegt ob ich das Gabelupdate machen soll oder ob ich nicht doch mit einem anderen Bike glücklicher werde. Ich habe die richtige Entscheidung getroffen
Auch noch mal danke an Sacki das er hier im Forum so aktiv ist, ohne die vielen Posts hätte ich wahrscheinlich kein Gabelupdate durchgeführt


----------



## dbf (4. August 2014)

Habe seit paar Wochen auch das Gabel update beim Alva 180. Habe tour und bikepark ausgetestet.

Unterschied ist schon spürbar. Die Druckstufe fahre ich bergab meist komplett offen, warum auf Komfort verzichten?

Wenn es sehr steil und stufig ist oder es eher am Hang entlang geht mache ich so eine bis eineinhalb Umdrehungen zu um nicht zu sehr abzusacken bzw. Geschwindigkeit zu verlieren. bei tabel lines empfiehlt er sich auch etwas zu zu drehen damit die Gabel beim der shape nicht zu sehr eintaucht. Fahren tue ich bei 75 Kg mit Ausrüstung 80 kg obe 7,8 und unten 6,8 bar.


statt den Magura gabs für mich den satten coil (450 feder)... was soll ich sagen er ist das halbe Kilo Mehrgewicht wert. Bergauf druck stufe zu dann geht das auch gut und bergab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





darüber hinaus habe endlich meine Avid (cr X9) rausgehauen(hat dauernd luft gezoden undder drückpunkt  und die Saint rein... i love it


----------



## Promontorium (4. August 2014)

Kurze Frage: wieviel Klicks hat der (blaue) Druckstufenknopf? Meine, die Zahl 28 im Kopf zu haben. Bei mir sind es alerdings nur 20 Klicks!?
Vielleicht mag Sacki kurz was sagen dazu??? Danke im Voraus!


----------



## bonzoo (4. August 2014)

Hab definitiv 28...


----------



## Promontorium (4. August 2014)

Aha!?


----------



## Sackmann (4. August 2014)

Je nach Revision bestimmter Teile kann die Zahl der Klicks variieren, da wir natürlich auf neue Versionen hinarbeiten. Ab circa 18 Klicks ist die Low-Speed Drossel komplett geöffnet. Klicks , die darüber hinaus gehen ändern also nichts mehr, brauchen wir aber  dennoch teilweise toleranzwegen. Solange ihr also mindestens zwanzig Klicks habt ist alles ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (4. August 2014)

Hatte mein Alva 160 mit G2s auch sehr früh (September 2013) abgeholt... Von daher wird es wohl die erste Charge gewesen sein.


----------



## Promontorium (4. August 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Je nach Revision bestimmter Teile kann die Zahl der Klicks variieren, da wir natürlich auf neue Versionen hinarbeiten. Ab circa 18 Klicks ist die Low-Speed Drossel komplett geöffnet. Klicks , die darüber hinaus gehen ändern also nichts mehr, brauchen wir aber  dennoch teilweise toleranzwegen. Solange ihr also mindestens zwanzig Klicks habt ist alles ok.


Die reichen mir auch, da ich von "ganz zu" eh nur 7 Klicks aufmache. Dennoch interessant, es hätte ja auch ein Defekt oder ein Einbaufehler vorliegen können!


----------



## Sackmann (4. August 2014)

Das würde ich gerne sehen, wie man Kartusche einbauen will, so dass sie weniger Klicks hat, als vorher.


----------



## Promontorium (4. August 2014)

Ja wat weiß ich; vielleicht zu handfest festgedreht und somit irgendwas komprimiert, was das weitere Drehen verhindert? Ich behande' Dir dafür 'ne SLAP-Läsion mit beteiligter Rotatorenmanschettenruptur!


----------



## Sackmann (4. August 2014)

Hmm... Slaps von nem Mann.... Dafür bin ich nicht zu haben. Aber danke fürs Angebot. Ich bleib dann doch lieber bei ner asiatischen Massage. Die kann ich mir bei Bedarf jeden Tag abholen. Und das sogar authentisch. Naja - halb authentisch. So, jetz aba gut!


----------



## slash-sash (5. August 2014)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: wieviel Klicks hat der (blaue) Druckstufenknopf? Meine, die Zahl 28 im Kopf zu haben. Bei mir sind es alerdings nur 20 Klicks!?
> Vielleicht mag Sacki kurz was sagen dazu??? Danke im Voraus!


Sei doch froh, selbst 20 sind mind. 10 zuviel. 
Getreu dem Motto: drehst du noch oder fährst du schon 


Sascha


----------



## Urbayer (5. August 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Je nach Revision bestimmter Teile kann die Zahl der Klicks variieren, da wir natürlich auf neue Versionen hinarbeiten. Ab circa 18 Klicks ist die Low-Speed Drossel komplett geöffnet. Klicks , die darüber hinaus gehen ändern also nichts mehr, brauchen wir aber  dennoch teilweise toleranzwegen. Solange ihr also mindestens zwanzig Klicks habt ist alles ok.



Sorry dass ich Frage, aber beziehen sich die min. 20 Klicks auf die 160 und/oder 180'er Gabel?
Meine 160'er Gabel hat "nur" 17 Klicks.


----------



## Promontorium (5. August 2014)

180er!


----------



## Sackmann (5. August 2014)

Dann muss ich eben mal wieder ins Detail gehen: Die Gewindersteigung der Low-Speed Nadel beträgt 1mm. Die Rasterung hat 8 Klicks pro Umdrehung. Wenn also die Toleranzen aller beteiligten Teile (und das sind 7 Stück) sich so aufaddieren , dass auch nur ein halber mm in eine Richtung hinzukommt, so macht das 4 Klicks aus. Die eine Kartusche hat mehr, die andere weniger Klicks. Aber alle Kartuschen funktionieren so, wie sie es sollen, macht euch darum keine Gedanken. Zusätzlich sind wir ständig am updaten und arbeiten auf eine neue Dämpfung hin, die andere Teile braucht. Es kann also auch theoretisch sein, dass jemand eine Kartusche erhält, die noch weitaus mehr als die 20 Klicks haben wird. Entscheidend sind aber nur die ca. ersten 15 von komplett geschlossen ausgehend.
Wer mehr als 15 Klicks offen fährt, der braucht beim Standard-Setup prinzipiell keine Low-Speed-Druckstufe mehr, denn dann ist der Effekt wirklich nur noch marginal spürbar, wenn überhaupt. Also Znarf, auch bei dir ist alles in Ordnung. Nicht jede Kartusche bei uns hat die gleiche Anzahl an Klicks. Aber jede Kartusche geht komplett zu und fühlt sich in diesem Zustand möglichst ähnlich wie jede andere an.
Ach ja: 180er und 160er unterscheiden sich nominell nicht in der Anzahl der Klicks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (5. August 2014)

Danke für die - auch technische - Aufklärung!


----------



## Urbayer (5. August 2014)

Danke für die Erklärung Sackman. Ich habe auch nicht im geringsten daran gezweifelt, dass an meiner Gabel was nicht in Ordnung sein könnte. Für mich ist das die beste Gabel die ich bisher an all meinen Bikes hatte.
Aber, wenn nicht jede Kartusche die gleiche Anzahl an Klicks aufweist, sind dann nicht fast alle Setup-Empfehlungen wie "10 Klicks offen" oder "4 Klicks von geschlossen" etc. hinfällig? Diese kann man doch im besten Fall doch nur als groben Anhaltspunkt verwenden.
Ich für meinen Teill habe eine Einstellung gefunden, mit der ich sehr gut zurecht komme und belasse sie zumeist so.


----------



## Sackmann (5. August 2014)

Wasserhahn kennste, oder?
Zu ist zu und immer gleich, richtig? Egal wieviele Umdrehungen du von komplett offen bis geschlossen hast. Zu ist einfach zu. Ob du deinen Wasserhan dann um 4 Umdrehungen aufmachst oder bis Anschlag 6 Umdrehungen ändert nichts mehr, weil die Öffnung bei 4 schon groß genug ist und nichts mehr am Wasserstrahl bremst. 
Die geschlossene Druckstufe ist einfach komplett zu und das ist auch bei allen Druckstufen gleich. Wenn ich also 10 Klicks von geschlossener Stellung aufdrehe ist das auch bei jeder Kartusche gleich. Ab 15 Klicks ändert sich einfach spürbar nichts mehr. 

http://evo.bionicon.com/technologie/bionicon-system/#Gabel-Typen


----------



## Urbayer (5. August 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wasserhahn kennste, oder?



Ui, der war gut - jetzt hab ich es aber wirklich verstanden ;-)


----------



## Sackmann (5. August 2014)




----------



## mäxx__ (5. August 2014)

Wasserhahn kennste?
Kennste? Kennste?
Wasserhahn kennste?

dachte grad, hier spricht der Barth...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEGATEC (6. August 2014)

mhhhh.... 
Da es auf meinen Thread wohl keine Antwort gibt, versuche ich es nun mal hier 


Folgende Frage :
Wieviel mm ist die Absenkung der Gabel bei der DA Gabel ( mit neuem Casting ) beim TESLA ?
Bei mir ist die Absenkung von der DH zur UH Position ca 50mm ( Druck von 7,5 Bar / Fahrergewicht 83 kg komplett ).

Kommt mir irgendwie ein bisschen wenig vor wenn ich mir die BIONICON Videos bei youtube so anschaue, oder täuscht das so....


----------



## damage0099 (6. August 2014)

@MEGATEC: Mal ein Reset gemacht?


----------



## Resibiker (6. August 2014)

Hatte das problem beim Ironwood nach 2 wochen am Haken hängend, System reset und alles war wieder gut.


----------



## MEGATEC (6. August 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> @MEGATEC: Mal ein Reset gemacht?


 
Alles schon hinter mir: Luft komplett abgelassen und neu befüllt !


----------



## Sackmann (6. August 2014)

G2s oder Tesla mit original G2 Kartusche?


----------



## MEGATEC (6. August 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> G2s oder Tesla mit original G2 Kartusche?


 Mhhhhh - woran erkenne ich das ??
Die Gabel hat links den roten Einstellknopf und sonst nur den Befüllanschluss, insofern gehe ich davon aus das es die original TESLA G2 Kartusche ist.


----------



## bonzoo (6. August 2014)

Ja, das ist die G2. Die G2s haben oben einen blauen Knopf zum Einstellen der Druckstufe. Ich empfehle Dir wärmstens ein Update auf die G2s... ganz unabhängig davon, wie du dein aktuelles Problem behebst. Die G2s funktioniert um Welten besser als die G2...


----------



## MEGATEC (6. August 2014)

Ich will erst mal sehen wie die Gabel / das ganze Bike funzt bevor ich anfange da noch Unsummen von Geld rein zu stecken !
Und dazu sollte zumindest die Gabel mal so funktionieren wie es eigentlich gedacht ist.


----------



## slash-sash (6. August 2014)

Viel Spaß dabei. Dann kannst du auch gleich wieder ne alte Judy TT auspacken. Die funktionierte nämlich vor gefühlten 30 Jahren genauso gut, wie deine G2. 
Sorry, aber der Realität muss man auch mal ins Auge schauen. 
Also hör auf bonzoo oder aber Greis beim neuen Evo zu 
(Lächz)


Sascha


----------



## MEGATEC (6. August 2014)

Es wäre trotzdem schön wenn ich meine Frage beantwortet bekomme....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (6. August 2014)

Ruf direkt bei Bionicon an. So kommst du vermutlich am schnellsten zu einer Lösung.


----------



## Sackmann (6. August 2014)

Also ich habe gerade mal bei einem Tesla mit G2 Kartusche nachgeschaut, wieviel Absenkung denn tatsächlich möglich ist:
Knapp 6cm kann man diese Gabel absenken. Sollte also bei dir ähnlich sein und somit korrekt. Wir verbauen bei den Teslas und Alvas generell modifizierte Adapter, womit wir die Überstreckung limitieren, da es vielen Kunden schwerfiel (speziell den kleinen), wieder in DH-Stellung zu kommen. Es gibt auch verschiedene Adapter-Versionen, die so etwas auch geringfügig beeinflussne können. Und das bedeutet, dass die Gabel durch weniger verschobenes Luftvolumen auch etwas weniger maximal absenkt. Hättest du gerne noch mehr Absenkung, oder wolltest du nur wissen, ob damit etwas nicht stimmt?


----------



## MEGATEC (6. August 2014)

*DANKE SACKMANN !!!!* 

Auf diese Antwort hab ich gewartet. Hab vorhin nochmals gemessen: bei mir sind es ca. 5,5cm, insofern sollte es passen.
Wollte nur wissen ob das hin haut, weil bei Euren youtube Videos sieht die Absenkung um einiges mehr aus.

Aber dann gleich die nächste Frage, wenn es denn so ein Quantensprung sein soll, wie hier öfters zu lesen: 
was kostet der Umrüstkit von G2 auf G2S ?


----------



## slash-sash (7. August 2014)

Schau mal auf der Bionicon Homepage. Ich meine unter "News" stand da was. 


Sascha


----------



## sPiediNet (7. August 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Schau mal auf der Bionicon Homepage. Ich meine unter "News" stand da was.
> 
> 
> Sascha


Luftkartuschen 160/180: 199€

Dämpfungskartuschen 160/180: 229€

Magura Dämpfer: 349€

Bionicon-Adapter für Magura Dämpfer: 169€

Vollaluminium Lenkerknopf: 69€

Leitungskit komplett (3 Leitungen): 34,90€

Leitungskit nur für Knopf (2 Leitungen): 19,90€

Komplettkit von G2 (Luft- und Dämpfungskartusche + Adapter + Magura Dämpfer + Knopf + Leitungen + Montage): 999€

Gabelkit G2 (Luft- und Dämpfungskartusche + Knopf + Leitungen + Montage): 499€

G1 Gabelkit (wie Gabelkit G2 + 15mm Casting mit Gravilube): 650€

Komplettkit von G1 (wie Komplettkit von G2 + 15mm Casting mit Gravilube): 1150€


----------



## MEGATEC (7. August 2014)

Ne danke, für das Geld kauf ich ein ganzes Bike - mit einer top funktionierenden Gabel !!


----------



## sPiediNet (7. August 2014)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Ne danke, für das Geld kauf ich ein ganzes Bike - mit einer top funktionierenden Gabel !!



Ich würde jetzt sagen, dass eine gewartete G2 Gabel mit dem xFusion Dämpfer sogar recht gut funktioniert.
Jeder Hersteller wird seine Produkte stets aktualisieren ...d.h. nicht alles bisherige war Schrott. Wir reden ja nicht von der G1
sondern von der G2 ...hört sich ja so an, dass alles vor der G2S nicht fahrbar war. Mach gemäss Anleitung von Bionicon ein Gabelservice
(ist wirklich keine Hexerei) und mach das wofür das Bike gemacht ist ....fahren


----------



## MEGATEC (7. August 2014)

Das Bike ist *NEU* - es hat maximal 100km drauf ( davon 23km von mir ) insofern sollte ein Gabelservice wohl nicht nötig sein...


----------



## slash-sash (7. August 2014)

@sPiediNet 
Da muss ich dir leider widersprechen. 
Für mich war es nicht fahrbar. Oder besser gesagt:
Für das, was Bionicon damals für ein Bike verlangt hat, war es nicht fahrbar. 
Meine '09er Durolux war echt Schrott, aber immer noch besser, als die G2. 
Und ich kann bis heute nicht verstehen, dass das G2 System überhaupt für gut befunden wird. Oder aber, diejenigen, die das tun, haben noch nie etwas anderes gefahren. 
Und ich verstehe auch nicht, Megatec, wie man sich ein neues Bionicon mit dem System kaufen kann. Ist ja hinlänglich bekannt, dass das Kernschrott ist. 
Ebenfalls kann ich nicht verstehen, wie man so etwas noch verkaufen kann. 
Aber ich will jetzt nicht über alte Kamellen lästern, denn Gott sei Dank hat Bionicon mittlerweile ein so was von geiles System mit dem G2s, dass es sich lohnt umzurüsten. 


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (7. August 2014)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Das Bike ist *NEU* - es hat maximal 100km drauf ( *davon 23km von mir *) insofern sollte ein Gabelservice wohl nicht nötig sein...


Wann hast Du das Rad gekauft?
Die sog. "Blow-Out" Bikes wurden doch nachgerüstet? Hatte an meinem Alva auch erst die G2 mit rotem Einstellrad und nun die Neue mit blauem Rad. Und mein Alva hat nun schon 1300 km runter, vielleicht solltest Du erst einmal weitere 23 km fahren


----------



## sPiediNet (7. August 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> @sPiediNet
> Da muss ich dir leider widersprechen.
> Für mich war es nicht fahrbar. Oder besser gesagt:
> Für das, was Bionicon damals für ein Bike verlangt hat, war es nicht fahrbar.
> ...



...ja jetzt kann ich mich wieder erinnern ...wir hatten damals unsere G2 Bikes jeweils wieder den Berg runter getragen ...weil diese G2 Systeme nicht fahrbar waren ...sehr schlimm war es für all die jenigen die in der Affenhitze von Teneriffa die G2 Bikes wieder runterschleppen mussten und all die Erfolge in der FR/DH Amateur Liga mussten wohl mit einer Geheimwaffe einer sog. pre-G2S erzielt worden sein. Wie waren wir damals arm dran


----------



## bonzoo (7. August 2014)

Ich glaube, dass er tasächlich noch irgendwo das Tesla aufgetrieben hat. Der alten G2 Gabel fehlt ne ordentlich funktionierende Druck- und Zugstufe. Zumindest habe ich das damals so empfunden... Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, wie ich dann auf dem Cube von meinem Kumpel mit einer älteren Revelation sass.... Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht!

@MEGATEC Du müsstest ja nur die Druckstufe ersetzen... Wobei ich Dir auch die neuen Luftkammern empfehle. Danach arbeitet die Gabel sehr solide... Für die Investion hast du dann eine Gabel, die gut mit der aktuellen Konkurrenz mithalten kann.


----------



## bonzoo (7. August 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ...ja jetzt kann ich mich wieder erinnern ...wir hatten damals unsere G2 Bikes jeweils wieder den Berg runter getragen ...weil diese G2 Systeme nicht fahrbar waren ...



Natürlich ist die Gabel fahrbar. Ist eine Starrgabel auch... Ein guter Wanderer kommt auch mit FlipFlops den Berg rauf und wieder runter. Ob das sinnvoll ist, ist eine andere Frage  Wenn jemanden die Leistung der G2 reicht, muss man sicher nicht wechseln.

Ich für meinen Teil hatte keine Freude am Absacken an Stufen  und einem "Presslufthammer-Effekt" bei schnellerer Fahrt.


----------



## sPiediNet (7. August 2014)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Natürlich ist die Gabel fahrbar. Ist eine Starrgabel auch... Ein guter Wanderer kommt auch mit FlipFlops den Berg rauf und wieder runter. Ob das sinnvoll ist, ist eine andere Frage  Wenn jemanden die Leistung der G2 reicht, muss man sicher nicht wechseln.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil hatte keine Freude am Absacken an Stufen  und einem "Presslufthammer-Effekt" bei schnellerer Fahrt.



Bonzoo, du weisst selber, dass was du schreibst ein Bullshit ist! Dich stört immer etwas und bist immer mit irgen etwas unzufrieden. Ich war mit meinem Supershuttle G2 viele Jahre sehr happy und traue mir mit diesem Bike immer noch mehr zu als mit dem Alva180 G2S. Mittlerweile ist auch mein Super-S ein G2S und ist dadurch noch ein bisschen besser geworden, aber gravierend sind die Unterschiede jetzt doch nicht.
Nicht böse sein Bonzoo ...wir bleiben Kollegen


----------



## bonzoo (7. August 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Nicht böse sein Bonzoo ...wir bleiben Kollegen



Kein Problem. Ich nehme es nicht persönlich, zumal du meine Neigung zum Rumnörgeln auch berechtigterweise anprangerst und der Vergleich mit der Starrgabel nicht ganz fair ist  Zu meiner Meinung bzgl. der G2 Gabel stehe ich aber. Ich bin damals einfach nicht mit ihr klargekommen bzw. war überrascht, wie deutlich der Unterschied zu einer Gabel mit funktionierenden Druck- und Zugstufe ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (7. August 2014)

Also ich muss Marcus da Recht geben. Ich verstehe jetzt auch nicht so ganz Polemik, die du in der ersten Antwort gegeben hast. Schade, denn das ist ja kein Diskussionsniveau. Aber egal. 
Ich habe diese Problematik nicht. Und im neuen Evo besteht die Problematik auch nicht. 
Fakt ist, dass eingefleischte Bioniconisten, und da gibt's nen paar hier, alles in den Himmel loben, was jemals die heiligen Hallen am Tegernsee verlassen hat. 
Aber genau von diesen Leuten kommen auch Sätze wie:
Boah krass, wie man jetzt mit 180mm den Berg hoch kommt. 
Sorry, da bekomme ich Bauchschmerzen vor Lachen, da der Rest der Mountainbike-Welt das schon vor einigen Jahren konnte; ohne Absenkung. 
Fakt ist, dass Bionicon mit dem G2s System eine der besten funktionierenden Systeme auf dem Markt hat. Das ist schon erste Sahne. 
Und jetzt auf unser Hobby


Sascha


----------



## MEGATEC (7. August 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Wann hast Du das Rad gekauft?
> Die sog. "Blow-Out" Bikes wurden doch nachgerüstet? Hatte an meinem Alva auch erst die G2 mit rotem Einstellrad und nun die Neue mit blauem Rad. Und mein Alva hat nun schon 1300 km runter, vielleicht solltest Du erst einmal weitere 23 km fahren


 
Das Rad hat einem dieser "Eisdielenbiker" gehört, der dann nach den ersten 50km mal festgestellt hat, das man auch bei einem 3500,- € Bike in die Pedale treten muß und es mit Arbeit und Schweiß verbunden ist....
Danach stand das TESLA die letzten Jahre in einer beheizten Garage und fristete einen Dornröschenschlaf, bis ich es erlöst hab.

Aber die Erlösung ist nicht von langer Dauer, denn es wird wieder verkauft !
Denn mein Scott GENIUS hat&kann deutlich mehr Potenzial als dieses Rad, egal ob mit alter oder neuer Gabel ...

Und bitte nun keine Belehrungsversuche: ich hatte zwischenzeitlich über 44 verschiedene Bikes und kann Äpfel von Birnen unterscheiden, insofern sind dann solche Grundsatzdiskussionen fruchtlos


----------



## Votec Tox (7. August 2014)

Verstehe, aber ist doch prima, daß Du im Genius Deine Bike gefunden hast.
Ich konnte das Scott Genius aus der Zeit des Teslas ausgiebig fahren, ein Kumpel von mir hat es,
mir taugte es überhaupt nicht, viel zu viel Federweg für die kopflastige, steile Geometrie.
Er hat mir dann mein Supershuttle abgekauft, da es damit bergab soviel einfacher ist als mit dem alten Genius.
Ist doch alles sehr subjektiv! Hauptsache man findet sein passendes MtB.

Ebenso empfand ich die G2 nicht als Katastrophe, sondern ganz ordentlich (vor allen Dingen im Gegensatz zur G1 ... aber das ist ja auch schon ein Oldtimer!) und die G2s finde ich natürlich auch viel besser, aber jetzt nicht wie von einem anderen Stern  (ich persönlich finde nach wie vor die Special Agent z.B. an Stufen noch besser aber die ist halt ganz anders aufgebaut (Feder usw.) und der Preis ist das zu hohe Gewicht ).


----------



## damage0099 (7. August 2014)

Irgendwie kann ich nicht verstehen, daß ich mit meinem alten, unfahrbaren G1 Supershuttle überhaupt noch Spaß haben kann, und überall dort runterkomme, nicht schneller aber auch nicht langsamer, als meine Kumpels mit neuestem Material und richtig guten Bikes anderer Hersteller.....(das ist jetzt kein Fanboy-Geschwafel oder ein Lob an Bionicon!!!).....

Achja: Das was ich in Aalen gefahren bin, wäre ich mit dem uralten SS genauso gefahren. Wahrscheinlich nicht mal langsamer als mit dem neuen Evo......bestellt hab ichs trotzdem....aber wahrscheinlich muß ich es wieder verkaufen, weil es zu gut für mich ist....


----------



## slash-sash (7. August 2014)

Wenn sich Steve Peat auf nen Klapprad setzt, fährt der uns auch in Grund und Boden. 
Aber ich denke, dass die Diskussion sinnlos ist. 
Ich kenne auf jeden Fall ne handvoll, die so wie ich, Bionicon fixiert waren, bevor sie das erste mal gefahren sind. Und alle haben einschlägig gesagt:Grausam! Unabhängig voneinander, und es kannten sich nicht alle untereinander. 
Seid drum. Megatec hat ja auch seine Erfahrungen machen dürfen. Wäre er beim Bionicon geblieben, wenn er G2s drin gehabt hätte?
Spekulativ! Jedenfalls wäre ihm die Entscheidung deutlich schwerer gefallen! Wetten?!
Aber vielleicht begegnen wir uns ja mal am Albtrauf oder um Urach. Dann können wir ein wenig fachsimpeln und du kannst mir das neue Evo zeigen. Würde mich freuen. 
Im übrigen war mir bewusst, dass wenn ich über die Gabel läster, genau so etwas passiert! Wobei ich mit deutlich mehr Gegenwehr gerechnet hätte. 
So, jetzt aber Schluss. Bei dem Wetter gehe ich mich jetzt umziehen und dann biken. 
Solltet ihr auch machen. Das entspannt. 


Sascha


----------



## damage0099 (7. August 2014)

War schon biken 
Und ja: Ich lästere ja selber über meine eigene Gabel 
Ok, lassen wir das...bring eh nix, da hast du recht!
Gerne können wir mal den Albtrauf rocken! Nix dagegen, sehr gerne sogar


----------



## MEGATEC (7. August 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Im übrigen war mir bewusst, dass wenn ich über die Gabel läster, genau so etwas passiert! Wobei ich mit deutlich mehr Gegenwehr gerechnet hätte.



Das "lästern" hat nix mit meiner Entscheidung des Verkaufs zu tun - denn : ich hab 6 Bikes in der Garage stehen, kann aber nur mit einem fahren. 
Aber ich kauf halt gerne mal Bikes um sie zu testen, meine Touren / Erfahrungen / Eindrücke damit zu machen und dann zu entscheiden ob es würdig ist mein Genius zu ersetzen.
Und wenn es sich um ein quasi neues Rad wie das TESLA handelt, dann schlägt man doch gerne zu 

Das Bike ist nicht alleine an der Gabel gescheitert sondern an:
- dem Gewicht ( obwohl genügend Tuning Potenzial da ist )
- der doch recht einfachen Ausstattung angesichts des Neupreises
- der 2 fach Kurbelgarnitur
- und zu guter Letzt an der Geometrieverstellung die in meinen Augen keinen *DEUTLICHEN* Vorsprung zu einer Talas oder sonstigen Absenkbaren Gabel in Verbindung mit einem blockierbarem oder im Federweg verstellbaren Dämpfer wie dem Scott GENIUS / Cannondale TRIGGER+JECKYL hat

Aber genug zum Thema, bitte zurück zum eigentlichen Thread - ich will das Posting nicht zerreden.

Auf jeden Fall DANKE an alle für die Antworten !


----------



## dbf (8. August 2014)

Also das neue EVO wurde ja nun von diversen Zeitschriften oder Internetportalen getestet. Und da fällt die Bewertung recht positiv aus. 
Die neue Drückstufe verhindert das wegsacken. Die Gabel muss halt öfters gewartet werden damits gut läuft aber das ist ja easy bei Bionicon


----------



## slowbeat (9. August 2014)

dbf schrieb:


> Die Gabel muss halt öfters gewartet werden damits gut läuft aber das ist ja easy bei Bionicon


Die 180er, ja.
Die 160er eigentlich nicht. Alle paar Wochen Öl nachfüllen von außen reicht um stets eine fluffige Gabel zu haben.

Leider weist darauf auf der EVO-HP nichts so richtig hin. 
Die Vorstellung in den News geht auch nicht auf die Unterschiede zwischen den Gabeln ein, zur Metric gibts auch kaum Infos. Für Bio-Neulinge sicher abschreckend.


----------



## Simlog (12. August 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Die Vorstellung in den News geht auch nicht auf die Unterschiede zwischen den Gabeln ein, zur Metric gibts auch kaum Infos. Für Bio-Neulinge sicher abschreckend.



Check, kurze Frage, kann man hier getrost die 180mm Version nehmen und trz. Touren fahren oder ist das troz Bionicon System to much?

Zusätzlich interessiert mich mal, mit welcher Gabel man die Double Agent G2s vergleichen könnte...Also eher Fox Kashima 34 oder Rock Shox Pike oder doch eher so ein Santour-/RST-Teil? In welcher Liga spielt die? Genauso der Magura Dämpfer...Tests sind da leider Mangelware, hat da jemand Erfahrung mit und kennt die Gabeln/Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (12. August 2014)

Simlog schrieb:


> Check, kurze Frage, kann man hier getrost die 180mm Version nehmen und trz. Touren fahren oder ist das troz Bionicon System to much?



Ich denke, dass du mit dem 180er auch überall raufkommen wird. Ob die 180mm jetzt Sinn machen, wenn man viele Touren fährt, steht auf einen anderen Blatt und hängt natürlich von den eigenen Vorlieben ab...



> Zusätzlich interessiert mich mal, mit welcher Gabel man die Double Agent G2s vergleichen könnte...Also eher Fox Kashima 34 oder Rock Shox Pike oder doch eher so ein Santour-/RST-Teil? In welcher Liga spielt die? Genauso der Magura Dämpfer...Tests sind da leider Mangelware, hat da jemand Erfahrung mit und kennt die Gabeln/Dämpfer?



Ich kann nur einen Vergleich zwischen Pike und G2s ziehen... und das sicher auch nur eingeschränkt, da die Gabeln an unterschiedlichen Fahrrädern montiert sind. Frisch gewartet (geht schnell & unkompliziert) spricht die G2s unglaublich gut an - Ich denke immer, dass ich vorne nen Platten habe  Die Pike empfinde ich bei sukzessiven Schlägen (z.B. Wurzelfeld) und hoher Geschwindigkeit als angenehmer... Die G2s sehe ich aber definitiv auf dem Niveau von modernen Gabeln. Als störend empfinde ich nur den geringen Abstand zwischen Reifen und Gabelbrücke... Am Mudguard schleift es ständig!

Die Funktionsweise des Dämpfers kann ich nur schwer einschätzen, da der Hinterbau vom Alva 160 und Knolly Endorphin nicht direkt vergleichbar ist Ich denke aber, dass der Dämpfer im Edison EVO einen guten Job machen wird.


----------



## bonzoo (12. August 2014)

Upppss... wollte eigentlich meinen alten Beitrag editieren. Zur Pike sei noch gesagt, dass der Lack wirklich unglaublich mies ist.


----------



## Simlog (12. August 2014)

---


----------



## Promontorium (12. August 2014)

Was heißt "anständig" in dem Zshg? Du kannst sie absenken, das weißt Du ja, auch auf 120 mm und sie ist sehr sensibel, und wenn sie für downhill was taugt, und das tut sie, dann reicht's für uphill allemal.
Hab' selber die 180er G2S und die ist schon top. Bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## bonzoo (12. August 2014)

Simlog schrieb:


> Naja, frisch gewartet sind ja alle Gabeln ziemlich heiß...D.h. bei dem Wurzelteppich federt die G2s gar nicht mehr so schnell, ist quasi zu lahm oder wie?



Die Pike ist quasi neu und spricht definitiv nicht ganz so fein an, bügelt aber die Wurzelteppiche für mein Empfinden besser weg. Die G2s wird mir gefühlt "zu hart".



> Naja, taugt die Gabel uphill auch etwas? Kann ich damit anständig fahren, wie mit einer 120er Gabel?



Ehh das hängt eher von der Geometrie des Rades ab. Grundsätzlich lassen sich die Bionicons aufgrund der Geometrieverstellung sehr gut "hochfahren".


----------



## Sackmann (12. August 2014)

Geringer Abstand zwischen Brücke und Reifen ist nur bei der G2s 160. Bei der 180er kannst ne Sau durchjagen...


----------



## Simlog (12. August 2014)

---


----------



## bonzoo (12. August 2014)

Woher hast du die Info über den Gewichtsunterschied zwischen 160er und 180er? Das Platzangebot bei der 160er ist knapp - mit Hans Dampf und MudGuard schleifen regelmässig Steinchen...

Zur HSC kann ich nix sagen. Vermutlich habe ich die Gabel nicht optimal abgestimmt... Es ist jetzt auch kein riesiger Unterschied zur Pike. Beide Gabeln arbeiten für mich sehr gut


----------



## Promontorium (12. August 2014)

Nein, aber sie ist dennoch sehr gut imho. Und wenn Du auf die uphill - "Performance" soviel wert legst, weil Du mutmaßlich viel bergauf fährst, dann könnte in der einen oder anderen Situation eben die Absenkfunktion wichtig sein. Wobei ich - zugegebenermaßen bei unseren gemäßigten Steigungen hier im Alpenvorland - noch NIE absenken mußte. Maximal Oasch nach ventral!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (12. August 2014)

Natürlich lässt sich auch die 180er gut hochkurbeln.

Vergleichen kann ich nicht zu aktuellen Gabeln, da ich nur Reba SL 09 und G:A Force Kilo sonst da hab.

Die 160er Gabel bietet eigentlich genug Raum für die meißten 2.35-2.4er Reifen wobei ich die ganzen DH-Dinger nicht kenne.
Der Vorteil der 160er Gabel ist für mich das Ölpolster namens "Gravilube" das das Wartungsintervall schön lang werden lässt. Die Gabel ist wochenlang schön fluffig.

Bei der 180er muss halt öfter mal etwas Öl unter den Abstreifer, mit ner Spritze geht das auch flott von statten. Wenn man es vergisst wird die Gabel etwas bockig sobald sie trocken läuft. So kenn ich das jedenfalls von der G2, das Casting wurde wohl nicht geändert.


----------



## Simlog (12. August 2014)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Nein, aber sie ist dennoch sehr gut imho. Und wenn Du auf die uphill - "Performance" soviel wert legst, weil Du mutmaßlich viel bergauf fährst, dann könnte in der einen oder anderen Situation eben die Absenkfunktion wichtig sein. Wobei ich - zugegebenermaßen bei unseren gemäßigten Steigungen hier im Alpenvorland - noch NIE absenken mußte. Maximal Oasch nach ventral!



Naja, gibt keine Lifts hier, daher muss ich überall hoch, wo ich runter will ^^.



bonzoo schrieb:


> Woher hast du die Info über den Gewichtsunterschied zwischen 160er und 180er? Das Platzangebot bei der 160er ist knapp - mit Hans Dampf und MudGuard schleifen regelmässig Steinchen...



http://abload.de/image.php?img=unbenanntljjjr.jpg


----------



## slash-sash (13. August 2014)

Simlog schrieb:


> ...oder doch eher so ein Santour-/RST-Teil?




Nichts für ungut. Aber da sieht man mal wieder, dass die bekannten Namen die angeblich besseren sind/sein sollen. 
Frage an dich, ob du so ein aktuelles Suntour-Teil schon mal gefahren bist. 
Denn die aktuelle Suntour steht einer überdämpften und unsensibel ansprechenden Fox blingbling Kotzshima in nichts nach. 
Entschuldigung für meine Aussprache. Aber ich glaube, auch, wenn wir uns nicht immer einig sind, aber in diesem Falle dürften Sacki und ich einer Meinung sein, die üblichen Verdächtigen Leben von ihrem Image. Und das kann ich nach 21 Jahren MTB wohl sagen. 
Um deine Frage zu beantworten:
Ja, die GS2 spielt in der Liga locker mit. Es kommt drauf an, wie du eine Gabel magst. 
Die Mattoc und die Pike sind 2 unterschiedliche Gabeln. Sollen aber laut Aussagen, Test und auch hier im IBC-Test (hast du bestimmt gelesen) beide top sein. 
Sind beide jetzt auf Augenhöhe? Oder ist die Mattoc doch schlechter, weil Manitou in den letzten Jahren nicht in aller Munde war?! 
Was deine Frage nach der Absenkung anbetrifft, wirst du überwiegend eh nur positives Feedback bekommen. Die Leute hier kaufen sich ja ein Boonicon, wegen der Absenkbarkeit. 
Und dir das theoretisch schmackhaft zu machen, wird wohl sehr schwer werden. Zumal du jemand zu sein scheinst, der noch nie auf einem Bionicon gesessen, geschweige denn, einmal einem Bionicon-System gedrückt hast. 
Daher kann ich dir nur raten, tu uns und vor allem dir den Gefallen und mach mal eine Probefahrt. Gerade bei so viel Geld. Taugt dir die "Bionicon-Geometrie" überhaupt? Du probierst doch auch einen Nike Schuh an, obwohl du vorher schon zig Nike's hattest, oder?
Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir ein zumindest ein wenig helfen. 

Und wenn du das ganze bis zum Schluss gelesen, danke ich dir und sage Hut ab. 
Amen


Sascha


----------



## Simlog (13. August 2014)

---


----------



## pndrev (13. August 2014)

Ich habe bei einigen Enduro Serien des öfteren das Alva 180 oben auf dem Podium gesehen, auf der Bionicon FB Seite waren zumindest entsprechende Einträge, evtl sogar hier in den News.

Und allein aufgrund Toxoholic würde ich mir nie wieder Fox kaufen. Für das Geld, was die für simple Wartung wollen kann ich mir auch alle drei Jahre eine neue Gabel kaufen...


----------



## slash-sash (13. August 2014)

Ich könnte jetzt einen sehr langen Text/Antwort auf deinen Beitrag schreiben. Aber irgendwie muss ich auch nen bißchen arbeiten 
Du kannst dir ja mal den Beitrag "Fanes/Alva Vergleich" anschauen. Ich denke, ich weis, wovon ich spreche. 
Nicht böse sein, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass die ein "Markenkäufer" bist. 
Um dich zu beruhigen, kann ich dir anbieten, mir ne PN zu schreiben, dann können wir mal telefonieren. Dann schnacken wir mal ne Runde über Bionicon's geile Gabel. 
Nicht falsch verstehen. Ich arbeite nicht bei Bionicon, ich bekomme kein Geld oder Provision von denen. Ich fahre noch nicht einmal ein bike von denen. ABER, sie bauen endlos geile Sachen. 


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (13. August 2014)

Bzgl. der Qualität der Bionicon Gabel würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Ich habe eher das Gefühl, dass Fox/RS aufgrund der vielen Zulieferer Probleme mit einer konstanten Qualität haben. 

Bei Bionicon bist du viel näher am Entwickler/Produzenten dran... Der Service ist für mich definitiv auf einen sehr hohem Niveau.


----------



## souldriver (13. August 2014)

Simlog schrieb:


> Des Weiteren für mich auch nicht unwichtig, wie lange halten die Teile im vgl. zu anderen Gabeln? Sehr defektanfällig oder eher sehr robust?


Meine DoubleAgent TA (170mm) von 2009 funktioniert wie am ersten Tag, obwohl ich nur selten die super einfache Wartung gemacht habe.


----------



## 4mate (13. August 2014)

Meine Bionicon Double Agent (G 1!) von 2006 funktioniert wie am ersten Tag,
obwohl ich nur selten (2x... 


 )die super einfache Wartung gemacht habe 
Weil sie regelmäßig ihr Öl per Injektionspritze eingespritzt bekommt! 

Außerdem, Mann kann es nicht oft genug sagen: Bionicon kümmert sich um 
seine/ihre Kunden mit dem mit ABSTAND besten Support aller Hersteller!


----------



## Simlog (13. August 2014)

---


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. August 2014)

Simlog schrieb:


> In Rennen hab ich deshalb weder ein BIONICON Frame noch Fork bisher gesehen, also keine Rennsport-Erfahrung offensichtlich?


Naja, "nur" Amateure, aber vorn dabei. Eine kleine Firma kann keine großen Rennen  beschicken. Klar oder?


----------



## slash-sash (13. August 2014)

Meld dich einfach, wenn du magst. Ich bin da wertungsfrei 


Sascha


----------



## Simlog (13. August 2014)

---


----------



## bonzoo (13. August 2014)

Bist du "Profi" oder warum legst du solchen Wert auf den Profi Bereich?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. August 2014)

Simlog schrieb:


> Ja, logisch. Aber dann ist das irgendwie auch nur bedingt aussagekräftig, finde ich. Das Material wird nicht so dermaßen ans Limit gefahren wird und der Hersteller hat kein so gutes Feedback, wo noch Schwächen am Produkt sind. Zusätzlich weisen die Fahrer in deren Qualität noch eine größere Streuung auf, als im Profi-Bereich, sodass Sie letztlich auch "nur" die wesentlich besseren Fahren haben könnten und das Material weniger aussagekräftig ist. Oder sieht das wer anders oder von welchen Amateurklassen sprechen wir? ^^


Na, dann drehen wir den Spieß einmal um. Inwieweit kannst du aus den Kommentaren von Vollprofis auf extremen Strecken sinnvolle Informationen über die Eignung der Gabeln für deine Zwecke schließen?
Bei deiner Art, die Entscheidung "welche Gabel" anzugehen, gibt es nur eine sinnvolle Methode: Mach drei bis vier Tage Urlaub am Tegernsee. Das soll eine schöne Gegend mit klasse Trails sein. Und wenn du dich anmeldest, kannst du sicher die verschiedenen Bikes persönlich testen, eigene Einstellungen ausprobieren, fachsimpeln  ....


----------



## pndrev (13. August 2014)

Aktuell auf der Seite noch eine Top 5 beim Scott Gang Battle mit dem Alva 180. Die Fixierung auf den Profi Bereich erschliesst sich mir auch nicht ganz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (13. August 2014)

Nee, er ist nur der Meinung, dass rennerprobte Teile "besser" getestet/ausgereifter getestet sind, glaube ich. 
Sieht man ja an 2-Step und den völlig überdämpften Fox Gabeln 


Sascha


----------



## Simlog (13. August 2014)

---


----------



## 4mate (13. August 2014)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Bist du "Profi" oder warum legst du solchen Wert auf den Profi Bereich?


Eher Informatiker...


----------



## slimane- (13. August 2014)

Ich denke Fred Abbou's Erfolge sprechen für ihn und das Alva 180, wie auch das 160er mit dem er als Unterstützung für seinen Sohn vor 3 Wochen bei der DM in Albstadt unterwegs war... 

Es kann und muss sich nicht jeder Hersteller so hochkarätige Namen leisten wie beispielsweise YT


----------



## Resibiker (13. August 2014)

Wenn mann Simlog's Argumente auf Autos überträgt würden viele marken die nicht in der formel eins vertreten sind keine autos verkaufen oder ist das jetzt überzogen


----------



## Simlog (13. August 2014)

---


----------



## slash-sash (13. August 2014)

Genau das wollte ich auch gerade schreiben …
Haben die Mercedes oder Ferarri Erfolge den Fahrern dieser Modelle irgendetwas gebracht? 


Sascha


----------



## TheBlues (13. August 2014)

Also ich war am Anfang auch skeptisch, ob das alles so stabil und zuverlässig ist und ob das mit dem Bionicon-System auch wirklich dauerhaft funktioniert. Bin mit Sicherheit kein sonderlich guter Fahrer, und der Leichteste bin ich auch nicht - das Teil wird also schon gequält.
Hab daher mein "altes" MTB (Canyon mit Pike) nicht verkauft, sondern als Backup-System aufbewahrt. Naja, was soll ich sagen ?!
Nach 1,5 Jahren hab ich es dann doch verkauft, da ich nur noch mein Alva 160 bewegt hab.
Bis jetzt hatte ich ein einziges Problem: der Dämpfer hat irgendwann mal schrecklich gequietscht.
B angerufen. Die haben mir einen neuen als voraus Ersatz geliefert.
Zuhause Dämpfer getauscht, das Quietschentchen zurückgeschickt und gut war.
Der Umstieg zu B war für mich jedenfalls eine Offenbarung :-D


----------



## Resibiker (13. August 2014)

Ausser dass bei den neuen modellen an der preisschraube gedreht wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (13. August 2014)

Zumal man nicht vergessen sollte, dass Profis einen eigenen "Mechanikerzirkus" haben, der die Gabel auf Strecke/Fahrweise individuell abstimmen wird und vermutlch nach jedem Lauf zerlegt und wartet! Was der Endkosument dann in den Händen hält, ist ein anderes Produkt... Was auch gut ist, denn zwischen Fahrweise Profi und Amateuer liegen vermutlich Welten  Man denke nur an die ganzen "Parkplatz Tests", um Funktionsweise von Gabel & Dämpfer zu prüfen...


----------



## Resibiker (13. August 2014)

bonzoo schrieb:


> einen eigenen "Mechanikerzirkus" haben, der die Gabel auf Strecke/Fahrweise individuell abstimmen wird


Das breuchte ich auch, bin seit 3 Tagen mit meinem Ironwood in Tignes im Bikepark fahre zur zeit super mit der sogenannten "Grundeinstellung" der neuen Gabel und Dämpfer.
Hat irgendwer erfahrung mit Ironwood und neuer gabel und Dämpfer im DH bereich?


----------



## Simlog (13. August 2014)

---


----------



## bonzoo (13. August 2014)

Ganz ehrlich... Ich würde mir mehr Gedanken darüber machen, ob mir die Geometrie und allgemein das Handling passt. Deshalb kommt man um eine Probefahrt fast nicht herum


----------



## damage0099 (13. August 2014)

Geht biken.


----------



## slash-sash (13. August 2014)

Kann nicht, bin arbeiten. Oder warst du etwa schon wieder
Außerdem ist scheet Wedder draußen


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simlog (13. August 2014)

---


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. August 2014)

Simlog schrieb:


> Das dachte ich auch schon, sind aber gur 280km von mir aus und evtl. kann ich das Ganze ja über ein Forum in Erfahrung bringen . Ist halt doch auch mit ordentlich Kosten verbunden und verleihen werden die ihre Räder auch nicht 4 free oder?


Über ein Forum kannst du kein Fahrgefühl und keine Emotionen beim Fahren vermitteln. Den Fahrbericht hast du doch gelesen. Und nun?
Wenn ich denke, wie mich das Alva begeistert hat, und wie alle die es kennen, vom Edison als noch viel besser schwärmen, dann kann ich mir dabei etwas vorstellen.
Für dich böte sich an, den 1000€ Deal zu machen und danach das Rad entweder zu behalten oder sofort zu verkaufen. Dabei kannst du sogar noch leicht Gewinn machen.


----------



## pndrev (13. August 2014)

Also, mal abgesehen davon, dass ich mit meinem Alva damals ein paar Probleme hatte - mit dem Bionicon System und der Gabel hatte ich keines. Und ich bin auch weder Leichtgewicht noch sonderlich guter Fahrer. Ja, ich weiß, du willst ein Dingsendsda EVO, aber das ist trotzdem die identische Gabel und das Bionicon System...

Das System ist nicht jedermanns Sache (sehr schön im Artikel zum EVO beschrieben als "gegen die Wand fahren"), aber wenn man sich mal daran gewöhnt hat, ist es geil. Leider reicht dafür auch eine einstündige Probefahrt nicht, da müsste man schon mehrere Touren damit fahren, bis man richtig klar kommt.

Über den Preis vom 0'er Spec kann man streiten. Zur Zeit gibt's noch einen 1000er Rabatt, und damit wird es ein Schnäppchen. Ansonsten - auch nicht mehr als der Top Spec einer anderen Marke. Mein Slayer war "nur" das 50er (also Mittelmodell) und hat mehr gekostet. Ohne absenkbare Gabel.

Und der Bionicon Support ist klasse, das habe ich sogar in meiner kurzen Zeit mit dem Alva festgestellt. Dass ich keins mehr fahre hat andere Gründe (gut, die G2 Gabel war im Nachhinein tatsächlich nicht so prall, aber richtig schlecht war sie auch nicht...)


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (13. August 2014)

Kein Fahrrad wird so mies sein, dass Durchschnittsbiker da Probleme mit haben werden. Also kommt es doch mehr auf persönliche Vorlieben an: Geometrie, Ausstattung, "Charakter" des Bikes. Das kannst du nur beim Fahren erkunden. Ja gut, die Ausstattung kannst du auch lesen


----------



## Votec Tox (13. August 2014)

Hallo Simlog:
Zum Thema Service usw. kann ich nur anführen, wenn mein Bionicon mal ein Ersatzteil brauchte, dann war es im Schnitt zwei Tage später per Post bei mir. Im Fall einer Zugstufe sogar bevor ich die alte weggeschickt hatte. 

Zum Thema Profisport, eine kleine Firma muß schon viel erwirtschaften, um sich gute Profis leisten zu können. Mir war und ist es immer wichtiger gewesen, daß die Mitarbeiter der Firma regelmäßig Ihre Produkte fahren, testen und optimieren und daß Kunden, von denen ich weiß was und wie sie fahren damit zufrieden sind. 

Es gibt bestimmt viele gute Mtbs am Markt und Bionicon ist eben eines davon und in seiner Nische (Geometrieverstellung) sticht es schon hervor. Ich kann Dir leider nicht viel im Vergleich zu den angesagten SingleCrown Gabeln sagen aber ich habe trotzdem eine genau Vorstellung wie ich mir meine Gabel (und in der Gesamtheit das ganze Fahrwerk) wünsche. In sofern freue ich mich selbst mal auf einen ausgiebigen Test des neuen Evos am Tegernsee und das würde ich Dir auch raten, auch wenn es einen Tagesausflug bedeutet.


----------



## slash-sash (13. August 2014)

Was sind denn schon 280km?! Zur Eurobike fahren viele auch hin und nehmen die Kilometer in Kauf. Aber für ne Probefahrt nicht? 
Auf der EB gibst du nicht so viel Geld aus und fährst trotzdem. Bei Bionicon würdest du so viel Geld ausgeben, fährst aber nicht hin. Man, das ist ja ne Logik. 
Du wirst den "Ausflug" an den Tegernsee nicht bereuen. Oder kombinier ihn mit der EB. 
So, jetzt haben wir dir aber genug Infos gegeben, bzw. Honig um den Bart geschmiert. 
Alles weitere kostet jetzt Geld 


Sascha


----------



## Simlog (13. August 2014)

---


----------



## slash-sash (13. August 2014)

Dann fahr hin!!





Und lass uns an deiner Testfahrt Teil haben, bitte. 


Sascha


----------



## Votec Tox (13. August 2014)

Simlog schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> also war dein BIONICON etwas defektanfällig oder hast du einfach nur tausende KM von der Wand gerissen.



- *8178 km mit dem früheren Supershuttle* und meinem ersten Bionicon - keinerlei Defekte bis auf eine undichte Luftleitung, die ich getauscht hatte. Das Rad verkauft als ich mir das IW kaufte.
- *8114 km aktuell auf meinem Ironwood* mit meiner Lieblingsgabel (USD Specialagent) - da anfangs die Zugstufe getauscht, wobei ich bis Heute nicht weiß, war ich zu blöd oder sie defekt... ansonsten die Lagerbuchsen ausgewechselt, normaler Verschleiss, da dieses Rad mehr mitmachen mußte als das SuperS.
- *1358 km mit meinem Zweitrad Alva 180 Air*, das ich mir im Mai als "leichtes" Zweitrad holte, naturgemäß noch keine Defekte.

Kilometer sind nicht gleich Kilometer, man sollte wie beim Geländemotorrad besser die Betriebsstunden zählen, das wäre aussagekräftiger...

Mein (!) Fazit: Mein Favorit ist und bleibt das IW und mein größter Wunsch an Bionicon eine leichtere Neuinterpretation davon, es wurde ja 2006 konzipiert, war damals seiner Zeit aber wirklich voraus.
Anstelle des Alvas 180 hätte ich aus jetziger Sicht lieber ein neues 160er/26" Evo vorbestellt.
Das SuperS war prima, litt aber unter der damaligen G1-Gabel, die entweder fein ansprach und durchrauschte oder eben Beides nicht


----------



## Simlog (13. August 2014)

---


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (13. August 2014)

Hast du schon irgendwelche Entscheidungen außer der Preisspanne selber getroffen?

Einzig wegen der Doppelbrückengabel hätte ich das Evo in 26 bestellt, aber da ich keinen Sinn in größeren Rädern bei meinem Gewicht (98kg) sah, kam auch nix anderes in Frage


----------



## Votec Tox (13. August 2014)

26 Zoll
Als normalgroße Frau bin ich also eher klein  
bräuchte Rahmengröße S und würde 26 Zoll nehmen, das gefällt mir einfach gut und ich hätte dann alle Bikes (außer BMX) in 26 Zoll.
Bin mal das Scott Genius mit 27,5 gefahren und ganz ehrlich, um einen Unterschied zu merken, müßte ich wohl das gleiche Rad einmal mit 26" und einmal mit 27" fahren. Dazu kommt, daß ich immer recht wuchtige Vorderreifen fahre (Conti Baron oder gar der Kaiser), dann ist der äußere Umfang eh groß...
(Wenn ich mal ganz viel Langeweile habe, dann speiche ich meine Ersatznabe vom Ironwood auf 27,5", dann hätte ich einen wirklichen Vergleich, da die USD-Gabel einer etwas größeren Felge vorn Platz bietet. Und ich hätte das Konzept vorn groß - hinten klein.)

Also Simlog, berichte uns unbedingt von Deiner Probefahrt


----------



## slash-sash (13. August 2014)

Nimm 650b. 
In ein paar Jahren stellt sich die Frage gar nicht mehr. Da wird dann gar nicht mehr drüber diskutiert. 
Ich war anfänglich dagegen und habe mir trotzdem nen LRS mit 650b gebaut und es absichtlich mit der gleichen Bereifung (vorne MM; hinten HD) wie mein 26" LRS bestückt. Nach längerer Zeit auf 650b habe ich jetzt wieder auf 26" zurück gebaut. Erst dann merkst du nen Unterschied. Ich habe den Luxus beide Varianten ohne Umbau im gleichen Rad bewegen zu können. Daher kann ich sehr gut vergleichen. 
Für mich ist das Thema also geklärt. Deshalb werde ich jetzt hier auch keine Diskussion zu anfangen. 


Sascha


----------



## damage0099 (13. August 2014)

650b gibts aber nicht mit DC


----------



## slash-sash (13. August 2014)

Richtig. Und?
Ich unke jetzt mal ein wenig. 
Das Casting der 180er meines ehemaligen Alvas war das der Suntour Durolux. 
Wenn Suntour also entweder zur Eurobike eine 650b Gabel auf Duroluxbasis bringen würde, keine Ahnung, ob sie das tun; gehört/gesehen habe ich nichts, dann ließe sich das Casting ja ………



Sascha


----------



## Simlog (14. August 2014)

---


----------



## slash-sash (14. August 2014)

Ich bleibe bei 650b. Zumindest, was den "Bike-Alltag" angeht; Touren, Bikeurlaub etc. !
Wo ich bestimmt zurück auf 26" gehen werde, ist im Bikepark. 

Was meine Unkerei angeht, kann ich dir nicht sagen, was kommen wird. Habe ja keine Glaskugel 
Aber wenn Suntour eine 650b Gabel auf Durolux-Basis bringt, ist es wirklich nur 2 Schrauben lösen und das Casting abziehen. 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Suntour großartige Entwicklungskosten in eine komplett neue Gabel investiert. Ich fahre die 180er Durolux ja jetzt schon mit 650b. Und das passt gerade so. Also bräuchte man nur die Brücke höher setzen und gut ist es. Wenn ich die Luft komplett ab lasse, touchiert der Reifen noch lange nicht mit der Gabel. Und ich fahre nen 2.35er MM vorne. 
Und ja, die Metric ist ne richtig deine Gabel. Hat halt nicht das Standing der üblichen Verdächtigen. 


Sascha


----------



## Sackmann (14. August 2014)

Die 26" Zoll Durolux ist nun schon wirklich lange auf dem Markt. Außerdem, selbst wenn ich nur die Brücke höher setzen will, muss eine neue Form her. 
Also: Unterschätzt mal Suntours Entwicklunsabteilung nicht....


----------



## slash-sash (14. August 2014)

Werde ich Benni mal zu interviewen 


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (14. August 2014)

Geh mal interviewen. Bin gespannt, was er sagt.


----------



## Resibiker (2. September 2014)

Weis jemand welcher Schnellspanner in 15mm schraubgewinde in das G2s casting passt


----------



## Urbayer (15. September 2014)

DT Swiss - RWS 15
Das Teil sollte passen.


----------



## Resibiker (16. September 2014)

Hast du das teil selbst installiert ? den ich hab schon eine fache zum umtauchen


----------



## Urbayer (16. September 2014)

Nein, leider hab ich die nicht selber getestet. Deswegen auch das "sollte".
Was passt an der "falschen" nicht?


----------



## Resibiker (16. September 2014)

Modell KCNC für Fox Zu lang und falches gewinde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (16. September 2014)

Warum bleibst nicht bei der originalen?


----------



## Resibiker (16. September 2014)

Um das Rad schneller rauszubekommen wenn ich alle zwei Jahre mal einen platfuss habe


----------



## Sackmann (16. September 2014)

Ich habe bisher keine anderen Achsen probiert, aber glaube nicht, dass eine andere, als die originale passt. Schaut euch einfach mal an, was ist, wenn die andre Achse minimal zu lang ist. außerdem brauch man zusätzlich zum richtigen Gewinde und der richtigen Gewindelänge und Gesamtlänge auch clearence für das Ventil, bzw. den Einstellknopf der Zugstufe. Und da wird es mit einem Hebel, wie dem RWS tendentiell ohnehin eng. Der Konus sollte antürlich vom Winkel her auch noch passen, ... . Außerdem kann man man einen Hebel an unserem Casting ohnehin nicht um 360° drehen. Ich will es aber nicht ausschließen, dass es eine andere Achse gibt, die prinzipiell passt. Glück gehört da aber einiges dazu...


----------



## JimPanic (18. September 2014)

Hab mir letztes Monat vor dem Urlaub bei Bionicon am Tegernsee direkt zwei neue Achsen geholt (danke nochmal für die Erklärungen  ), die jetzt wunderbar halten. Die "alte" vom Frühjahr ist mir ständig am Trail locker geworden und war dann irgendwann kein Sechskant mehr, sondern rund. Die neue hält, was versprochen wurde. Quasi null Abnutzung obwohl schon öfter demontiert/montiert.

Kann nur empfehlen einfach eine von den neuen Achsen zu bestellen! Das dafür passende Werkzeug muss man sowieso immer dabei haben...


----------



## Resibiker (18. September 2014)

Meine Original G2 15mm schraubachse macht ja keine probleme in 3 jahren und über 3000km hat die sich noch nie gelockert. Ich bleib dann auch bei der originahlen für das halbe jahr


----------



## gemeinerhund (4. Juli 2017)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also ich habe gerade mal bei einem Tesla mit G2 Kartusche nachgeschaut, wieviel Absenkung denn tatsächlich möglich ist:
> Knapp 6cm kann man diese Gabel absenken. Sollte also bei dir ähnlich sein und somit korrekt. Wir verbauen bei den Teslas und Alvas generell modifizierte Adapter, womit wir die Überstreckung limitieren, da es vielen Kunden schwerfiel (speziell den kleinen), wieder in DH-Stellung zu kommen. Es gibt auch verschiedene Adapter-Versionen, die so etwas auch geringfügig beeinflussne können. Und das bedeutet, dass die Gabel durch weniger verschobenes Luftvolumen auch etwas weniger maximal absenkt.



Hallo Stefan,
heißt das im Umkehrschluss, dass ein "unmodifizierter" Standardadapter mehr Gabelabsenkung in Uphillstellung zuließe? Ich bin im Besitz eines 160er Alvas, eine noch krassere Verstellung fände ich angenehm (Ich bin keiner von denen, denen das "gefühl in den Berg hineinzutreten" nicht taugt   ). Kann man den Adapter "rückmodifizieren" ? Ich bin auch nicht "klein und leicht" oder so und denke, dass mich das nicht stören würde.


----------



## Sackmann (4. Juli 2017)

Das würde theoretisch gehen. Allerdings ist beim Tesla/Alva 160 die Überstreckung des Hnterbaus mit einem unmodifizierten Adapter so stark, dass es für den Hinterbau nicht gesund ist. Vor Allem, wenn in UH-Position Schläge auf den Hinterbau und damit auf die Stitzstreben kommen.  Deshalb ist das nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## TheBlues (15. Juli 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
wer kann mir helfen?
meine DA G2s kommt nicht mehr hoch.
Setup durchgeführt, und Gabel bleibt nach dem Einfedern unten.
erst wenn ich oben den Flap (Ventil) öffne, kommt die Gabel wieder hoch.
Luft verliert sie keine, Druck bleibt konstant.
Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## damage0099 (16. Juli 2017)

Lass mal oben und unten Luft komplett raus, Gabel ganz durchdrücken, wenn du unten Luft ablässt.
Dann wieder aufpumpen.


----------



## TheBlues (16. Juli 2017)

Hab ich bereits hinter mir, mehrmals.
seltsamerweise geht sie heute morgen wieder. hat wohl ruhe gebraucht ;-)
allerdings hab ich jetzt grad kein vertrauen, damit zu fahren, solange ich nicht weiss, was das ist/war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (16. Juli 2017)

Möglich, dann man sie mal 'resetten' mußte.
Wie das bei manchen Dämpfern auch zu tun ist, bsp.w. 'unser' Magura oder HLR.


----------



## TheBlues (16. Juli 2017)

dabei ist das ja aufgetreten: alle luft abgelassen (oben und unten) komprimiert, und wieder aufgepumpt.
anschliessend ist sie beim einfedern einfach unten geblieben und erst wieder hoch gekommen, als ich oben das Ventil (Flap) geöffnet hab.
werde die ganze Prozedur heut abend nochmal wiederholen. mal sehen, ob ich das provozieren kann.


----------



## damage0099 (16. Juli 2017)

aha....
Du hast beim aufpumpen oben schon immer wieder das Verstellknöpfchen gedrückt nehme ich an, oder?

Hatte ich auch schon einmal, fällt mir grad ein.
Ich weiß nicht mehr, was ich damals gemacht habe, aber sicher nichts weltbewegendes, sonst wüßte ich das noch.


----------



## TheBlues (16. Juli 2017)

damage0099 schrieb:


> aha....
> Du hast beim aufpumpen oben schon immer wieder das Verstellknöpfchen gedrückt nehme ich an, oder?


ja, klar


damage0099 schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch schon einmal, fällt mir grad ein.
> Ich weiß nicht mehr, was ich damals gemacht habe, aber sicher nichts weltbewegendes, sonst wüßte ich das noch.


vielleicht weiss Sacki ja noch was dazu. hab ihn mal angeschrieben.

bei dir ist das seitdem nicht mehr aufgetreten ?


----------



## damage0099 (16. Juli 2017)

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann ein mal.
Seither nicht mehr.


----------



## slowbeat (16. Juli 2017)

Eine meiner Gabeln ist letztes Jahr auch immer wieder abgesackt, hab einfach die Federkartusche ausgebaut und zu Bionicon geschickt. Der Service hat Fuffi plus Material gekostet, ein Schnäppchen!


----------



## Mo_trailsurfer (8. Oktober 2017)

HAllo, überlege in mein Alva180 vorne ein 650b laufrad einzubauen? (G2s gabel) 
Gibt's dazu Erfahrungen/Bedenken?


----------



## hulster (8. Oktober 2017)

Mo_trailsurfer schrieb:


> HAllo, überlege in mein Alva180 vorne ein 650b laufrad einzubauen? (G2s gabel)
> Gibt's dazu Erfahrungen/Bedenken?



musste mal hier im Forum rumsuchen. Wird halt immer SEHR knapp und es funktioniert nicht jeder Reifen.
Was hälste von 30er oder 35er Felge und nen 2.6 Reifen? So als Kompromiss-Lösung


----------



## slowbeat (8. Oktober 2017)

Mo_trailsurfer schrieb:


> HAllo, überlege in mein Alva180 vorne ein 650b laufrad einzubauen? (G2s gabel)
> Gibt's dazu Erfahrungen/Bedenken?


Im Nachbarfaden findest Du doch was du wissen möchtest :
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/doubleagent-180mm-mit-27-5-was-passt-rein.849878/#post-14826395


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (8. Oktober 2017)

@Mo_trailsurfer – was versprichst du dir davon? Bei meiner DA im Reed mit 26“ Trailking in 2.4 Breite habe ich zur Brücke noch ca 7mm Platz. Die könnte man mit entsprechender Reifenwahl und Felge in 27,5“ sicher noch etwas mehr ausreizen. Ob das allerdings dann beim fahren einen spürbaren Unterschied bringt, glaube ich nicht. Abgesehen davon, dass am HR an der Kettenstrebe links und rechts sich auch schon das blanke Metall zeigt (Conti X-King, auch in 2.4). Aber evt bietet ja dein Alva da mehr Platz, bedingt durch das mehr an Federweg?


----------



## Mo_trailsurfer (9. Oktober 2017)

Danke für die prompten Antworten.
@hulster: das hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Werd ich wohl auch so machen. Nur bei furtz-trockenen Bedingungen fahren zu können, weil sonst der Schlamm zw Gabel und Reifen steckt, is ja auch nix. 
@bolg:wenn nur im Vorderrad. Da brauch ich eh ein neues Laufrad u die überlegung wäre, die Vorteile des "scaled sizing" wie bei Liteville, auszunutzen. 

Ich fahr jetzt mal bisschen Probe mit 2,5 Reifen in 26" und dann leih ich mir mal das VR vom Kumpel in 27,5". Mal schaun'...


----------



## bolg (9. Oktober 2017)

@Mo_trailsurfer - Also vielleicht steh ich auf dem Schlauch! Wo ändert sich da was am Fahrverhalten, wenn der mögliche Durchmesser durch die Brücke limitiert ist? Ich habe mich mit der Thematik bisher nicht befasst, aber abhängig vom Felgendurchmesser muss der Reifen dann entsprechend halt weniger hoch bauen, um noch rotieren zu können. Also dürfte sich doch durch die 27.5 Felge gar nichts ändern, so theoretisch betrachtet.


----------



## slash-sash (26. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin mal so dreist und biete sie hier direkt an:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1022555-x-fusion-metric-hlr-black-bionicon-system
Wer also eine Metric in schwarz haben möchte … 




Sascha


----------



## slowbeat (13. August 2018)

Moin zusammen,
hat jemand Erfahrungswerte für Luftdrücke und Zug/Druckstufeneinstellung der 160er DA für max. 60kg Fahrergewicht?


----------



## dukestah (13. August 2018)

Hat die eine oder zwei Luftkammern?
60 Kg ist für ne Bionicon Gabel schon recht grenzwertig, da ja der Druck auch fürs Bionicon System gebraucht wird. Ich fahr die 180er mit zwei Luftkammern und da musste ich die obere Kammer straffer abstimmen weil sonst die Geometrieverstellung nicht mehr funktioniert hat. Weiß jetzt aber aus dem Kopf gerade nicht wieviel Druck ich da drauf hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (13. August 2018)

Zwei Luftkammmern hatse.
Wenn oben wenig als 5 Bar drin sind, funktioniert die Verstellung schlecht. Das weiß ich schon. 
Hab erst mal oben 5 und unten 7 bar reingemacht. Bin mir aber grad nicht sicher, ob die Gabel im Reed nicht nur 150mm Federweg hat und welche Kammern dann kürzer sind.

Interessant wäre ein Startpunkt für die Dämpfung. Ich fahre das Rad nicht und bin einfach zu schwer um das selbst beurteilen zu können.


----------



## Promontorium (13. August 2018)

Frag' doch mal Sacki, vielleicht mag er noch helfen!


----------



## dukestah (14. August 2018)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Zwei Luftkammmern hatse.
> Wenn oben wenig als 5 Bar drin sind, funktioniert die Verstellung schlecht. Das weiß ich schon.
> Hab erst mal oben 5 und unten 7 bar reingemacht. Bin mir aber grad nicht sicher, ob die Gabel im Reed nicht nur 150mm Federweg hat und welche Kammern dann kürzer sind.
> 
> Interessant wäre ein Startpunkt für die Dämpfung. Ich fahre das Rad nicht und bin einfach zu schwer um das selbst beurteilen zu können.



oben 5 und unten 7 klingt schon recht straff, ähnlichen Druck fahr ich im Alva (nur umgekehrt) im recht rumpeligen Gelände und nutze bei ca 80 kg Gesamtgewicht so 2/3 vom Federweg, selbst bei Sprüngen kommt da nicht viel mehr. Druckstufe hab ich so circa 5 Klicks zu, Zugstufe nur knapp über offen. SAG ist dann circa 3 cm. Wenn es ein Trail mit mehr Pumpen ist dann mach ich die Druckstufe noch 2-3 Klicks zu sonst taucht das Bike zu stark weg.


----------



## slowbeat (9. Oktober 2018)

Naja, die 180er braucht natürlich weniger Druck, das sollte klar sein. Waren neulich in Bad Ems und 5bar oben wie unten waren bei meinem Evo schon ok für den Anfang. Das Reed hat ja die selbe Gabel, falls der Federweg wirklich 10mm geringer ist wird einfach unten etwas mehr aufgepumpt. 
Die Zugstufe hatte ich fast komplett aufgedreht, die Druckstufe etwas gegen meine Einstellung zurück gedreht.


----------



## AndreasPro (14. November 2018)

Hallo,
aktuell habe ich mir aus Meinem Reed und dem Rahmen u. Dämpfer des EVO ein 26" Rad aufgebaut.
Die Zugstufe der 2GS Gabel hat keine fühlbare Rasterung. Ist das immer so?
Laut Aussage von Bionicon in Weiden sind intern Rastungen vorhanden, nur kann man diese beim Verstellen über das rote Rädchen nicht spüren. 
Ist das wirklich so??
VG Andreas


----------



## slowbeat (19. November 2018)

@AndreasPro die Rastung kann ja vorhanden sein um ein selbstständiges verstellen zu verhindern, merken tut man die beim Drehen am Rädchen nicht.


----------



## AndreasPro (19. November 2018)

slowbeat schrieb:


> @AndreasPro die Rastung kann ja vorhanden sein um ein selbstständiges verstellen zu verhindern, merken tut man die beim Drehen am Rädchen nicht.


Ok! Danke!
Beim winterlichen Gabelservice werde ich mir die Innereien mal näher ansehen.
VG Andreas

PS.: Du fährst auch eine SZR ?


----------



## AndreasPro (30. November 2018)

Selbst wenn das Casting nach unten rausgezogen ist, kann man die Rasterung nur erahnen.
Richtig rasten oder klacken ist nicht spürbar.
Sobald man ein oder zwei Umdrehungen geöffnet hat, ist die Zugstufe voll offen. Weiter öffnen bringt keine Veränderung.
Wie beim Wasserhahn......
VG Andreas


----------



## hulster (30. November 2018)

AndreasPro schrieb:


> Selbst wenn das Casting nach unten rausgezogen ist, kann man die Rasterung nur erahnen.
> Richtig rasten oder klacken ist nicht spürbar.
> Sobald man ein oder zwei Umdrehungen geöffnet hat, ist die Zugstufe voll offen. Weiter öffnen bringt keine Veränderung.
> Wie beim Wasserhahn......
> VG Andreas



Kann ich nicht bestätoigen. Die Rastung ist schlecht, aber fühlbar und die Eisntellung funktioniert definitiv und in einem weiteren Bereich.
Vielleicht doch mal zum Service einschicken.


----------



## LippiVan (15. August 2019)

Hi,

weiß jemand wo man noch das G2 Gabelöl (für ein Alva 180) nachbekommt, bzw. welches Öl sich dafür ansonsten am besten eignet?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndreasPro (15. August 2019)

Hallo,
bekommst Du direkt über bionicon.
Motorrad Gabelöl wird aber auch gehen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß das schlechter sein soll. Bei der G2 Gabel schmiert das Öl die Dichtringe. Das ist kein Hexenwerk.
VG Andreas


----------



## damage0099 (15. August 2019)

Ich nehme Bettbahngleitöl


----------



## Wupperbike (15. August 2019)

LippiVan schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weiß jemand wo man noch das G2 Gabelöl (für ein Alva 180) nachbekommt, bzw. welches Öl sich dafür ansonsten am besten eignet?
> 
> Danke schon mal!



Hi,
wie schon aufgeführt bekommst du es nach wie vor vom Bionicon Service schön in einer Spritze.
Wenn du sparen willst, nimm Bettbahnoel aus dem Maschinenbau.
Ich hab auch schon normales Motoroel getestet, auch o,K.

Bionicon verwendet synthetisches Kompressorenoel als Grundlage.

Grüße


----------

